# Ejercer de abogado con más de treinta años…



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia en el mundillo…

Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
Mis preguntas:
¿Hasta que punto lo tengo difícil para meter la cabeza en el sector teniendo en cuenta mi edad (32 años)?
¿Me merece la pena gastarme más dinero en un máster de “postín” con una buena bolsa de empleo?
¿Cuanto tiempo sería recomendable estar de pasante antes de intentar montármelo por mi cuenta y riesgo?
¿Me merece la pena matricularme en Huelva o esperar a que me cojan en otra Universidad de las que antes cité?


Gracias de antemano


----------



## moromierda (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (27 Jul 2022)

A ejercer


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Jul 2022)

Tú problema si quieres trabajar por tu cuenta no es la edad, si no la falta de ella.

Te van a ver muy joven y no confiarán en ti.


----------



## europeo (27 Jul 2022)

Yo empecé con 30 tras un par de años en secano (trabajo de oficina sin ir a sala). Llevo unos seis años y me va genial. 

Aunque este oficio es muy cabrón...


----------



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Tú problema si quieres trabajar por tu cuenta no es la edad, si no la falta de ella.
> 
> Te van a ver muy joven y no confiarán en ti.



Curiosa respuesta. Hace unos seis años cuando estaba acabando me comentó un compañero de estudios que trabajaba al mismo tiempo de economista que ser demasiado joven era una obstáculo para hacer clientes y que la gente mayor en general no se fiaba de los abogados demasiado jóvenes


----------



## Smoker (27 Jul 2022)

Ánimo y a por ello.


----------



## Kolobok (27 Jul 2022)

Suerte competir con gente de tu edad que lleva 8 años en la profesión


----------



## Linterna Pirata (27 Jul 2022)

Dos años jodido ahí rascando ya tu sabe y ya!


----------



## europeo (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Curiosa respuesta. Hace unos seis años cuando estaba acabando me comentó un compañero de estudios que trabajaba al mismo tiempo de economista que ser demasiado joven era una obstáculo para hacer clientes y que la gente mayor en general no se fiaba de los abogados demasiado jóvenes



Yo creo que no tiene nada que ver. Tengo clientes de todas las edades y confían en mi. 


Tienes que proyectar confianza. En primer lugar que cuando hables se note que tienes conocimientos, y sobre todo que sabes explicárselo al cliente en un lenguaje que comprende. Que se sienta asesorado, y si no lo sabes no hay que tener miedo de decir que lo quieres mirar, que te de unos días y lo llamas tras un estudio detenido.


Y muy importante socializar. Hablar con todo el mundo y que sepan a qué te dedicas, sin caer en la pedantería parecer que vas restregando tu profesión a todo el mundo. Un amigo mío era un auténtico sopas que no salía de su casa ni a tiros, que si iba al gimnasio era con los cascos puestos y sin hablar con nadie, y así le fue... lo ha dejado. 

Ya comprobarás que los "togas viejas" están más preocupados de cobrar que de captar clientes... y la gente lo nota. 

Aparte siempre he dicho que nadie te va a llevar un asunto como un abogado novato. Se va a mirar con lupa todo y lo va a llevar estudiado a fondo porque tiene tiempo. El abogado que va hasta el cuello va sobre la marcha llevando los asuntos.


----------



## europeo (27 Jul 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Suerte competir con gente de tu edad que lleva 8 años en la profesión



Conozco compañeros que llevan 30 años ejerciendo y me daría miedo que me defendieran, la verdad...


----------



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Yo empecé con 30 tras un par de años en secano (trabajo de oficina sin ir a sala). Llevo unos seis años y me va genial.
> 
> Aunque este oficio es muy cabrón...



Interesante. Si quieres contarme algo, adelante


----------



## Rocker (27 Jul 2022)

Un abogado joven con un despacho nuevo, entre varios compañeros o sólo puede tener tanto éxito como él decida. El caso es empezar y anunciarse en todos sitios, escribir artículos en prensa si se quiere, en linkedin, meterse en todas las organizaciones que vea de su provincia, comunidad, sector, etc.

Mi prima acababó bastante tarde, como a los 27 díría y después el máster. Se lo tomó con calma, mucha fiesta, y mucho novio nuevo.... El caso, ahora tiene unos 44 años creo, y hace un montón de años que se puso su propio despacho con otra compañera y le va perfectamente, siempre tiene clientes. Ahora se lo toma con calma también, porque ya es conocida en la zona, ya ha demostrado su experiencia en su especialidad y se ha molestado en anunciarse, meterse en todas las organizaciones empresariales de la comunidad, ir a charlas, dejarse ver y saber hablar. 
Ahora lo lleva con mucha calma también después de las dos bajas maternales y compaginar el trabajo con cuidar a los niños, porque claro, es la jefa.

Su marido también es abogado y trabaja en otro despacho, pero él en otra especialidad y también le va bien. En su caso, el tío acabó pronto, buenas notas, máster y todo el proceso típico de alguien que quiere ascender pronto en la profesión, él ya venía de familia de pasta y no escatimó en un buen máster. No se conocieron en la universidad como muchas parejas, además son de ciudades diferentes en la misma región y estudiaron en universidades diferentes, se conocieron en un networking empresarial ya después de haber acabado los estudios.


----------



## workforfood (27 Jul 2022)

La abogacía son contactos, casi nadie salta al ruedo ejercer, sin padrino, si ves muchos despachos tienen tomos de aranzadi de jurisprudencia cuando hace años que está informatizado, son despachos heredados. Lo de la pasantía es igual casi ningún despacho va aceptar un pasante que no venga "recomendado", nadie quiere competencia. En España las tasas de ejercicio profesional del licenciado en derecho no pasan del 20% y es por algo. Luego es la ética de cada uno pero hay abogados que está especializados en el "chuleo" con la clientela una demanda de desahucio que se hace en una mañana o un divorcio de mutuo acuerdo que es rellenar un par de formularios pues muchos se aprovechan y meten minutas estratosféricas. Hay abogados aposentados que viven del "chuleo" y sus pleitos son auténticas chorradas y ahi tienes un gran mercado a explotar, con que les hagas la competencia a esos despachos tienes clientela.


----------



## europeo (27 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Mi prima acababó bastante tarde, como a los 27 díría y después el máster. Se lo tomó con calma, mucha fiesta, y mucho novio nuevo.... El caso, ahora tiene unos 44 años creo, y hace un montón de años que se puso su propio despacho con otra compañera y le va perfectamente, siempre tiene clientes. Ahora se lo toma con calma también, porque ya es conocida en la zona, ya ha demostrado su experiencia en su especialidad y se ha molestado en anunciarse, meterse en todas las organizaciones empresariales de la comunidad, ir a charlas, dejarse ver y saber hablar.



Lo que decía de socializar...

Cuando empiezas tienes que moverte. No puedes quedarte en el despacho detrás de la placa esperando a que los clientes llamen a la puerta. 


Vas al bar de enfrente a tomarte una caña, te presentas al dueño y le dices que has abierto el despacho de enfrente y que sois vecinos. Hablar con todo el mundo, en el gimnasio, los vecinos del bloque, los de la clase de baile... o cuando conoces peritos remitirles asuntos. Cuando me entero de algún compañero que necesita un arquitecto o un médico para un informe le paso el contacto del mío de confianza, y le dicen que van de mi parte. A la larga esos peritos te mandan clientes suyos cuando necesitan un abogado.


Participar en foros de internet de abogados, ganarte una reputación online. Es bastante habitual que un despacho de La Coruña que ha puesto un pleito en Sevilla necesite un sustituto porque le es más cómodo que ir. A base de sustituir compañeros puedes tener unos ingresos fijos pues con habitualidad te remitirán asuntos, y clientes que no pueden llevar por conflicto de intereses, desconocimiento de la materia etc. etc. etc.


----------



## europeo (27 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> La abogacía son contactos, casi nadie salta al ruedo ejercer, sin padrino, si ves muchos despachos tienen tomos de aranzadi de jurisprudencia cuando hace años que está informatizado, son despachos heredados. Lo de la pasantía es igual casi ningún despacho va aceptar un pasante que no venga "recomendado", nadie quiere competencia. En España las tasas de ejercicio profesional del licenciado en derecho no pasan del 20% y es por algo. Luego es la ética de cada uno pero hay abogados que está especializados en el "chuleo" con la clientela una demanda de desahucio que se hace en una mañana o un divorcio de mutuo acuerdo que es rellenar un par de formularios pues muchos se aprovechan y meten minutas estratosféricas. Hay abogados aposentados que viven del "chuleo" y sus pleitos son auténticas chorradas y ahi tienes un gran mercado a explotar, con que les hagas la competencia a esos despachos tienes clientela.




Existe mercado. Los aranzadi y por extensión todos los libros viejunos se venden como atrezzo y decoración, basta dar un paseo por todocolección para comprobarlo XDDDDD


La pasantía, o en su defecto tener a alguien que te guíe u oriente es imprescindible, 1-2 años mínimo siendo la sombra de tu maestro. De la carrera sales sabiendo lo que hay que hacer, pero no sabes cómo hacerlo. 






> Luego es la ética de cada uno pero hay abogados que está especializados en el "chuleo" con la clientela una demanda de desahucio que se hace en una mañana o un divorcio de mutuo acuerdo que es rellenar un par de formularios pues muchos se aprovechan y meten minutas estratosféricas. Hay abogados aposentados que viven del "chuleo" y sus pleitos son auténticas chorradas y ahi tienes un gran mercado a explotar, con que les hagas la competencia a esos despachos tienes clientela.




Con perdón, pero aquí te equivocas. 

Es cierto que a priori un divorcio mutuo acuerdo es un pleito plantilla. Tienes tus modelos de convenio/demanda y la mayor parte de los asuntos los remites al procurador en un par de horas.

El problema de los asuntos de familia es el tiempo que tienes que pasar atendiendo al cliente o negociando con la parte contraria al teléfono. Son habituales las llamadas el 15 de agosto porque no son capaces de ponerse de acuerdo con el reparto de las vacaciones, que te molesten un viernes por la tarde para preguntar si en vez de el padre puede ir la tía a recoger al niño. Que hoy ha vuelto Enriquito y su madre me lo ha devuelto sin la ropa que le compré, que si se lo puedo descontar de la pensión del mes que viene... etc. etc. etc.

Además, los clientes en proceso de divorcio ante cualquier problema tienden a considerarte su guardia pretoriana. Enseguida se ponen farrucos con la frase de "todo lo que tengas que decirme que se lo diga tu abogado al mío". 


Un asunto de familia son horas, horas, y horas. De visitas, atención telefónica, por correo y por whatsapp. Si vas de mutuo acuerdo con los dos te tocará ser el mediador, además son asuntos que nunca acaban: años después de firmar el convenio te siguen llamando para dar la matraca cuando tienen problemas. Si no son los hijos serán los bienes o el pago de la hipoteca.


Por eso hay que saber presupuestar muy bien en derecho de familia. Tener en cuenta las horas que vas a invertir atendiendo consultas y mediando en incidencias. Si dices que como el convenio es muy sencillo te cobro 100€ estás perdiendo dinero. Analiza lo que has cobrado y las horas que le metes al cliente. LLegas a la conclusión de que ganas más €/hora limpiando escaleras o cuidando viejos sin calentarte la cabeza, y entonces te quema la profesión. 



En otros asuntos es al revés. La demanda/contestación te lleva muchas horas estudiarla y prepararla pero el cliente no molesta. Primera visita, y otra el día de antes del juicio por refrescar. Pero ambos tipos de proceso justifican los honorarios porque es tiempo de trabajo. 

Los desahucios lo mismo. Un desahucio sin oposición es la cosa más simple del mundo, pero si se te oponen por cualquier cosa es un pleito que te hinchas a estudiar, y una materia que da para ser experto. Hay que tener cuidado con pillarse los dedos cuando se presupuesta.


Los despachos que cobran 150€ por pleito... sinceramente, son unos muertos de hambre que intentan robarle clientes al turno de oficio (allí, nos pagan 300€ por proceso de familia, +80 por coetáneas +100 por un eventual recurso... al final ganas más de oficio que privado, tela).


----------



## Dj Puesto (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Curiosa respuesta. Hace unos seis años cuando estaba acabando me comentó un compañero de estudios que trabajaba al mismo tiempo de economista que ser demasiado joven era una obstáculo para hacer clientes y que la gente mayor en general no se fiaba de los abogados demasiado jóvenes



Es complicado meter cabeza, como autónomo o abogado independiente lo vas a pasar mal, en un despacho haciendo papeleo no debería ser problema aunque claro empezarás de becario. 

Totalmente cierto que cuando te ven muy joven la gente no se fía, prefieren pagar el cuádruple a un señor que ya debería de estar jubilado y que pasa de todo ya porque les inspira más confianza su experiencia de 40 años.

Realmente da igual el mundo jurídico es una casa de locos ya los resultados van a ser imprevisibles tengas experiencia o no.


----------



## europeo (27 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Es complicado meter cabeza, como autónomo o abogado independiente lo vas a pasar mal, en un despacho haciendo papeleo no debería ser problema aunque claro empezarás de becario.
> 
> Totalmente cierto que cuando te ven muy joven la gente no se fía, prefieren pagar el cuádruple a un señor que ya debería de estar jubilado y que pasa de todo ya porque les inspira más confianza su experiencia de 40 años.
> 
> Realmente da igual el mundo jurídico es una casa de locos ya los resultados van a ser imprevisibles tengas experiencia o no.



Cuidado, porque la pasantía es esclavitud amparada por el Tribunal Supremo. Se considera una "figura histórica" y la sala de lo social dice que no cabe entenderla como contrato de formación en prácticas o relación laboral.

Aparte, a muchos pasantes realmente no se les enseña. Tengo compañeros que estuvieron meses quitando grapas, escaneando, abriendo la puerta, contestando llamadas... muchos despachos se dan de altas en el programa de prácticas de la universidad para así tener secretario gratis.

Los pasantes matarían por ser becarios


----------



## pabloiseguro (27 Jul 2022)

Es relativamente sencillo sacar clientes por muchos sitios diferentes: aseguradoras, anuncios, extranjeros. Y también tocar muchas cosas que no son estrictamente de abogados: licencias sencillas, trámites variopintos, impuestos. Un cliente un día necesita una tontería y luego te busca porque vende un piso (extranjero). En cuanto a meter cabeza de lleno en tema de juicios, te recomiendo asuntos de familia (son muy facilitos) y accidentes de tráfico. Y también penal. Luego tener tu oficina en un primero en calle con mucho tránsito donde te dejen poner un buen cártel en el balcón. Mientras haces todo esto, si quieres ganar pasta de verdad, tendrás que hacer estudios que te encaminen a trabajar con grandes empresas en temas de fusiones y negociación de contratos importantes. Son temas complejos al alcance de muy pocos. Otro tipo de abogados que ganan mucho dinero son los especializados en urbanismo, pero de verdad; hoy día la normativa urbanística es tan compleja que son muy pocos los abogados que te pueden garantizar un proyecto sin complicaciones legales ni administrativas. Este tipo de abogados, igual que un arquitecto experto en desenredar la maraña normativa, son muy valiosos para las promotoras.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (27 Jul 2022)

Es viable. Hay que luchar mucho y meter horas en especializarse y socializar tanto para hacerse la cartera de clientes (lo más importante), como para hacer migas con compañeros especialistas ( tanto para ayuda, como para llevar casos en lo que no estés especializado).


----------



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Es relativamente sencillo sacar clientes por muchos sitios diferentes: aseguradoras, anuncios, extranjeros. Y también tocar muchas cosas que no son estrictamente de abogados: licencias sencillas, trámites variopintos, impuestos. Un cliente un día necesita una tontería y luego te busca porque vende un piso (extranjero). En cuanto a meter cabeza de lleno en tema de juicios, te recomiendo asuntos de familia (son muy facilitos) y accidentes de tráfico. Y también penal. Luego tener tu oficina en un primero en calle con mucho tránsito donde te dejen poner un buen cártel en el balcón. Mientras haces todo esto, si quieres ganar pasta de verdad, tendrás que hacer estudios que te encaminen a trabajar con grandes empresas en temas de fusiones y negociación de contratos importantes. Son temas complejos al alcance de muy pocos. Otro tipo de abogados que ganan mucho dinero son los especializados en urbanismo, pero de verdad; hoy día la normativa urbanística es tan compleja que son muy pocos los abogados que te pueden garantizar un proyecto sin complicaciones legales ni administrativas. Este tipo de abogados, igual que un arquitecto experto en desenredar la maraña normativa, son muy valiosos para las promotoras.



La clásica tarjeta de visita?


----------



## JmDt (27 Jul 2022)

La edad no es una pega. Más que estudiar masters y tal lo importante es empezar cuanto antes a crearte una base de clientes y si estás trabajando en otro sector eso puede ser de ayuda.

Yo Antes de darme de alta intentaría colaborar con un abogado en activo compaginadolo con otra actividad y después poco a poco llevar mis clientes.

Ejercer en un gran despacho con ciertas edades creo que no es interesante como regla general.

Al principio puedes subsistir con sustituciones y al poco después con el turno de oficio. Hasta que no tengas clientes no gastes en local o en otras cosas que no sean imprescindibles. Con un portátil y los servicios que presta el colegio de abogados debería bastarte. Ten en cuenta que vía online puedes hacer muchas cosas mediante ZOOOM , y pagos online etc...

No te metas en gastos fijos hasta que no tengas clientes asegurados, igualas etc....

Dedica tu tiempo en moverte y ofrecer tus servicios lo principal es tener clientes si no eres capaz de eso es mejor que retomes la oposición.


----------



## europeo (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> La clásica tarjeta de visita?




A discreción.

Yo las hago en imprimir360 y una caja de 1.000 me salía por unos 14€ creo recordar. Que rulen sin miramientos.

Lo de la publicidad en la abogacía es un engañabobos. No te gastes el dinero en anuncios de radio y periódico porque tienen escaso impacto. El boca a boca y los contactos es lo que siempre ha funcionado, sobre todo para recibir clientes interesantes.

Los que buscan abogado en milanuncios suelen ser lumpen que pagan entre mal y peor.




JmDt dijo:


> Al principio puedes subsistir con sustituciones y al poco después con el turno de oficio. Hasta que no tengas clientes no gastes en local o en otras cosas que no sean imprescindibles. Con un portátil y los servicios que presta el colegio de abogados debería bastarte. Ten en cuenta que vía online puedes hacer muchas cosas mediante ZOOOM , y pagos online etc...
> 
> No te metas en gastos fijos hasta que no tengas clientes asegurados, igualas etc....
> 
> Dedica tu tiempo en moverte y ofrecer tus servicios lo principal es tener clientes si no eres capaz de eso es mejor que retomes la oposición.




IMPORTANTÍSIMO

Si nada más empezar te metes en un local o despacho en pleno centro se te va a atragantar. No hay ningún problema enener tu despacho en casa, si te da palo atender clientes allí o no puedes dedicar una habitación en exclusiva puedes optar por alquilar despachos por horas, o incluso tu colegio te permite usar despachos que tiene en los juzgados para uso de los colegiados.


----------



## Arthur69 (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún shur abogado que tenga experiencia sobre en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



Vamos por partes:
1.- Arriba ese ánimo, macho.
2.- La edad es totalmente irrelevante. Si acaso, te ayudará a que clientes y colegas te tomen más en serio que a un pipiolín.
3.- La universidad en la que hagas el curso de acceso a la Abogacía es irrelevante. Cuando necesitas un Abogado vas a un Abogado, no a un Abogado que se haya graduado en Deusto.
4.- En cuanto empieces a ejercer, conciénciate, antes que nada eres tu mejor y único COMERCIAL. Tienes que echar más hora relacionándote que preparando escritos-contratos-estudiando asuntos, etc. Relacionarte es lo primordial. ¿Cómo?: Tú sabrás según tus circunstancias. Métete en aulas, seminarios del Colegio de Abogados, de la Facultad de tu ciudad, cafetea en los Juzgados, hazle saber a todo el que te tropieces que eres Abogado con experiencia (te lo inventas) en lo que te guste (familia, sucesiones, inmobiliaria, suelen ser buenas especialidades recurrentes con las que arrancar).
Por supuesto, métete en el Turno de Oficio y Asistencia Letrada al Detenido. Jijijea con Secretarios (Letrados) de Juzgados, Jueces, funcionarios, Notarios, oficiales de Notarías, ..... and so on, amijo.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Jul 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Tú problema si quieres trabajar por tu cuenta no es la edad, si no la falta de ella.
> 
> Te van a ver muy joven y no confiarán en ti.



Que se deje el pelo largo y no se eche más cremas en el gepeto. También puede empezar a fumar.

Tiene que ganar unos añitos para que se le vea curtido.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jul 2022)

No vas a cobrar más de 1200 euros y enmierdao siempre, suerte.


----------



## SolyCalma (27 Jul 2022)

Ejercer de abogado con 30 años? Eso como va a ser, los abogados tienen normalmente 20 años no?

Joder cuanta estupidez, claro coño, si todavia eres muy joven y vas a trabajar hasta los 75.


----------



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No vas a cobrar más de 1200 euros y enmierdao siempre, suerte.



Exagerado?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Exagerado?



No, tengo compañeros de la carrera así, y al final, pillando todos excedencia pa opositar.

Fin


----------



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No, tengo compañeros de la carrera así, y al final, pillando todos excedencia pa opositar.
> 
> Fin



Un problema que veo desde el principio es que muchas veces te vas a encontrar meses seguidos sin percibir un solo euro y eso hará que tengas que administrar muy bien las minutas que hayas ganado los meses anteriores


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Un problema que veo desde el principio es que muchas veces te vas a encontrar meses seguidos sin percibir un solo euro y eso hará que tengas que administrar muy bien las minutas que hayas ganado los meses anteriores



Que no, pedazo de anormal, que hay superávit de abogados salgo en derecho administrativo. Es exactamente como la carrera de psicología o periodismo.

No le des más vueltas, huye de esa inversión paco de mierda.

Ten en cuenta los titulados, la población española, la capacidad adquisitiva y cuánta pasta vas a poder pillar tu.


En síntesis, nada.


----------



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que no, pedazo de anormal, que hay superávit de abogados salgo en derecho administrativo. Es exactamente como la carrera de psicología o periodismo.
> 
> No le des más vueltas, huye de esa inversión paco de mierda.
> 
> ...



Mejor no usar ese lenguaje
Que se puede esperar de un tipo que tiene esa foto de perfil.
Precisamente el derecho administrativo es mi fuerte con diferencia. Me conozco las leyes 39 y 40 de 2015 al dedillo.
Por otro lado gracias por soltar obviedades, ya se que hay una gran oferta de abogados en España
En suma, gracias por nada cretino.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Mejor no usar ese lenguaje
> Que se puede esperar de un tipo que tiene esa foto de perfil.
> Precisamente el derecho administrativo es mi fuerte con diferencia. Me conozco las leyes 39 y 40 de 2015 al dedillo.
> Por otro lado gracias por soltar obviedades, ya se que hay una gran oferta de abogados en España
> En suma, gracias por nada cretino.



Te ayudo, pedazo de SUBNORMAL, y te ofendes.

No eres el único con carrera de derecho, pedazo de SUBNORMAL.

Aunque seas bueno en administrativo, sabrás que el lapso temporal entre proceso y resolución es de más 9 meses.

No te va a dar para vivir con esa especialidad. 


Cretino HIJODEPUTA SUBNORMAL


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún shur abogado que tenga experiencia sobre en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



estás mverto, ¿me oyes? MVERTO


----------



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> La abogacía son contactos, casi nadie salta al ruedo ejercer, sin padrino, si ves muchos despachos tienen tomos de aranzadi de jurisprudencia cuando hace años que está informatizado, son despachos heredados. Lo de la pasantía es igual casi ningún despacho va aceptar un pasante que no venga "recomendado", nadie quiere competencia. En España las tasas de ejercicio profesional del licenciado en derecho no pasan del 20% y es por algo. Luego es la ética de cada uno pero hay abogados que está especializados en el "chuleo" con la clientela una demanda de desahucio que se hace en una mañana o un divorcio de mutuo acuerdo que es rellenar un par de formularios pues muchos se aprovechan y meten minutas estratosféricas. Hay abogados aposentados que viven del "chuleo" y sus pleitos son auténticas chorradas y ahi tienes un gran mercado a explotar, con que les hagas la competencia a esos despachos tienes clientela.



No se si entiendo lo que quieres decir exactamente con la expresión “chuleo”


----------



## workforfood (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> No se si entiendo lo que quieres decir exactamente con la expresión “chuleo”




Pues que tarifan con la cara de tonto que vean al cliente y con el volumen de cartera. Ten en cuenta que el gremio la mitad vive en la Edad Media y muchos no saben usar ni un ordenador su clientela han sido langostas, no están habituados a gente que se queja que amazon prime un año les ha subido de 36 a 49,90 € anuales. Antes era habitual por el gremio meter hachazos a divorcios de cajeras y cosas así. Los honorarios son totalmente libres, las tarifas de los colegios de abogados solo son recomendaciones.


----------



## workforfood (27 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que no, pedazo de anormal, que hay superávit de abogados salgo en derecho administrativo. Es exactamente como la carrera de psicología o periodismo.
> 
> No le des más vueltas, huye de esa inversión paco de mierda.
> 
> ...



Eso depende como dices hay millones de licenciados en derecho pero la mayoría ni ha pisado un juzgado. Algunos se lanzan al ruedo sin padrino pero que salga bien depende si en tu zona hay saturación o no hay muchísimos más abogados que lo que puedas ver en portales o anuncios, hay muchos que solo están en el turno de oficio, no tienen clientela privada, porque la alternativa de un licenciado en derecho es o trabajo no cualificado o ser parte del PIB negativo funcionarial. Se tienen que reponer muchos productos en baldas o hacer pizzas a lo mejor un mes entero para llegar a cobrar lo que se hace en una mañana sentado rellenando una demanda tipo.


----------



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Eso depende como dices hay millones de licenciados en derecho pero la mayoría ni ha pisado un juzgado. Algunos se lanzan al ruedo sin padrino pero que salga bien depende si en tu zona hay saturación o no hay muchísimos más abogados que lo que puedas ver en portales o anuncios, hay muchos que solo están en el turno de oficio, no tienen clientela privada, porque la alternativa de un licenciado en derecho es o trabajo no cualificado o ser parte del PIB negativo funcionarial. Se tienen que reponer muchos productos en baldas o hacer pizzas a lo mejor un mes entero para llegar a cobrar lo que se hace en una mañana sentado rellenando una demanda tipo.



Hace tiempo, compañeros que ya terminaron la carrera me comentaron que para meter cabeza en el mundillo fue clave el tener ingresos pasivos.
Era el caso de una chica hija de un terrateniente con una buena hacienda, el despacho se lo montó el padre, eso si tras hacer prácticas en tres despachos diferentes.


----------



## europeo (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Exagerado?



A ver. Vuelvo a poner el ejemplo de mi amigo. 

Empieza a ejercer y monta un despachete en su casa: Como no tiene clientes se pasa el día en el sofá viendo películas. Alguna cosa le entra remitida por amigos y familiares, que las hace sin moverse de allí. Luego aparte era un tío sangre-horchata que cuando salía de casa no hablaba con nadie e iba siempre con los cascos. 

Todo el puto día llorando con que la abogacía es una mierda. Que no da dinero, que gana más trabajando deloquesea-menosesto. Al final termina dejándolo hablando pestes del oficio. 

El puto problema fue él desde el principio, y de hecho me costó una discusión. Lo que no puede ser es que haya un evento del colegio y el señor diga que como no es obligatorio no va porque le da pereza, cuando allí vas conociendo a otros compañeros, procuradores, peritos, funcionarios...

Hay gente que simple y llanamente no vale. Punto. No tienen capacidad para que la gente confíe en ellos, ni dan imagen de tener dominado el oficio. Con lo cual nadie los contrata ni los llama. 


Sin embargo ya te han dicho que si te esfuerzas y aguantas prosperas. Y un compañero de carrera se licenció con 50 años. 


Pero hay que ser medianamente sociable. Tener sólidos conocimientos y transmitir la sensación de que estás en buenas manos, y poco a poco crecer. 

Cuando se inicie el procedimiento cobrar provisión de fondos, porque si no hasta que no acabe el procedimiento no verás un duro. Y no cometer los errores que cometen todos los novatos. 


No entres al mercado reventando los precios llevando divorcios a 100€. Te vas a inflar a trabajar por dos monedas. 

No te vengas arriba y nada más empezar te pilles un local en el paseo de la castellana forrado de mármol y caoba. Trabajo en casa, y poco a poco ir mejorando si la economía lo permite. 

Lo bueno del oficio es que puedes empezar sin nada. Lo único que necesitas es un ordenador de mierda con un procesador de textos. El resto con internet es prescindible. 

Y sobre todo al principio saber administrarse muy bien. Hay meses que te topas con 20.000€ porque has cobrado tres costas y dos minutas. Al mes siguiente poco o nada... no te marques un viaje a Nueva York porque has cobrado. 


Al que le gusta se le nota y prospera. Pero hay muchos otros que simple y llanamente no sirven para el oficio. 


Hay abogados (incluso viejos) que solo saben trapichear con familia, conformidades penales y poco más (turno de oficio, vamos) pero en cuanto les entra un asunto complejo empiezan a balbucear.


----------



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> A ver. Vuelvo a poner el ejemplo de mi amigo.
> 
> Empieza a ejercer y monta un despachete en su casa: Como no tiene clientes se pasa el día en el sofá viendo películas. Alguna cosa le entra remitida por amigos y familiares, que las hace sin moverse de allí. Luego aparte era un tío sangre-horchata que cuando salía de casa no hablaba con nadie e iba siempre con los cascos.
> 
> ...



La anécdota que has compartido me recuerda a una antigua compañera que estuvo TRES AÑOS para que la cogieran en el máster que ella quería (acceso a la abogacía en la universidad de Sevilla).
Cuando le pregunte porqué no intentaba entrar en la Pablo de Olavide o incluso en otra universidad de una ciudad cercana me dijo que en casa de sus padres se vivía muy bien y que incluso la universidad Pablo de Olavide le quedaba muy lejos porque vivía en el otro extremo de la ciudad. La ley del mínimo esfuerzo vamos


----------



## europeo (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> La anécdota que has compartido me recuerda a una antigua compañera que estuvo TRES AÑOS para que la cogieran en el máster que ella quería (acceso a la abogacía en la universidad de Sevilla).
> Cuando le pregunte porqué no intentaba entrar en la Pablo de Olavide o incluso en otra universidad de una ciudad cerca me dijo que en casa de sus padres se vivía muy bien y que incluso la universidad Pablo de Olavide le quedaba muy lejos porque vivía en el otro extremo de la ciudad. La ley del mínimo esfuerzo vamos



Lo mismo aplicable al ejercicio. 

Yo ejerzo principalmente en cuenca. Pero me pateo los cuatro partidos judiciales de la provincia y tengo una nutrida cartera de clientes en Madrid. Voy de gestiones/pleitos 2/3 veces al mes. 

Aparte, 3-4 asuntos en Sevilla, otros tantos en valencia, albacete... Allí donde sale curro yo voy con mi coche. 

Pues a más de un compañero le dices de llevar un pleito en Tarancón (media hora desde Cuenca) y te mira como si lo estuvieran mandando al frente ruso. De hecho me sorprenden los que derivan asuntos por no moverse de su ciudad.

¿Tú crees que esa chica se movería si tiene un cliente en Granada o Córdoba?


----------



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Lo mismo aplicable al ejercicio.
> 
> Yo ejerzo principalmente en cuenca. Pero me pateo los cuatro partidos judiciales de la provincia y tengo una nutrida cartera de clientes en Madrid. Voy de gestiones/pleitos 2/3 veces al mes.
> 
> ...



Malamente porque por no tener no tiene ni carnet. La suele llevar el novio a los sitios


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Jul 2022)

En Spain es MUY dificil reconvertirse en cualquier profesion, ya lo primero te van a poner impedimentos el.dia que vayas a la entrevista con el diploma debajo del brazo..

En mi curro desde la plandemia han empezado un par de electronicos con 42 y 44 castañas, cobrando el SMI..uno era tornero y el otro hacia ebenisteria. Si no rompen nada y no la lian en 1 año indefinidos y se habrán 'reconvertido'..que si que no tienen NPI y tal..y que les queda mucho por aprender...pero poder hacerlo ya es algo..

En Spain esto es impensable, las charos de rrhh se rien en tu cara el dia que toda la ilusión del mundo vas a buscar tu 'primer curro' de tu 'nueva profesión'


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún *shur* abogado que tenga experiencia sobre en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



shur?

*ESTO NO ES FOROCOCHES HIJODELAGRANDISIMAPUTA*


----------



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> En Spain es MUY dificil reconvertirse en cualquier profesion, ya lo primero te van a poner impedimentos el.dia que vayas a la entrevista con el diploma debajo del brazo..
> 
> En mi curro desde la plandemia han empezado un par de electronicos con 42 y 44 castañas, cobrando el SMI..uno era tornero y el otro hacia ebenisteria. Si no rompen nada y no la lian en 1 año indefinidos y se habrán 'reconvertido'..que si que no tienen NPI y tal..y que les queda mucho por aprender...pero poder hacerlo ya es algo..
> 
> En Spain esto es impensable, las charos de rrhh se rien en tu cara el dia que toda la ilusión del mundo vas a buscar tu 'primer curro' de tu 'nueva profesión'



Bueno el caso es que yo no trato de reconvertirme, trato de empezar algo tarde


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Bueno el caso es que yo no trato de reconvertirme, trato de empezar algo tarde



Por mi, monta el despacho anormal, tu ruina, mi nutrición.


----------



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136624



No podía faltar el cutre trol


----------



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia sobre en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



Upeo sano


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia sobre en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



Estas en una de las mejores profesiones; curra mucho unos años y me imagino que tendrás la vida resuelta


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Estas en una de las mejores profesiones; curra mucho unos años y me imagino que tendrás la vida resuelta



AJajajajjajajajajjajjjsjjJjajjjaj ajajajajajajjajajajajajaj


----------



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Estas en una de las mejores profesiones; curra mucho unos años y me imagino que tendrás la vida resuelta



Puedes desarrollar la respuesta?


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Puedes desarrollar la respuesta?



Tengo una amiga que es abogado; es verdad que es mi única referencia, pero tanto ella como todos sus colegas llevan una vida bastante holgada 

Empezó en Milán en.. creo que era sobre el 2000 y algo, y ya primer sueldo, 1500 o así, conoció a un español se vino aquí, trabajo un tiempo en un estudio y ahora es autónoma, y ya te digo que cobra más de 2500/3000, según mes, y eso no le impide hacerse sus 5/6 semanas enteras de vacaciones cada año 

No se mata de trabajo, y en su estudio son solo 2 socios; como abogado evidentemente tienes que ser espabilado porque si no no vas a ningún lado.. 

Obviamente estamos en burbuja y es una mierda de sueldo, no sé qué haces no ganando 10mil al mes [modo irónico off]


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> AJajajajjajajajajjajjjsjjJjajjjaj ajajajajajajjajajajajajaj



Ya sabemos: polla 30cm y 10mil al mes verdad?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Ya sabemos: polla 30cm y 10mil al mes verdad?



Más o menos


----------



## europeo (27 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Ya sabemos: polla 30cm y 10mil al mes verdad?



De hecho al incorporarte en el colegio te dejan un Ferrari de cortesía, hasta que despegas, para que te vayas acostumbrando.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> De hecho al incorporarte en el colegio te dejan un Ferrari de cortesía, hasta que despegas, para que te vayas acostumbrando.



No, le contestaba a uno que se reía de la profesión de abogado


----------



## 121 (27 Jul 2022)

Hay abogados del turno de oficio que no cobran 600€ al mes

Es un sector en el que tienes suerte, talento o padrino o te vas olvidando de vivir como se tiene en la cabeza cuando alguien piensa en un abogado


----------



## Josvermar3 (27 Jul 2022)

121 dijo:


> Hay abogados del turno de oficio que no cobran 600€ al mes
> 
> Es un sector en el que tienes suerte, talento o padrino o te vas olvidando de vivir como se tiene en la cabeza cuando alguien piensa en un abogado



Abogados de pleitos pobres de toda la vida. 
conozco casos y no pocos


----------



## moromierda (27 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> No podía faltar el cutre trol



Sa tu quere yo pone a ti AGNORE de a ellos, amego.


----------



## Josvermar3 (28 Jul 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> La edad no es una pega. Más que estudiar masters y tal lo importante es empezar cuanto antes a crearte una base de clientes y si estás trabajando en otro sector eso puede ser de ayuda.
> 
> Yo Antes de darme de alta intentaría colaborar con un abogado en activo compaginadolo con otra actividad y después poco a poco llevar mis clientes.
> 
> ...



A modo orientativo cuanto puede llegar a ganarse en el turno de oficio en España?
Compañeros míos me dijeron que alrededor de 5.000 al año tirando un poco por lo alto.


----------



## Josvermar3 (28 Jul 2022)

Algún consejo para saber si un area esta particularmente saturada?


----------



## JmDt (28 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> A modo orientativo cuanto puede llegar a ganarse en el turno de oficio en España?
> Compañeros míos me dijeron que alrededor de 5.000 al año tirando un poco por lo alto.



Lo que ganes es lo de menos lo bueno es que ves casos y estás en el mundo.
Muchos clientes de pago llegan referenciados por clientes del turno de oficio.


----------



## europeo (28 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> A modo orientativo cuanto puede llegar a ganarse en el turno de oficio en España?
> 
> Compañeros míos me dijeron que alrededor de 5.000 al año tirando un poco por lo alto.



Depende del partido judicial.

En Cuenca gano al año más o menos eso. 5.000 - 6.000.

Unos meses mil euros y otros unos 300. La media mensual unos 500-700, depende de lo que justifiques y los turnos a los que te apuntes.

Estamos 45 en la lista. Hago 1-2 guardias al mes. Y aparte los civiles, social, contencioso etc.

En ciudades grandes está saturado el turno y les toca una designación cada meses.

En partidos judiciales de pueblo se gana más. Normalmente hay 5-6 abogados apuntados y se tiran una semana de guardia. A algún amigo le he visto el desglose del colegio y les sueltan sus 2.500 - 3.000 pavos al mes (también se lo curran, ojo, que son duras).

Del turno no se vive, pero te paga los gastos fijos de mutua, seguro, colegio y despacho. Aparte da mucho bagaje y aprendes a saco.





JmDt dijo:


> Lo que ganes es lo de menos lo bueno es que ves casos y estás en el mundo.
> Muchos clientes de pago llegan referenciados por clientes del turno de oficio.



Pues si. Muchos como no dan el perfil para la justicia gratuita te dice que se lo lleves privado y te sueltan la provisión ...


----------



## Abrojo (28 Jul 2022)

yo al op me lo imagino tal que así


----------



## europeo (28 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Algún consejo para saber si un area esta particularmente saturada?



La ley del mínimo esfuerzo. 

Mercantil, concursal, urbanismo derecho militar y fiscal son áreas en las que los especialistas escasean. Son materias chungas y farragosas y la mayoría de abogados no tienen ni zorra. 

Yo soy administrador concursal con una profunda formación en la materia. Ahora se está poniendo de moda la ley de segunda oportunidad y la gente no sabe por dónde meter mano. 

Conseguir la habilitación para intervenir en tribunales eclesiásticos hubo un tiempo en que fue una fábrica de billetes. Abogados contados con los dedos de la mano y cobraban lo que querían por una nulidad del matrimonio canónico. 

Hoy está quedando de lado. Cada vez hay más matrimonios civiles y no hay tanto capricho con casarse de blanco. 

Familia, extranjería... Está petado. Suele ser sota caballo y rey. Y la gente se tira ahí 

Igual que con las cláusulas suelo... Hasta el más tonto se ponía en la placa "especialista en derecho bancario".


----------



## Josvermar3 (28 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> yo al op me lo imagino tal que así



Bueno por lo menos no has puesto una foto de Lyonel Hutz


----------



## Josvermar3 (28 Jul 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Lo que ganes es lo de menos lo bueno es que ves casos y estás en el mundo.
> Muchos clientes de pago llegan referenciados por clientes del turno de oficio.



Muchos o alguno? Por lo que me comentan mis compañeros de carrera que hoy por hoy están ejerciendo, el típico cliente del turno de oficio suele ser más pobre que las ratas, por lo que se suele relacionar con gente de su mismo estatus.


----------



## Terminus (28 Jul 2022)

20 demandar
30 denunciar
40 completo


----------



## workforfood (28 Jul 2022)

En los 80 y 90 había más licenciados en derecho que el resto de carreras. Ejercer es muy raro si vives en un pueblo grande no veras muchos más abogados respecto a dentistas por ejemplo. Cuando te podían salir de una Comunidad Autónoma 1000 licenciados en derecho te salen 25 dentistas por promoción y no es una exageración digo 1000 pero salían más realmente como el doble. Si existe en España un esperpento como el procurador es por algo hay 20.000 personas que viven de rebotar correos electrónicos.
El tema para ganar 100 € en la vida real con un sueldo medio de 1000 € pues si ganas unos 50 € al día por jornada de 8 horas, Para ganar 100 € tienes que trabajar dos días enteros de 8 horas cuando eso en derecho es rellenar un papel en un par de horas eso como han dicho es "matarse a trabajar", sentado sin comerte la cabeza sin hacer ningún esfuerzo físico.

Un licenciado en derecho que trabaje en otra cosa sabe que es muy goloso un trabajo como abogado, hay gente que solo vive en el turno de oficio haciendo conformidades penales o sea que no hace absolutamente nada, más que asistir a juicio allanarse a la pretensión del fiscal y para casa, mientras que un trabajo normal acabas reventado después de 8 horas conduciendo, descargando un camión o llevar un negocio con mil quebraderos de cabeza, para ganar menos.

El tema la mayor parte de los togados que están metidos tienen una fuerte distorsión entre lo que es trabajar y la recompensa económica porque la mayoría no ha trabajado nunca. Pero ahí está el quid si no hay juzgados en cualquier ciudad o pueblo grande vas a ver la misma cantidad de dentistas que abogados cuando los segundos se licencian mínimo 40 veces más que los segundos en la actualidad es igual y digo donde está esa gente.


----------



## JmDt (28 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Muchos o alguno? Por lo que me comentan mis compañeros de carrera que hoy por hoy están ejerciendo, el típico cliente del turno de oficio suele ser más pobre que las ratas, por lo que se suele relacionar con gente de su mismo estatus.



No todos son tan pobres y no todos los conocidos de los pobres son pobres.

Si eres bueno y le atiendes como si fueras de pago se corre la voz y te surgen oportunidades mejores.

Hay gente con beneficio de justicia gratuita que pobres no son.

Pero lo más importante es que estés activo llevando casos cuanto más hagas más oportunidades te llegan.

No esperes ganar mucho al principio ganarás poco por eso gastos inecesarios 0 cuando tengas ingresos podrás poco a poco poner un despacho propio o llevarlo a una zona mejor 

Sal a la calle a buscar clientes hechale cara habla con todo el mundo. Ayer me surgió un caso de un tendero que está axfisiado de deudas y tiene que cerrar su negocio aunque ha heredado una fortuna en inmuebles y por culpa de sus hermanos no tiene liquidez.

¿Como lo conseguí? Pues callejeando hablando con la gente mostrando interés diciendo que eres abogado muchos si tienen una pega pies te la cuentan y de esos a lo mejor un 20% terminan siendo clientes eso es mejor que encerrarse a lamentarse.

Es mejor callejear hacer sustituciones y turnos de oficio que lamentarse por unos ingresos.

UN DESPACHO ES UN NEGOCIO Y NECESITA CLIENTES esa es la clave y si no tienes clientes que FIDELICES te hubdiras.

Si no estás dispuesto a llevar la parte comercial pues o opositas o te metes en un despacho gordo pero el camino del despacho gordo se hace con 20 años e idiomas y al final no son tus clientes.


----------



## workforfood (28 Jul 2022)

Conocí a un licenciado en derecho de los 90 trabajando de carretillero, mandó a toda los despachos de la provincia para ofrecerse como pasante sabéis cuántas respuestas recibió pues 0. Es un mundo muy hermético.


----------



## JmDt (28 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Conocí a un licenciado en derecho de los 90 trabajando de carretillero, mandó a toda los despachos de la provincia para ofrecerse como pasante sabéis cuántas respuestas recibió pues 0. Es un mundo muy hermético.



En los 90 la colegiación era directa tras licenciarse y el acceso al turno era más fácil.
Podría haber empezado solo sin pasantía aunque en mi opinión es recomendable pegarse a un abogado experto.

Siendo carretillero pues podría ir haciendo cosas ayudando a sus compañeros e incluso meterse en el sindicato para llevar cosas laborales al final quien busca algo encuentra.


----------



## workforfood (28 Jul 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> En los 90 la colegiación era directa tras licenciarse y el acceso al turno era más fácil.
> Podría haber empezado solo sin pasantía aunque en mi opinión es recomendable pegarse a un abogado experto.
> 
> Siendo carretillero pues podría ir haciendo cosas ayudando a sus compañeros e incluso meterse en el sindicato para llevar cosas laborales al final quien busca algo encuentra.



Por esa época se licenciaba más gente en un año que todo el turno de oficio de la provincia. Como se come eso, es como si la promoción de dentistas de un año era mayor que todos los ejercientes de la provincia, pues se come que casi nadie ha ejercido. Al OP si lo tiene claro que lo intente en la vida real ganar 100 € es deslomarse dos días de trabajo enteros y si tienes un negocio ni te digo muchas veces haces caja 0 o lo pierdes.


----------



## JmDt (28 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Por esa época se licenciaba más gente en un año que todo el turno de oficio de la provincia. Como se come eso, es como si la promoción de dentistas de un año era mayor que todos los ejercientes de la provincia, pues se come que casi nadie ha ejercido. Al OP si lo tiene claro que lo intente en la vida real ganar 100 € es deslomarse dos días de trabajo enteros y si tienes un negocio ni te digo muchas veces haces caja 0 o lo pierdes.



En derecho un porcentaje muy alto de los licenciados jamás se han planteado la abogacía.

Se reparten los licenciados entre administraciones públicas, procuradores y trabajos de todo tipo en la empresa privada.

Es una carrera muy amplia en cuanto posibilidades de empleo. Ser abogado es una de ellas.


----------



## JmDt (28 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Algún consejo para saber si un area esta particularmente saturada?



Consulta las estadisticas de casos llevados por tribunales mira la diferencia de asuntos por jurisdicciones pe compara la Sala 1 con la 5 del tribunal supremo


----------



## workforfood (28 Jul 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> En derecho un porcentaje muy alto de los licenciados jamás se han planteado la abogacía.
> 
> Se reparten los licenciados entre administraciones públicas, procuradores y trabajos de todo tipo en la empresa privada.
> 
> Es una carrera muy amplia en cuanto posibilidades de empleo. Ser abogado es una de ellas.



Lo de los procuradores lo van a quitar ya no se sostiene esa función, la comisión europea va a poner un multazo por infrigir de continuo el derecho comunitario por parte del estado Español la útima ley borda por completo el esperpento. Y lo de que hay mucho trabajo en la administración si oposiciones que piden el BUP y se meten licenciados en derecho. Vamos no vengas con chorradas el OP ha visto lo que hay fuera y sabe que la única opción es meter cabeza en la abogacía, espero que pueda hacer pasantía en algún despacho.


----------



## workforfood (28 Jul 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> En derecho un porcentaje muy alto de los licenciados jamás se han planteado la abogacía.
> 
> Se reparten los licenciados entre administraciones públicas, procuradores y trabajos de todo tipo en la empresa privada.
> 
> Es una carrera muy amplia en cuanto posibilidades de empleo. Ser abogado es una de ellas.



Claro y tú te lo planteaste a la primera de cabeza, cuando hay miles de opciones fuera de la abogacía. Hay miles de opciones que ganas en dos días de 8 horas no calentando silla 100 €, como han dicho aquí "matándonse a trabajar". Si no hay más abogados es porque es un mundo completamente saturado, con hermetismo y con mucho contacto y ya no digo entrar como abogado en sindicatos que son trifásicos, no tus fantasías de las mil opciones.


----------



## workforfood (28 Jul 2022)

Las mil opciones quitando oposiciones con bachillerato, las oposiciones jurídicas como no tengas memoria fotográfica es perder el tiempo es decir ser un loro, siempre acaban en 0.


----------



## FOYETE (28 Jul 2022)

Sólo tienes que comprarte un babero y unas rodilleras.


----------



## Josvermar3 (28 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Conocí a un licenciado en derecho de los 90 trabajando de carretillero, mandó a toda los despachos de la provincia para ofrecerse como pasante sabéis cuántas respuestas recibió pues 0. Es un mundo muy hermético.



Muy clasista también


----------



## Josvermar3 (28 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo de los procuradores lo van a quitar ya no se sostiene esa función, la comisión europea va a poner un multazo por infrigir de continuo el derecho comunitario por parte del estado Español la útima ley borda por completo el esperpento. Y lo de que hay mucho trabajo en la administración si oposiciones que piden el BUP y se meten licenciados en derecho. Vamos no vengas con chorradas el OP ha visto lo que hay fuera y sabe que la única opción es meter cabeza en la abogacía, espero que pueda hacer pasantía en algún despacho.



Tam difícil será encontrar un despacho que te acepte? Teniendo en cuenta que trabajas gratis…


----------



## Josvermar3 (28 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo de los procuradores lo van a quitar ya no se sostiene esa función, la comisión europea va a poner un multazo por infrigir de continuo el derecho comunitario por parte del estado Español la útima ley borda por completo el esperpento. Y lo de que hay mucho trabajo en la administración si oposiciones que piden el BUP y se meten licenciados en derecho. Vamos no vengas con chorradas el OP ha visto lo que hay fuera y sabe que la única opción es meter cabeza en la abogacía, espero que pueda hacer pasantía en algún despacho.



Uno de mis profesores, de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme, decía que era una especie de cartero legal…
¿Tendría razón?


----------



## angrymorty (28 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> (...)
> Sin embargo ya te han dicho que si te esfuerzas y aguantas prosperas. Y un compañero de carrera se licenció con 50 años.
> (...)



¿Y sabes cómo le va a este en concreto o perfiles similares? Gracias, me interesa.


----------



## europeo (28 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Uno de mis profesores, de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme, decía que era una especie de cartero legal…
> ¿Tendría razón?



Hay compañeros que no saben ir a mear sin procurador, pero yo opino que son totalmente prescindibles.


El más claro ejemplo de que en el momento en que los hagan opcionales van a desaparecer: En el social y en el contencioso no suelen intervenir porque las respectivas leyes procesales nos permiten a los abogados representar al cliente, ponemos nosotros las demandas y no se ha muerto nadie.

La función del procurador es básicamente mandarle por correo electrónico una demanda o escrito, y ellos la presentan por lexnet al juzgado. Cuando notifican se la envían a él y luego te la rebota por correo electrónico. En el social envías y recibes tú las notificaciones por lexnet directamente, sin el intermediario.

Por rebotar correos 300-400€. Pasas siempre un rato divertido explicándole al cliente quién es ese señor y qué ha hecho, y por qué tiene que pagar (los procuradores a los clientes ni los conocen).


Hay procuradores útiles porque son unos hachas en procesal y saben arreglar los fregados de los funcionarios, te dan consejos bastante buenos. Además como están por allí se suelen codear con los de tramitación y tienen capacidad para mover las cosas o no. Alguno viejo incluso se lee la demanda que le has mandado y te da su punto de vista, a veces muy acertado.


Pero la realidad es que ese tipo de procurador escasea. Es una profesión tomada por charos que lo único que saben hacer es rebotar el correo electrónico que le mandas e irse con la carpetita al Juzgado a preguntar por asuntos o recoger los mandamientos, me río yo de los que afirman que si eliminan a los procuradores se pasarían a la abogacía... algunas llevan sin abrir una ley desde que terminaron la carrera hace 30 años.







Josvermar3 dijo:


> Tam difícil será encontrar un despacho que te acepte? Teniendo en cuenta que trabajas gratis…




Quieras que no, le tienes que dedicar tiempo.

Yo con mi maestro me iba a todos sus juicios, hablábamos sobre lo que habíamos estudiado y el enfoque de los asuntos, buscaba jurisprudencia le hacía los escritos y el les echaba un ojo dándome consejos, etc. En mis primeros juicios se venía conmigo y luego a analizar errores y aciertos.

En un despacho con volumen vamos siempre hasta el cuello. Si el pasante es avispado y pilla las cosas acabará siendo un compañero que te desatascará tu pila de trabajo, porque pronto empezará a volar solo, pero si es un zote lo único que hará es pasar meses y meses sin que veas que tiene soltura, haciéndote perder el tiempo.

Lógicamente, si lo aceptas a ver como lo echas...


Y nuestra experiencia con los alumnos en prácticas es que hay muy poca gente válida. Tienen unas lagunas de conocimiento brutales (en parte propiciadas por el plan bolonia) y tampoco parecen mostrar habilidades deductivas para saber dar encaje jurídico a lo que te explica el cliente.







JmDt dijo:


> En los 90 la colegiación era directa tras licenciarse y el acceso al turno era más fácil.
> Podría haber empezado solo sin pasantía aunque en mi opinión es recomendable pegarse a un abogado experto.
> 
> Siendo carretillero pues podría ir haciendo cosas ayudando a sus compañeros e incluso meterse en el sindicato para llevar cosas laborales al final quien busca algo encuentra.



Yo soy de la última promoción de licenciados. En mi caso solo tuve que aportar un certificado de antecedentes penales con el diploma y estaba dentro del club.

Hoy flipas con los requisitos de master, examen, prácticas, tres años de experiencia mínima para entrar al turno, master de especialista en violencia de género... supuestamente para que el abogado esté bien formado, pero lo cierto es que los diplomados no tienen ni zorra de como funciona el ejercicio real.






Josvermar3 dijo:


> Muchos o alguno? Por lo que me comentan mis compañeros de carrera que hoy por hoy están ejerciendo, el típico cliente del turno de oficio suele ser más pobre que las ratas, por lo que se suele relacionar con gente de su mismo estatus.



No tiene por qué.

En un día de guardia no solo asistes a detenidos. Te pueden llamar del Juzgado porque tienen la mañana llena de declaraciones y muchos investigados se presentan sin abogado porque no conocen a nadie, con lo cual te toca asistirlos. Mucha gente directamente te dice que no cumple los requisitos de la Justicia Gratuita y te dicen que pases del papeleo de la solicitud y que se lo lleves tú, porque les transmites confianza.

Por supuesto te abonan provisión de fondos y a posteriori te van remitiendo otras cosas. Que si a mi hijo lo han despedido, que si las humedades del baño, que si tuvimos un accidente con el coche... y como dice el compañero, no todos los conocidos de los pobres son pobres.


Además ten en cuenta que aparte del cobro de las indemnizaciones si hay una condena en costas las mismas son para el letrado de oficio. En el turno civil son habituales los monitorios de cofidis y tal, que al oponerte por cláusulas abusivas les cascas unas buenas costas. Al final currarte el asunto puede tener consecuencias agradables.


Es cierto que en el turno hay elementos de lo peor y que está muy mal pagado, pero también tiene cosas buenas. Es muy reconfortante poder ayudas a gente que no tiene recursos a solucionar sus problemas, son muy agradecidos y luego hablaran bien de ti, muchos me traen regalos al despacho (corbatas, quesos, vino... de todo).


----------



## workforfood (28 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Uno de mis profesores, de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme, decía que era una especie de cartero legal…
> ¿Tendría razón?



Es un cartero de lujo que cobra por arancel así por la cara y no solo el procedimiento sino también la cuantía. Es una figura decimonónica que antes de la existencia de CORREOS pues tenía su razón de ser que era comunicar las notificaciones judiciales del juzgado al abogado, pero ahora solo rebotan lo que les mandan de lexnet. Muchos abogados ven que esto ya se pasa de cachondeo una figura que es absolutamente anacrónica y que en Francia desaparecieron en el 2000. Aquí han hecho una ley que parece redactada por el presidente del colegio de procuradores, el abogado puede ejercer la procura siempre que lo haga en un procedimiento que no actúe como defensa y que esté también colegiado en el colegio de procuradores, es decir han redactado una ley que retuerce por completo el sentido del derecho comunitario que es sencillamente que no haya reserva legal y que el abogado pueda a la vez representar y defender a la vez, pero esto es España y a vuelven lo de siempre, no permitir ni por asomo el ejercicio simultáneo. De las 1000 oportunidades que se dice que hay en derecho, los procuradores debe ser el único colectivo que no ve las 999 restantes. Lo de la procura en España acabará con multas millonarias al estado Español que pagaremos todos.


----------



## workforfood (28 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Tam difícil será encontrar un despacho que te acepte? Teniendo en cuenta que trabajas gratis…



Pero ellos saben que si no te cogen, te lo vas a montar por tu cuenta, es competencia que no quieren.


----------



## Josvermar3 (28 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Es un cartero de lujo que cobra por arancel así por la cara y no solo el procedimiento sino también la cuantía. Es una figura decimonónica que antes de la existencia de CORREOS pues tenía su razón de ser que era comunicar las notificaciones judiciales del juzgado al abogado, pero ahora solo rebotan lo que les mandan de lexnet. Muchos abogados ven que esto ya se pasa de cachondeo una figura que es absolutamente anacrónica y que en Francia desaparecieron en el 2000. Aquí han hecho una ley que parece redactada por el presidente del colegio de procuradores, el abogado puede ejercer la procura siempre que lo haga en un procedimiento que no actúe como defensa y que esté también colegiado en el colegio de procuradores, es decir han redactado una ley que retuerce por completo el sentido del derecho comunitario que es sencillamente que no haya reserva legal y que el abogado pueda a la vez representar y defender a la vez, pero esto es España y a vuelven lo de siempre, no permitir ni por asomo el ejercicio simultáneo. De las 1000 oportunidades que se dice que hay en derecho, los procuradores debe ser el único colectivo que no ve las 999 restantes. Lo de la procura en España acabará con multas millonarias al estado Español que pagaremos todos.



Claro pero tarde o temprano supongo que algún gobierno le pondrá el cascabel al gato y terminaran por quitarle sus “privilegios”. Igual que debería suceder con los farmacéuticos que requieren de licencias de cientos de miles de euros para mantener su oligopolio.


----------



## europeo (28 Jul 2022)

A ver... hasta el año 2015 tenían su función medianamente lógica porque se trabajaba en papel. 


Hasta ese momento pasaban por el despacho e iban a diario al Juzgado. A llevar y a recoger notificaciones, de cualquier escrito tenías que llevar tres copias al órgano y que las sellaran. Luego pasaban por el casillero a recoger las que el procurador contrario te había dejado, para luego ir haciendo una ruta por los despachos con los que trabajaba repartiendo notificaciones. 


Eso a diario era una paliza para que lo pudiera hacer el abogado. Por no mencionar que si estabas en otro partido judicial era esencial porque no podías estar chupándote hora y media de coche todos los días a ver si había algo. La procuradora del asunto en Madrid se pasaba y la recogía, y luego te la hacía llegar por correo/mensajero urgente, y en los últimos años escaneada.

Tenían una labor esencial en la tramitación de los asuntos, pero a día de hoy es que los Juzgados ni los pisan. A la mía la llamo muchas veces para ver cuando va a ir por allí y que pregunte por algo urgente. 

Todos los procuradores actualmente están en su casa en calzoncillos rebotando los correos que les entran.


----------



## workforfood (28 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> A ver... hasta el año 2015 tenían su función medianamente lógica porque se trabajaba en papel.
> 
> 
> Hasta ese momento pasaban por el despacho e iban a diario al Juzgado. A llevar y a recoger notificaciones, de cualquier escrito tenías que llevar tres copias al órgano y que las sellaran. Luego pasaban por el casillero a recoger las que el procurador contrario te había dejado, para luego ir haciendo una ruta por los despachos con los que trabajaba repartiendo notificaciones.
> ...



Claro en la jurisidicción social siempre se ha funcionado sin procurador y en lo contencioso igual al menos en primera instancia el abogado lleva la representación. Y no me hagas reír las notificaciones judiciales sino hay procurador se hacen por carta certificada o burofax, no tiene que ir para nada el abogado al juzgado para ser notificado. Trabajas como abogado o te lo inventas. Cuando no existía LEXNET las notificaciones siempre han sido por correo certificado a coste de correos. La procura dejó de tener sentido cuando empezó a funcionar CORREOS a principios de siglo XX. Muchas veces las notificaciones judiciales en vez de correos los hacen los juzgados de paz, hay muchos procedimientos que no se necesita ni abogado ni procurador y se usa CORREOS.


----------



## europeo (28 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Claro en la jurisidicción social siempre se ha funcionado sin procurador y en lo contencioso igual al menos en primera instancia el abogado lleva la representación. Y no me hagas reír las notificaciones judiciales sino hay procurador se hacen por carta certificada, no tiene que ir para nada el abogado al juzgado para ser notificado. Trabajas como abogado o te lo inventas. Cuando no existía LEXNET las notificaciones siempre han sido por correo certificado a coste de correos.



No. El que se equivoca eres tú.

Los procuradores están obligados a hacer el llamado "traslado de copia", es decir, de todo escrito no inicial que se presente deben darle una copia al procurador contrario. Ojito porque la consecuencia de no hacerlo es que el acto se tiene por no realizado.

Inadmisión del Recurso por Falta de Traslado de Copias – SÁNCHEZ RECUERO & ASOCIADOS (srecueroabogados.es)


Antaño los traslados de copia se hacían mediante casillero. Por eso llevaba el procurador tres copias selladas. Una para ti, otra para el órgano y otra para el colegio de procuradores, para hacer el traslado.

En casa Juzgado cada procurador tenía un casillero tipo apartado de correos en los que le colegio les iba dejando los traslados de copia. Y al recogerlos firmaban.

El lexnet de los procuradores y de los abogados no es igual. El suyo tiene más opciones, entre ellas el botón de traslado de copia y una opción para señalar quién es el procurador contrario y que le llegue por vía telemática.


Lo que pasa es que los abogados o los propios ciudadanos que ponen un pleito inferior a 2.000€ no estamos obligados a hacer traslado de copia, incluso si el contrario tiene procurador. Es el órgano el que lo tiene que hacer porque lógicamente los ciudadanos no tenían casillero en el colegio de procuradores.

De ahí que a los abogados que ponían pleitos se les hiciera el traslado de escritos y resoluciones por correo certificado, y hoy por lexnet. Pero en un pleito con procurador se funcionaba con casillero:



El 276.1 LEC: cuando las partes estuvieren representadas por procurador, cada uno de éstos deberá trasladar a los procuradores de las restantes partes las copias de los escritos y documentos que presente al tribunal. Lo anterior, no será de aplicación si se trata del traslado de la demanda u otro escrito que constituya la primera comparecencia en juicio (artículo 276.4 de la LEC).

Si no consta que se ha realizado el preceptivo traslado de las copias a las demás partes personadas, el letrado de la Administración de Justicia no admitirá la presentación de dichos escritos y documentos (artículo 277 de la LEC).


----------



## 11kjuan (28 Jul 2022)

Con la crisis de energía y alimentaria que viene lo último que haría sería meterme a abogado.

Cuando llegue voy a sacrificar a Pazuzu a más de una abogaducha y procuradora que he conocido.


----------



## workforfood (28 Jul 2022)

Un abogado que tuviera un pleito en lo social o en lo contencioso y viviera lejos del juzgado lo único que tenía que hacer era mandar por correo su demanda o lo que sea con copia. No se tenía que trasladar para nada al juzgado. Que el esperpento de la procura continue es porque tienen un lobby en el congreso de cuidado y porque hay mucho abogado mermado dice que pueden ser 20.000 como futura competencia.


----------



## angrymorty (28 Jul 2022)

@europeo Disculpa la insistencia, ¿pero conoces caso de éxito tardío como ese conocido que terminó la carrera con 50 palos y que no solo le haya servido para presumir ante sus coleguitas? asme cacito, hamda.


----------



## angrymorty (28 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Con la crisis de energía y alimentaria que viene lo último que haría sería meterme a abogado.
> 
> Cuando llegue voy a sacrificar a Pazuzu a más de una abogaducha y procuradora que he conocido.



buen punto de vista. El apocalipsis es más sencillo porque simplifica un montón. ¿No dicen los güenistas que el derecho natural no existe, sino la fuerza? En ese caso, en una sociedad más cercana al salvaje oeste solo queda comer y proteger. Qué profesión recomendarías? Yo estoy en una que tiene que ver con la energía, pero lo mío es dar la turra.


----------



## 11kjuan (28 Jul 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> buen punto de vista. El apocalipsis es más sencillo porque simplifica un montón. ¿No dicen los güenistas que el derecho natural no existe, sino la fuerza? En ese caso, en una sociedad más cercana al salvaje oeste solo queda comer y proteger. Qué profesión recomendarías? Yo estoy en una que tiene que ver con la energía, pero lo mío es dar la turra.



1-Seguridad privada
2-Pastor, caza, alimentación
3-Oficios clásicos de hombre como soldador, carpintería o electricidad, electrónica, etc

Llegan tiempos duros no, lo siguiente y eso exigen hombres acordes a esa situación.


----------



## europeo (28 Jul 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> @europeo Disculpa la insistencia, ¿pero conoces caso de éxito tardío como ese conocido que terminó la carrera con 50 palos y que no solo le haya servido para presumir ante sus coleguitas? asme cacito, hamda.



Perdón. XDD

Pues curro tiene. Trabajaba de contable en una constructora que durante la crisis se fue al cuerno, y después se dedicó a trapichear haciendo rentas y llevando contabilidades, metiéndose en derecho para reciclarse. 

En los partidos judiciales pequeños sabemos a quien le va bien y mal porque siempre están en el Juzgado. Vas un día y estan por allí con la toga, vas al otro y van con la carpta... está en el turno, me ha contestado demandas y lo he tenido que llamar porque era el contrario... trabajo le sale, imagino que porque conoce a mucha gente por el tema de la contabilidad. Y al final son pleitos (que este no me paga, que este me debe...)

Hay algunos en la lista del turno que no les pongo cara. Jamás los hes visto por el Juzgado o me han contestado por lo privado. Ni tampoco te han venido clientes con demandas suyas... 

Que le va bien, coño. Es un tío que le echó cojones a la cosa y salió adelante, con mucho curro y mucha labor de crear cartera. Es más sencillo hacer como muchos aquí, ponerse a llorar y decir que es una mierda, a mi la vida que me la den masticada.


----------



## workforfood (28 Jul 2022)

Mira si es un cachondeo todo el mundillo qué fíjate que te dicen que muchos abogados ven imprescindibles los procuradores porque les dicen los plazos de los recursos cuando el abogado debe ser el primero en conocer los plazos de cualquier procedimiento y muchas veces el plazo te lo dice el mismo auto o sentencia, pero el que tiene que hacer el recurso te dice que no sabe de plazos  . Es como si para despertarte la gente dijera que necesitara un criado que le dijera la hora que son "imprecindibles". Es un mundo muy mongolo y pordiosero, eso sí hasta para reponedor en España se necesita enchufe pero éstos es llamar a un sindicato y ya tienes trabajo, cuando la realidad es un mundo muy opaco y oscuro.


----------



## 11kjuan (28 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Perdón. XDD
> 
> Pues curro tiene. Trabajaba de contable en una constructora que durante la crisis se fue al cuerno, y después se dedicó a trapichear haciendo rentas y llevando contabilidades, metiéndose en derecho para reciclarse.
> 
> ...



Mis respetos para usted.
Le preguntaría cómo hace para aguantar en tamaño oficio ?

Yo una vez casi le meto dos hostias a un abogado que tuve.

No os puedo ver. Me pasa lo mismo que con los perros del Estado y las charos de la administración.

Siempre he dicho que el 99% de los abogados tenéis un lugar especial en el infierno.


----------



## workforfood (28 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Mis respetos para usted.
> Le preguntaría cómo hace para aguantar en tamaño oficio ?
> 
> Yo una vez casi le meto dos hostias a un abogado que tuve.
> ...



Porque al final ellos mismos engañan a los clientes, es lo mismo con los honorarios hay colegios que tienen unas tarifas superinfladas. Y muchos abogados si tienen gente con pocas luces pues un procedimiento que se hace en una mañana cobran o cobraban 3000 € o sea tres meses de un currito de trabajo de 8 horas diarias, cuando desde hace tiempo las tarifas son libres y ni en la tasación de costas se tiene que seguir las tarifas de los colegios. Pero claro para eso hay que leer leyes y jurisprudencia como hacen ellos y mucha gente el acto de leer letras ya le supone esfuerzo. Pero ya te digo cualquier licenciado en derecho que haga pizzas por ejemplo sabe que tiene que hacer muchas para cobrar una simple consulta jurídica de chichinabo de 5 minutos.


----------



## angrymorty (28 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> 1-Seguridad privada
> 2-Pastor
> 3-Oficios clásicos de hombre como soldador, carpintería o electricidad, electrónica



Ahora lo están petando los fontaneros. Se lo llevan crudo y la mayor responsabilidad que tienen la mayoría es mojar un falso techo.

Seguridad privada no lo veo a menos que seas el empresario y es un mundo que está colmado de amiguitos y caciquitos. Por lo menos en mi taifa.

Pastor ni zorra, supongo que vendría bien si quieres una vida tranquila y desconectada, no es mala opción para quien tenga un carácter propicio, pero no es viable ni es mi ámbito.

Soldador es un clásico, bien remunerado y conoces mundo, pero para ser bueno hay que tener cierto talento por un lado y elegir bien a tus maestros y los trabajos por el otro, si no, terminarás de soldador paco de cordones hechos con goterones de hierro.

Carpintero solo si eres ebanista. Depende de la taifa, puedes currar como un cabrón para hacer puertas a dos duros y poco más. Luego te vendrá la típica flipada que quiere muebles a medida esperando un presupuesto IKEA que solo te hará perder el tiempo.

Electricista, pues trabajo en una empresa de electricidad y aquí se echan horas y horas y horas. No sé, ya te digo, de los oficios clásicos que has nombrad, fontanero es el win-win actual.


----------



## Espeluznao (28 Jul 2022)

Es fácil trabajar de abogado.. otra cosa es que quieran pagarte, sin tener experiencia


----------



## 11kjuan (28 Jul 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> Ahora lo están petando los fontaneros. Se lo llevan crudo y la mayor responsabilidad que tienen la mayoría es mojar un falso techo.
> 
> Seguridad privada no lo veo a menos que seas el empresario y es un mundo que está colmado de amiguitos y caciquitos. Por lo menos en mi taifa.
> 
> ...



No hombre, si lo digo para sobrevivir.

Vamos a una época donde ganar algo de dinero va a ser un privilegio.


----------



## angrymorty (28 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Perdón. XDD
> 
> Pues curro tiene. Trabajaba de contable en una constructora que durante la crisis se fue al cuerno, y después se dedicó a trapichear haciendo rentas y llevando contabilidades, metiéndose en derecho para reciclarse.
> 
> ...



¿Cómo te ves en el oficio cuando tengas tú los 50? ¿Como hasta ahora en modo profesional-liberal o empresauriodón carcharias? Si empezaras de nuevo, ¿en qué te especializarías? Gracias, creo que son mis últimas preguntas, señoría.


----------



## angrymorty (28 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No hombre, si lo digo para sobrevivir.
> 
> Vamos a una época donde ganar algo de dinero va a ser un privilegio.



Yo apostaría a que vamos a una época donde ganaremos montañas de dinero que no valdrán ni su peso en papel. Pero vamos, que el destino es el mismo: camino de podredumbre.


----------



## workforfood (28 Jul 2022)

Te digo lo que hacen los mayoría de abogados de oficio por lo penal. Tienen un día de guardia para coger la clientela, un día al mes por ejemplo en ese día les paga la administración como el sueldo de un mes de un tío trabajando 8 horas diarias al final si tienen 10 procesados tantos juicios y recursos les sale eso por justicia gratuita, hay tortas para entrar al turno de oficio. Pues estar como un poste en la declaración, no ponerse ni en contacto con el cliente, te comunican que hay juicio en tal día en el juzgado por CORREOS. Si es pena menor de 2 años ya te pone que si quieres ni vayas, y se pone la pena que pide la fiscalía. Vas y es la primera vez que ves al abogado, sale el teatrillo y lo único que hay es que cojas la conformidad del fiscal porque el abogado ni se ha leído el asunto, no sabe ni tu nombre y no te ha llamado ni un día antes del juicio y así despachan decenas de juicios penales en un día, por supuesto que si no pides justicia gratuita (que la mayoría ni informan) van a hacer corriendo la tasación de costas, por no hacer nada, luego no sé como prentenden cobrar porque su clientela es kunta kinte bajado de la patera o un vagabundo y muchos hacen delitos para entrar en prisión como hostel barato, que son insolventes, me parece que los insolventes de facto no hace falta ni que pidan justicia gratuita


----------



## 11kjuan (28 Jul 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> Yo apostaría a que vamos a una época donde ganaremos montañas de dinero que no valdrán ni su peso en papel. Pero vamos, que el destino es el mismo: camino de podredumbre.



Pues a practicar trabajos que puedan generar cosas tangibles.


----------



## Josvermar3 (28 Jul 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> Yo apostaría a que vamos a una época donde ganaremos montañas de dinero que no valdrán ni su peso en papel. Pero vamos, que el destino es el mismo: camino de podredumbre.



Camino de Servidumbre de von Hayek

Por cierto que hay un caso muy famoso de abogado que triunfó acabando las carrera a los 50 años. Arriaga


----------



## europeo (28 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Mira si es un cachondeo todo el mundillo qué fíjate que te dicen que muchos abogados ven imprescindibles los procuradores porque les dicen los plazos de los recursos cuando el abogado debe ser el primero en conocer los plazos de cualquier procedimiento y muchas veces el plazo te lo dice el mismo auto o sentencia, pero el que tiene que hacer el recurso te dice que no sabe de plazos  . Es como si para despertarte la gente dijera que necesitara un criado que le dijera la hora que son "imprecindibles". Es un mundo muy mongolo y pordiosero, eso sí hasta para reponedor en España se necesita enchufe pero éstos es llamar a un sindicato y ya tienes trabajo, cuando la realidad es un mundo muy opaco y oscuro.




Hombre...


A veces la resolución te dice que no cabe recurso, y no es verdad. Veáse la sentencia del Constitucional que estableció la obligación de permitir un recurso de revisión ante el Juez frente a los decretos de los secretarios. Siguen usando formularios desfasados o el LAJ no conoce esa sentencia. 


Pero el que tiene que saber si cabe recurso o no es el abogado. No el procurador. Y sí, yo flipo con los compañeros a los que les entra ansiedad si el procurador no les cuenta el placito y se lo escribe en el correo. 





11kjuan dijo:


> Mis respetos para usted.
> Le preguntaría cómo hace para aguantar en tamaño oficio ?
> 
> Yo una vez casi le meto dos hostias a un abogado que tuve.
> ...




Porque con todas sus cosas malas (que las tiene) me parece el oficio más bonito del mundo, y lo volvería a elegir sin dudarlo.


De clientes gilipollas podría escribir un tratado... me comí a un par de energúmenos al inicio de mi carrera, pero a día de hoy no le paso ni media a nadie. En el momento en que se pierde el respeto, hay malas caras o pretende saber más que yo sale por la puerta. También si la provisión de fondos no está abonada en los plazos pactados sin explicación suficiente. 

Tengo una cartera de buenos clientes que nos profesamos confianza mutua. En el momento en que se rompe esa confianza no quiero seguir con ellos, prefiero cinco asuntos bien llevados que cuarenta de aquella manera. Trabajo a gusto, y cobro de puta madre sin que me cuestionen. 

Si vienes por el despacho y lo primero que me dices es "que odias a los abogados, que no te fías, que por qué cobro tanto" te doy los buenos días educadamente y te acompaño hasta la puerta. La consulta es gratis.


----------



## angrymorty (28 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Camino de Servidumbre de von Hayek
> 
> Por cierto que hay un caso muy famoso de abogado que triunfó acabando las carrera a los 50 años. Arriaga



Si, estaba escrito en referencia al libro de Hayek. Gracias por el dato del abogado.


----------



## angrymorty (28 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues a practicar trabajos que puedan generar cosas tangibles.



Espetero.


----------



## europeo (28 Jul 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> ¿Cómo te ves en el oficio cuando tengas tú los 50? ¿Como hasta ahora en modo profesional-liberal o empresauriodón carcharias? Si empezaras de nuevo, ¿en qué te especializarías? Gracias, creo que son mis últimas preguntas, señoría.



La especialización es una gilipollez que se han inventado las universidades para vender masters en derecho del medio ambiente.

Hay que tener un dominio de todas las ramas del derecho. Porque temas de extranjería te pueden afectar en un procedimiento penal, implicaciones fiscales de una liquidación de condominio... Es habitual tener un buen cliente-empresa al que le llevas temas laborales y un día te llamen porque los han imputado por un delito fiscal. No puedes decirle que no.

La especialización está bien en el sentido de "ser bueno en algo para destacar" pero nunca en "solo llevo estos asuntos".

A mi me gustaría vivir como mi compañero. Solo lleva tráfico y asuntos que le gustan, y el resto a los chicos de practicas (que te den por saco los papás divorciados, clientes pesados etc. )


----------



## Josvermar3 (28 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> La especialización es una gilipollez que se han inventado las universidades para vender masters en derecho del medio ambiente.
> 
> Hay que tener un dominio de todas las ramas del derecho. Porque temas de extranjería te pueden afectar en un procedimiento penal, implicaciones fiscales de una liquidación de condominio... Es habitual tener un buen cliente-empresa al que le llevas temas laborales y un día te llamen porque los han imputado por un delito fiscal. No puedes decirle que no.
> 
> ...



Sin embargo y en contra de lo que dices cada vez se ven más despachos boutiques superespecializados en una o varias áreas o subareas del derecho. Por ejemplo derecho administrativo y expropiaciones forzosas.

Escuché que era una forma de ganar más dinero y de lograr reputación diferenciándote. No creo que se pueda llegar a ser bueno del todo en todas las ramas


----------



## europeo (28 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Te digo lo que hacen los mayoría de abogados de oficio por lo penal. Tienen un día de guardia para coger la clientela, un día al mes por ejemplo en ese día les paga la administración como el sueldo de un mes de un tío trabajando 8 horas diarias al final si tienen 10 procesados tantos juicios y recursos les sale eso por justicia gratuita, hay tortas para entrar al turno de oficio. Pues estar como un poste en la declaración, no ponerse ni en contacto con el cliente, te comunican que hay juicio en tal día en el juzgado por CORREOS. Si es pena menor de 2 años ya te pone que si quieres ni vayas, y se pone la pena que pide la fiscalía. Vas y es la primera vez que ves al abogado, sale el teatrillo y lo único que hay es que cojas la conformidad del fiscal porque el abogado ni se ha leído el asunto, no sabe ni tu nombre y no te ha llamado ni un día antes del juicio y así despachan decenas de juicios penales en un día, por supuesto que si no pides justicia gratuita (que la mayoría ni informan) van a hacer corriendo la tasación de costas, por no hacer nada, luego no sé como prentenden cobrar porque su clientela es kunta kinte bajado de la patera o un vagabundo y muchos hacen delitos para entrar en prisión como hostel barato, que son insolventes, me parece que los insolventes de facto no hace falta ni que pidan justicia gratuita




Es que en el 90% de los asuntos penales del turno no tienen ninguna defensa más allá de regatear con el fiscal. Si te lo han trincado en un robo con fuerza, hay tres vecinas de testigo, la policía los prende con las manos en la masa y encima están las cámaras de seguridad... de ahí sales follado con 4 años de prisión si te metes a la sala. 


El trabajo del abogado de oficio es regatear y jugar con las atenuantes a ver si puedes bajar dos grados la pena y dejarlo en 2 años con suspensión de la pena, que en la mayoría de casos habiendo reincidencia es difícil. 



Los clientes del turno muchos no tienen paradero conocido ni número de teléfono. O el que viene en el atestado no existe. De ahí que muchas veces los conozcas el día del juicio.


Cuando lo ves peleable lo peleas. Una prescripción del delito (pasa mucho por lo que tardan en tramitar) una deficiente identificación de los autores, contradicciones de los testigos... pero son los menos. ¿Que hay gandules que van a la conformidad por defecto? pues sí. Pero el abogado de oficio es el que siempre lucha en las causas en las que sabe que no puede ganar. 

Otra cosa habitual en el turno es que la gente pasa de presentar la solicitud de Justicia Gratuita porque se piensa que abogado de oficio = gratis. 

SI pasan de solicitarlo les arreo la jura de cuentas sin miramientos, y no todos son tan insolventes como parece. Cuando te ponen la queja y les aportas los 40 whatsapp pidiendo que traigan la documentación el colegio archiva.


----------



## europeo (28 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Sin embargo y en contra de lo que dices cada vez se ven más despachos boutiques superespecializados en una o varias áreas o subareas del derecho. Por ejemplo derecho administrativo y expropiaciones forzosas.
> 
> Escuché que era una forma de ganar más dinero y de lograr reputación diferenciándote. No creo que se pueda llegar a ser bueno del todo en todas las ramas




No pierdas de vista que yo ejerzo en Cuenca, y que la abundancia de pleitos depende de donde te muevas.

En castilla la mancha tenemos mucha agricultura y lo de los deslindes, reivindicatorias y demás pleitos de pueblo nos lo sabemos al dedillo porque llevamos un montón de líos con las tierras, Sin embargo los compañeros de Madrid rara vez les habrá tocado redactar un contrato de aparcería, y se les nota que van perdidos cuando meten la zarpa por aquí.


Los concursos de aceedores que llevo son en Madrid, aquí en Cuenca no consigo meter cabeza. Una compañera experta en protección de datos me dice lo mismo, que tiene clientes en Madrid pero que en Cuenca no le vendas a Paco el mecánico que necesita un delegado de protección de datos.

Si aquí o en cualquier partido judicial pequeño-de pueblo abro un despacho dedicado en exclusiva a expropiaciones forzosas me como los mocos y me muero de hambre con dos pleitos al año. Desconozco hasta qué punto en un Madrid o Barcelona podría funcionar, pero yo me tengo que amoldar a mi mercado, igual que los de fuera al suyo. Tal vez herencias, tráfico y familia si fuese rentable en cualquier lado.


Aunque yo lo de dedicarse a una cosa sola no lo veo. En mi experiencia los asuntos van por rachas: te pueden entrar tres divorcios de golpe que pasarte un año sin tocar familia, o hacer siglos que no pones una responsabilidad patrimonial, por ejemplo.

Luego aparte hay épocas:

en año nuevo hay mucho divorcio. 
En septiembre muchas modificaciones de medias (la vuelta al cole genera disputas) 
en julio despidos y reclamaciones laborales (es mes hábil para el despido/vacaciones y cuesta encontrar abogados, las empresas aprovechan).


----------



## BogadeAriete (28 Jul 2022)

OTROSI te digo en estricto sentido de defensa, que se te ve buen profesional


----------



## europeo (28 Jul 2022)

También, también. Por la vía del artículo 27-28.

Le voy a meter un pleito a Allianz que no está muy claro, pero es que reclamamos 300.000 boniatos... si sale mal al chico lo parten con las costas. Justicia gratuita, perito gratis y ancha es castilla que si sale mal no me juego nada.

Justicia gratuita con libre designación de profesionales MANDA


----------



## Josvermar3 (28 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia sobre en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



Gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo, interés y ayuda.


----------



## JmDt (28 Jul 2022)

Yo empecé con 40 tras 20 años como militar.

Mi especialidad es un nicho como el derecho militar y a partir de esos asuntos los fidelizo para otras cosas.

Que asuntos llevo penal militar, disciplinario y contenciosos contra defensa lo bueno del derecho militar es que como potenciales clientes tienes todas las fuerzas armadas y guardia civil. 

También he trabajado mucho con policías etc.

He llegado a un momento en que necesitaría diversificar y quizás asociarme con alguien para encaminar todos los asuntos que me llegan a través de los militares y guardias civiles a los cuales conoces por un tema disciplinario o una reclamación contra defensa por un asunto profesional pero antes o después les da por divorciarse, hacer testamento, montar un negocio.....

Por ejemplo defendí por incompatibilidades a un sargento que monto un bar de copas y después me quedé como abogado de su negocio movidas con los vecinos, ayuntamientos, ruidos.....

Yo estuve un tres años de pasante con un civilista de mi ciudad aprendiendo y dos más solicitando la compatibilidad y llevando asuntos de todo tipo menos militares.

Cuando vi que podía permitirme dejar el ejército sin perder más del 50% de mis ingresos me lancé a por los temas militares y allí me fue bien.

La clave, bajo mi punto de vista es conseguir clientes y fidelizarlos manteniendo los costes de funcionamiento al mínimo (puedes hasta cobrar una consulta y sacar facturas en una cafetería mediante TPV portátiles).

Otra cosa es como ejerzas y la forma de hacerlo te la darán tus clientes y tus preferencias yo empecé no cobrando consultas y ahora las cobro siempre salvo a los clientes con los que ya he trabajado y siempre firmo hojas de encargo. Mis honorarios no son excesivos pero me reservo las eventuales costas en caso de ganar.

En la hoja de encargo detallo todas las fases del procedimiento y todos lo posibles recursos y mis honorarios si alcanzó un acuerdo. Intento llegar a acuerdos y no provocar pleitos puesto que para mí lo más importante es fidelizar a los clientes que pagan.

Las consultas las descuento siempre de la hoja de encargo si la firman.

Sobre los ingresos me ajusto a un ingreso mínimo mensual estimado con un Excel teniendo en cuenta los ingresos promedios de los 3 años anteriores (ingresos efectivos no lo facturado pendiente de cobro) descartando de esa media los ingresos de casos más gordos con eso vivo y tengo que cubrir mis costes de operación del exceso mantengo en liquidez una cantidad de 6 meses de ese ingreso estimado. El resto por poco que sea lo invierto.

En resumen busca clientes, se serio, currate los casos, fideliza a los clientes y mantén costes operativos bajos. Y si empiezas a ganar dinero,que lo harás,que no se pire lanpinza y te vengas demasiado arriba.

Cuando no tenía clientes es decir cuando tenía una compatibilidad que me limitaba a no pleitear contra defensa y me impedía la compatibilidad acceder al turno de oficio (en particular a sus guardias) no tenía despacho y estaba haciendo básicamente sustituciones y algún asunto derivado por qué no interesaba a mi mentor o a algún conocido suyo y poco a poco me vi en condiciones de irme del ejército y ponerme en exclusiva a ejercer.

Se podrá decir que es muy fácil para un funci porque tengo mi placita esperando pero cuando me fui de excedencia mis ingresos eran la mitad de lo que ganaba en el ejército mi mujer no trabajaba y tenía dos hijos. Me fue bien pero lo pasé mal por el camino.

En tu caso la edad no es limitante para nada yo como he dicho di el salto con 40. Si no tienes ahorros puedes trabajar de otra cosa mientras te inicias con la abogacía. Un buen amigo mío se inició como abogado a pelo y compatibilizandolo con ser Rider y poco después se dedicó en exclusiva a la abogacía.


----------



## JMK (28 Jul 2022)

Con 47 me matriculé en la UNED, terminé el Grado con 51 y con 52 tengo ya la parte teórica del Máster de Acceso terminada, ahora me tocan las prácticas y el TFM. 

Si con 30 te ves mayor... imagina lo mío.


----------



## JmDt (28 Jul 2022)

JMK dijo:


> Con 47 me matriculé en la UNED, terminé el Grado con 51 y con 52 tengo ya la parte teórica del Máster de Acceso terminada, ahora me tocan las prácticas y el TFM.
> 
> Si con 30 te ves mayor... imagina lo mío.



Yo también estudie en la UNED y me pareció muy buena para derecho


----------



## Josvermar3 (28 Jul 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Yo empecé con 40 tras 20 años como militar.
> 
> Mi especialidad es un nicho como el derecho militar y a partir de esos asuntos los fidelizo para otras cosas.
> 
> ...



Tengo ahorros y una buena fuente de ingresos pasivos…


----------



## Josvermar3 (28 Jul 2022)

JMK dijo:


> Con 47 me matriculé en la UNED, terminé el Grado con 51 y con 52 tengo ya la parte teórica del Máster de Acceso terminada, ahora me tocan las prácticas y el TFM.
> 
> Si con 30 te ves mayor... imagina lo mío.



Tengo 32…


----------



## JmDt (28 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Tengo ahorros y una buena fuente de ingresos pasivos…



En ese caso, yo me lanzaría


----------



## JMK (28 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Tengo 32…



Hostia, 32.

Retiro lo dicho. Definitivamente demasiado mayor. 

Eres un crío todavía, hombre!!! Tienes un montón de años por delante para formarte, trabajar y empezar con el tiempo algo propio. 

Si te sirve como acicate... una compañera del Máster está trabajando en un despacho cuya titular comenzó más o menos con tu edad, tras terminar se tiró varios años trabajando en un despacho con un porcentaje bastante alto de asuntos de Penal, y luego con más de 40 se puso por su cuenta. Y a la señora le va estupendamente. 

Si eres bueno en lo que elijas y te dedicas a ello con entusiasmo hay muchos números para que te salga bien. Siempre hay imponderables que se escapan a nuestro control, evidentemente, pero hay que intentarlo.

Un saludo, y suerte con el Máster.


----------



## Mandingo100 (28 Jul 2022)

Lo dices como si tener 30 años fuera estar al borde de la jubilación


----------



## europeo (28 Jul 2022)

Sinceramente, es un negocio que lo puedes tener funcionando gastando pocos euros. Un ordenador viejo con un linux y el libre office es todo lo que necesitas para empezar. Para dejarlo siempre hay tiempo. 




JmDt dijo:


> Yo también estudie en la UNED y me pareció muy buena para derecho



Yo he constatado que los compañeros que han salido de la UNED tienen una muy buena base de conocimientos. De ahí tal vez venga la fama de que es difícil, aunque posiblemente sea porque el grado en muchas universidades es un pinta y colorea.


----------



## JmDt (28 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Sinceramente, es un negocio que lo puedes tener funcionando gastando pocos euros. Un ordenador viejo con un linux y el libre office es todo lo que necesitas para empezar. Para dejarlo siempre hay tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo


----------



## pabloiseguro (28 Jul 2022)

Estáis desviando el hilo con el rollo de los procuradores, he trabajado dentro y fuera y un buen procurador le lleva el civil al secretario (le pone de pe a pa en el escrito al secretario o al funcionario lo que tiene que hacer, y les van recordando las montañas de escritos atrasados y que habría que mover, y no nos olvidemos de que la justicia civil es rogada, ¿esto lo va a hacer el señorito del abogado que en un 99 % de los casos van de prima donnas y de gente importante siendo auténticos don nadies?). Además, los procuradores saben mucho de temas respecto de los que los abogados no tienen ni reputísima idea, sobre todo de ejecución. ¿Las notificaciones las hará el abogado ahora con su trajecito de Armani alquilado?


----------



## Josvermar3 (28 Jul 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Estáis desviando el hilo con el rollo de los procuradores, he trabajado dentro y fuera y un buen procurador le lleva el civil al secretario (le pone de pe a pa en el escrito al secretario o al funcionario lo que tiene que hacer, y les van recordando las montañas de escritos atrasados y que habría que mover, y no nos olvidemos de que la justicia civil es rogada, ¿esto lo va a hacer el señorito del abogado que en un 99 % de los casos van de prima donnas y de gente importante siendo auténticos don nadies?). Además, los procuradores saben mucho de temas respecto de los que los abogados no tienen ni reputísima idea, sobre todo de ejecución. ¿Las notificaciones las hará el abogado ahora con su trajecito de Armani alquilado?



Que sucede en los países donde no existe la figura del procurador?


----------



## europeo (28 Jul 2022)

Nada. Lo hace el abogado.





pabloiseguro dijo:


> Estáis desviando el hilo con el rollo de los procuradores, he trabajado dentro y fuera y un buen procurador le lleva el civil al secretario (le pone de pe a pa en el escrito al secretario o al funcionario lo que tiene que hacer, y les van recordando las montañas de escritos atrasados y que habría que mover, y no nos olvidemos de que la justicia civil es rogada, ¿esto lo va a hacer el señorito del abogado que en un 99 % de los casos van de prima donnas y de gente importante siendo auténticos don nadies?). Además, los procuradores saben mucho de temas respecto de los que los abogados no tienen ni reputísima idea, sobre todo de ejecución. ¿Las notificaciones las hará el abogado ahora con su trajecito de Armani alquilado?



El problema como dije es que esos procuradores se están extinguiendo. Ahora están en su casa y no pisan el juzgado. 

Y cada vez es más habitual que se dediquen a poner pleitos en varios partidos judiciales, con lo cual dejan de estar en primera línea.


----------



## Dj Puesto (29 Jul 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Estáis desviando el hilo con el rollo de los procuradores, he trabajado dentro y fuera y un buen procurador le lleva el civil al secretario (le pone de pe a pa en el escrito al secretario o al funcionario lo que tiene que hacer, y les van recordando las montañas de escritos atrasados y que habría que mover, y no nos olvidemos de que la justicia civil es rogada, ¿esto lo va a hacer el señorito del abogado que en un 99 % de los casos van de prima donnas y de gente importante siendo auténticos don nadies?). Además, los procuradores saben mucho de temas respecto de los que los abogados no tienen ni reputísima idea, sobre todo de ejecución. ¿Las notificaciones las hará el abogado ahora con su trajecito de Armani alquilado?



Antaño había procuradores con "mano" ahora por motivos que ya ha comentado gente en el hilo da igual, la Ley puede decir misa que los plazos se incumplen sistemáticamente "Por falta de medios" y no pasa nada, me encanta la gente que sale de la carrera y dice "pos presentas un escrito de impulso procesal" y ya puedes presentar uno al mes que da igual las causas duran años y años y años.

No conozco ningún procurador que sepa más que un abogado de nada, habrá abogados malísimos que no se saben ni los plazos, vale. La ejecución es un proceso complejo y si un abogado no domina bien el proceso se puede preparar muy gorda me parecería temerario andar dependiendo de un procurador para esas lides. Pero lo único con lo que cuenta ventaja el procurador es con saber de que pie cojea cada funcionario y/o cada juzgado, cosa que se está perdiendo ya que ya apenas pisan por el juzgado , de hecho ya no vale de nada telefonear al juzgado, exigen que todo se presente por escrito y que quede registrado.

Lo de justicia rogada e impulso procesal es tan falacia como hablar de separación de poderes, las cosas van al ritmo que van y punto y la ley de enjuiciamiento civil antigua era infinitamente mejor, lo de ahora es un completo despropósito. Las empresas grandes ya recurren a arbitrajes y se negocia TODO contractualmente, los extranjeros no quieren ni oír hablar de someterse a tribunales españoles en caso de problemas, somos precisamente famosos por ser el país de Europa que menos sentencias ejecuta, que al final es lo importante, hacer cumplir lo sentenciado aunque el nivel actual de la judicatura es vergonzoso.


----------



## pabloiseguro (29 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Que sucede en los países donde no existe la figura del procurador?



En Inglaterra hay dos abogados diferentes. El que trata el tema antes del pleito y el que va a juicio. También hay muchas más facilidades para notificar las cosas mediante empresas privadas (todo pagado, claro). Hay muchas tasas judiciales no insignificantes como aquí y todo tiene su precio. Se promueve el que se llegue a acuerdos en todo. Es un sistema muy diferente. Además, el abogado puede presentar un borrador de sentencia y si el juez está de acuerdo la firma y listo. Por otra parte la organización judicial no es la ridícula mierda de España donde un juez de entrada VE absolutamente todo lo del partido sin tener ni putísima idea de nada, allí hay jueces junior y sénior y los jueces se organizan en órganos colegiados, un poco como las audiencias en España pero con muchos más jueces. Es una justicia infinitamente más ágil que la nuestra.


----------



## workforfood (29 Jul 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Estáis desviando el hilo con el rollo de los procuradores, he trabajado dentro y fuera y un buen procurador le lleva el civil al secretario (le pone de pe a pa en el escrito al secretario o al funcionario lo que tiene que hacer, y les van recordando las montañas de escritos atrasados y que habría que mover, y no nos olvidemos de que la justicia civil es rogada, ¿esto lo va a hacer el señorito del abogado que en un 99 % de los casos van de prima donnas y de gente importante siendo auténticos don nadies?). Además, los procuradores saben mucho de temas respecto de los que los abogados no tienen ni reputísima idea, sobre todo de ejecución. ¿Las notificaciones las hará el abogado ahora con su trajecito de Armani alquilado?



Despierta hace años que existe lexnet, no se admiten montañas de escritos. No se admite nada en papel. Y estás tan desactualizado que no te enteras que Europa quiere eliminar a los procuradores léete la nueva ley de acceso a la procura y abogacía en España parece que la ha redactado el presidente del colegio de procuradores Español. Con esa ley que infringe el derecho comunitario no permite la simultaneidad sin dar más explicaciones pemite que un abogado colegiado en el colegio de procuradores represente en un pleito que no defiende y un procurador defender en un pleito que no represente. Es una ley tan absurda, dicho por el consejo de estado que nos esperan multas millonarios y eres tan mongol que no te enteras que los abogados en lo social y en lo contencioso al menos en primera instancia siempre han llevado la representación, no ha pasado NADA, CORREOS funciona muy bien cuando no existía LEXNET.


----------



## workforfood (29 Jul 2022)

Mongol las notificaciones son electrónicas, macho todavía te crees que andan por los juzgados con el "casillero". Has visto un procurador en tu puta vida que las sentencias o cualquier escrito las notifique al cliente todo pasa por el abogado. Es que una figura tan prescindible que por eso no permiten de ningún modo la simultaneidad porque si pasaría eso ningún abogado más que los que su mujer o familiar lo sea los utilizaría, son los que dicen que sin su procurador no se enteran de los plazos o que van por el juzgado a impulsar el procedimiento lo deben de impulsar con palancas.


----------



## pabloiseguro (29 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Despierta hace años que existe lexnet, no se admiten montañas de escritos. No se admite nada en papel. Y estás tan desactualizado que no te enteras que Europa quiere eliminar a los procuradores léete la nueva ley de acceso a la procura y abogacía en España parece que la ha redactado el presidente del colegio de procuradores Español. Con esa ley que infringe el derecho comunitario no permite la simultaneidad sin dar más explicaciones pemite que un abogado colegiado en el colegio de procuradores represente en un pleito que no defiende y un procurador defender en un pleito que no represente. Es una ley tan absurda, dicho por el consejo de estado que nos esperan multas millonarios y eres tan mongol que no te enteras que los abogados en lo social y en lo contencioso al menos en primera instancia siempre han llevado la representación, no ha pasado NADA, CORREOS funciona muy bien cuando no existía LEXNET.



Relaja, cerdo. El que se presenten de una forma u otra es irrelevante, subnormal. En una ejecución civil, el abogado no hace los 50 escritos semanales de impulso que hay que meter, esto lo hace el procurador y el abogado da el visto bueno. Tus mierdas sobre el contencioso por las cuatro multas que hayas recurrido son irrelevantes.


----------



## workforfood (29 Jul 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Relaja, cerdo. El que se presenten de una forma u otra es irrelevante, subnormal. En una ejecución civil, el abogado no hace los 50 escritos semanales de impulso que hay que meter, esto lo hace el procurador y el abogado da el visto bueno. Tus mierdas sobre el contencioso por las cuatro multas que hayas recurrido son irrelevantes.




Subnormal la ejecución la hace el abogado ante el juzgado desde cuando un procurador redacta un escrito de algo. La ejecución no es más que un formulario que se presenta ante el juzgado y el juzgado ejecuta la sentencia sea lo que sea. Pero que eres tan mongolo que llamas ejecutar una sentencia hacer un "impulso". Como va a ejecutar algo un procurador si no ha redactado demanda alguna, ni sabe de su contenido. Las ejecuciones tardan como tarda todo por la caótica organización judicial, los procuradores no pintan nada. Vamos que eres un subnormal que ha "trabajado" de oficial de procurador teniendo el bachillerato y hacía escritos de "impulso".


----------



## pabloiseguro (29 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Subnormal la ejecución la hace el abogado ante el juzgado desde cuando un procurador redacta un escrito de algo. La ejecución no es más que un formulario que se presenta ante el juzgado y el juzgado ejecuta la sentencia sea lo que sea. Pero que eres tan mongolo que llamas ejecutar una sentencia hacer un "impulso". Como va a ejecutar algo un procurador si no ha redactado demanda alguna, ni sabe de su contenido. Las ejecutciones tardan como tarda todo la caótica organización judicial, los procuradores no pintan nada.



Un auténtico cuñado judicial.


----------



## workforfood (29 Jul 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Un auténtico cuñado judicial.



Qué escrito de ejecución hace un procurador dímelo.


----------



## workforfood (29 Jul 2022)

Buscaros las mil alternativas que hay en derecho para trabajar y leed la nueva ley un procurador puede ejercer de abogado en un procedimiento que no lleve la representación así hacéis algo más que calcular el arancel. No tengáis miedo a trabajar de abogados que la ley os lo permite. Mucho abogado va a llevar la representación de pleitos de sus compañeros.


----------



## europeo (29 Jul 2022)

Lo peor de la abogacía es pasar una mala racha personal. Tener tus propios problemas y tener que gestionar los de otros.

Nosotros también nos divorciamos, perdemos seres queridos, tenemos problemas de salud... y a nadie le importa una mierda.


----------



## europeo (29 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Qué escrito de ejecución hace un procurador dímelo.



Los rebota-correos, ninguno. 

Un buen procurador como la chica con la que trabajo lo hace todo. Se encarga de la demanda de ejecución, escrito de averiguación patrimonial, solicitud de embargos... además gestiona los mandamientos de pago y las anotaciones preventivas de embargo. De hecho recuerdo que cuando se empezó a instaurar lexnet los procuradores exigían que ellos fueran los que se encargaran de las ejecuciones en exclusiva.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Jul 2022)

Pero tienes alguna especialización?
Has practicado aunque sea redactando escritos de reclamación a la administración? 

Porque agitas un árbol y te caen media docena de licenciados en derecho


----------



## workforfood (29 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Los rebota-correos, ninguno.
> 
> Un buen procurador como la chica con la que trabajo lo hace todo. Se encarga de la demanda de ejecución, escrito de averiguación patrimonial, solicitud de embargos... además gestiona los mandamientos de pago y las anotaciones preventivas de embargo. De hecho recuerdo que cuando se empezó a instaurar lexnet los procuradores exigían que ellos fueran los que se encargaran de las ejecuciones en exclusiva.




Macho eso lo tiene que hacer el juzgado. Un procurador si no conoce la demanda porque no ha redactado nada, ni conoce al cliente, ni nada del pleito como coño se va a meter en detalles que desconoce por completo. Y un abogado que redacta la demanda no sabe hacer escritos de averiguación patrimonial o escritos prentivos de embargo estás de coña o qué. Si lo piden los procuradores es porque no tienen ninguna función como si eso lo van a soltar los abogados, para tener a una rémora tocando los cojones al final del pleito. La ejecución es una fase más de un procedimiento judicial realizado por entero por el abogado no es una pieza "separada" del proceso. Que tengas a una persona que quiere meterse en eso porque no tiene nada que hacer es su problema, para tener a una mosca cojonera en esa fase, rellenando cuatro chorradas para meterte un arancel de cojones.

Es que he hecho un escrito de averiguación patrimonial compadre son 100 € es que he ido al juzgado y he puesto impulsos son 200 €. Es que he ido al registro civil son 150 €. Es que la fase de ejecución es muy trabajosa son 1000 €. Macho si metes una mosca cojonera en la fase de ejecución te va salir más caro que la demanda entera. Si ya mismo solo con la representación es decir no hacer nada, en muchos pleitos el procurador cobra más que el abogado.


----------



## workforfood (29 Jul 2022)

Enteraros mongolos con la nueva ley si un procurador está colegiado como abogado puede llevar un proceso entero y el abogado la representación igual. Pero de eso ni palabra. Sois letrados y no sabéis ni como está la cosa.


----------



## angrymorty (29 Jul 2022)

@Josvermar3

Se me había olvidado contarte una batallita. Mi esposa trabajaba en una famosa tienda de venta de ropa a buen precio. No tenía ningún tipo de formación, más allá de la básica, porque es de una región del Cono Sur y sus padres nunca le prestaron demasiada atención a la formación.

Cuando empezamos a salir no habíamos cumplido ni los 20 años y en ese momento la vida era como unas vacaciones perpetuas. A los 22 o así tuvimos una charla (en realidad seguro que fueron varias) acerca de nuestro futuro y los trabajos a los que podíamos aspirar y tal. La conclusión de ella era: para qué estudiar bachillerato y luego una carrera y empezar a trabajar de lo suyo con 30-32! En su caso fue fácil convencerla, le dije: pasarías 35 años de tu vida currando en lo que te gusta. 

Y tu caso es igual, 35 AÑOS. Más de lo que llevas vivo y más todavía de lo que has vivido siendo consciente de ti mismo.

De todas formas, tienes que plantearte para qué te va a servir ejercer: ¿para sostenerte o para hacer negocio? Es la pregunta más importante. Parece que porque no precisarías de pillar morralla, podrías buscar buenos clientes y ser muy selectivo. Y si te portas bien, clientes con pasta traen a más clientes con pasta y tus honorarios pueden ser de burbuja (conozco el caso de una ejerciente de otra profesión que siendo una patosa pega unas folladas prémium a sus clientes solo por las relaciones que mantiene con estos; en mi oficio, mi patrón, por ejemplo, hace la de jugar al golf y se codea con gente que es la que le paga sus onerosas facturas). Técnicas viejas que dan resultados. Técnicas clásicas, si lo prefieres.

Por cierto, mi esposa terminó la carrera y al poco la hicieron fija en donde hizo las prácticas. 4 años lleva ya.


----------



## angrymorty (29 Jul 2022)

Y por cierto, a ojos de puretas de 50 para arriba eres un puto niño con ilusiones y muchas veces te convierten en el depositario de sus proyecciones memorísticas. 

"Me recuerdas a mí cuando empecé", "qué ilusión la primera casa"... etc.


----------



## europeo (29 Jul 2022)

Por no hablar de lo bien que nos tratan los Juzgados... 

Veáse el compañero que estando hospitalizado y en coma se negaron a suspenderle un plazo. Ya hay que ser hijo de puta para agarrarse a que la ley solo prevé la suspensión de vistas pero no de plazos...


----------



## europeo (29 Jul 2022)

Bueno señores, último día hábil del año y creo que me ha llamado por teléfono el 70% de mi agenda para preguntar por lo suyo y saber si podemos reunirnos en agosto, sin que comprendan que soy un ser humano que se va de vacaciones. Esto también hay que avisarlo.


----------



## europeo (29 Jul 2022)

Los clientes a veces son gilipollas profundos, y se la sopla que tú estés en tu tiempo libre o de vacaciones. 


El día de año nuevo del 2020, estaba en casa de mi hermano, con mi cuñada, mi sobrino, mis padres... Pues me empieza a sonar el teléfono insistentemente, una llamada perdida detrás de otra. Como no lo cojo sonido de notificación de whatsapp:

_"Hola, soy José Antonio el del divorcio, verás es que anoche vine a cenar con mi tía y estoy por Cuenca. Me he acercado al despacho pero no me abre nadie. Quería recoger las escrituras del piso antes de irme para el pueblo. Estoy aquí en la puerta ¿Vas a venir?"._ 


En un primer impulso iba a escribirle si era gilipollas y no se daba cuenta de que era el día de año nuevo. Al final creo que le puse que estaba en la otra punta de la ciudad con mi familia, que hoy no trabajaba. 

Pues el tío vuelve a la carga:_ Pues es que pensaba que vivías ahí ¿Te importaría acercarte un ratillo y me las das? Es que también te quería comentar cuatro cosas de mi ex, que no nos ponemos de acuerdo con el pago de unos gastos. _

A ese mensaje, simplemente le digo que vamos a comer. Que ha venido la familia del pueblo y que no me marcho. 


Y todavía me entra otro: _"Bueno. yo me voy después de comer, cuando termines llámame y nos tomamos un café, te comento y me das las escrituras". _


Ahí ya pasé de él...


Pues todo el puto mundo igual. Alguno que otro se ha pasado por mi casa en agosto porque sabe donde vivo, y todos los putos mensajes empiezan con el "sé que estás de vacaciones pero... [CONVERSACIÓN DE HORA Y MEDIA] ala, muchas gracias y a pasar buen verano.


----------



## Sanctis (29 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Yo empecé con 30 tras un par de años en secano (trabajo de oficina sin ir a sala). Llevo unos seis años y me va genial.
> 
> Aunque este oficio es muy cabrón...



Has metido a alguien en el trullo?


----------



## Josvermar3 (29 Jul 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero tienes alguna especialización?
> Has practicado aunque sea redactando escritos de reclamación a la administración?
> 
> Porque agitas un árbol y te caen media docena de licenciados en derecho



Hice las prácticas del grado
Un mes y medio en un modesto despacho unipersonal


----------



## workforfood (29 Jul 2022)

Esto es lo que hay en pueblos que no hay juzgados no hay mucho más abogados que dentistas es decir si hay 10 dentistas te puede haber 15 abogados ejerciendo, no hay más por raro que suene. Puede haber 300 licenciados en derecho en ese pueblo pero no ejerce casi nadie.
Segundo punto si en España existe un esperpento llamado procurador y se incumple toda la normativa Europea de no reserva de actividad un abogado te representa en España en unos pleitos y en otros no porque no le da la gana al lobby procurador. Es decir esos 20.000 procuradores que viven del cuento de NINGUNA MANERA se quieren meter a abogados, la ley actual les permite hacerlo solo con estar colegiado en el colegio de abogados.

Lo que quieren es lo de siempre cobrar por hacer NADA, imaginaros un acto de ejecución que hay que registrar o consultar en el registro civil por un procurador que se puede hacer de forma digital a coste de 7 €. Pues un procurador te lo multiplicaría mínimo x10 por eso dicen lo de las ejecuciones actos mecánicos a coste de oro. Todavía no han caído que Bruselas está detrás ellos y solo hay que leer una ley reformada de acceso a la abogacía y procura que es un auténtico despropósito y recurrida a Bruselas, TODO por no permitir la simultaneidad del ejercicio de representación en todas las jurisdicciones. Es que es tan ridículo que hace años un procurador puede llevar la representación en toda España, pues casi todos no salen de su partido judicial para no pisarse la manguera. Por favor cualquier trámite por chorra que sea un procurador cobra un arancel medieval y se piensan estos cretinos que les van a dar la ejecución cuando solo se piensa en su desaparición total.

Demanda de cuantía de 3000 € verías ejecuciones de 500 o 1000 € con la hoja de encargo del procurador un auténtico despropósito.


----------



## europeo (29 Jul 2022)

Por casualidad... ¿Te violó de pequeño un procurador?



La abogacía te enseña que hay un montón de gente zumbada. Con y sin diagnosticar.


----------



## workforfood (29 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Por casualidad... ¿Te violó de pequeño un procurador?



Escribo para los que viven en Babia, Bruselas no quiere reserva de actividad y un Procurador su amigo es su bolsillo, en Francia eliminados en el año 2000 fuera. No tienen ninguna razón de existir si un abogado no sabe de plazos o le tienen que ejecutar la sentencia que se lo pague de su bolsillo, no el de su cliente o la parte contraria.


----------



## pabloiseguro (29 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Los rebota-correos, ninguno.
> 
> Un buen procurador como la chica con la que trabajo lo hace todo. Se encarga de la demanda de ejecución, escrito de averiguación patrimonial, solicitud de embargos... además gestiona los mandamientos de pago y las anotaciones preventivas de embargo. De hecho recuerdo que cuando se empezó a instaurar lexnet los procuradores exigían que ellos fueran los que se encargaran de las ejecuciones en exclusiva.



Exacto. Se nota que hablas con conocimiento de causa. Un buen procurador es un asistente muy valioso para el abogado. Que conste que nunca he sido procurador. De hecho, en cierta ocasión presentaron un escrito de queja contra mí todos los procuradores del partido judicial y vino después mi jefa a tirarme de las orejas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jul 2022)

Arbusta, no engañas a nadie.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (29 Jul 2022)

Compañeros, a alegrarse que cerramos y viene agosto (por cierto, el mes de julio más perro que conozco en lo que llevo de ejercicio).


----------



## Barruno (29 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Justicia gratuita con libre designación de profesionales MANDA



Eso existe?


----------



## europeo (29 Jul 2022)

Artículo 28 de la ley. Yep. 

Puedes llevar por privado a tu cliente y que se le reconozca la condición de beneficiario de justicia gratuita. 

No lo conocen muchos abogados. Lo usamos cuando el pleito no está claro y las eventuales costas pudieran ser cuantiosas. 

El art. 27 se refiere a la posibilidad de que un profesional sea privado y otro de oficio. El privado debe renunciar por escrito a cobrar honorarios, pero si ambos son privados no estás obligado a renunciar.

Esto no lo enseñan en la carrera. Lo aprendes en las trincheras


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (29 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Artículo 28 de la ley. Yep.
> 
> Puedes llevar por privado a tu cliente y que se le reconozca la condición de beneficiario de justicia gratuita.
> 
> ...



Pero eso, o lo acompañas con un poder de cobranzas bien guapo o caca de la vaca.


----------



## Josvermar3 (29 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Artículo 28 de la ley. Yep.
> 
> Puedes llevar por privado a tu cliente y que se le reconozca la condición de beneficiario de justicia gratuita.
> 
> ...



Pregunta medio chorra, medio realista…
¿Es recomendable el uso del traje de chaqueta o de al menos una americana para aparentar seriedad y pulcritud frente al cliente o es algo que queda reservado para las grandes firmas capitalinas?


----------



## Josvermar3 (29 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



Gracias por las respuestas de nuevo. Ya llevamos doce páginas y hasta se ha acabado por hablar de la figura del procurador entre otros muchos temas.


----------



## Josvermar3 (29 Jul 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> @Josvermar3
> 
> Se me había olvidado contarte una batallita. Mi esposa trabajaba en una famosa tienda de venta de ropa a buen precio. No tenía ningún tipo de formación, más allá de la básica, porque es de una región del Cono Sur y sus padres nunca le prestaron demasiada atención a la formación.
> 
> ...



Interesante razonamiento. Es una obviedad que me quedan más de 30 años como profesional…
Por supuesto no falta gente que en mi entrno me han desanimado a más no poder sobre meterme en el oficio a estas alturas.
Mucho cuñado, enterado y demasiado graduado en la universidad de la vida.


----------



## Josvermar3 (30 Jul 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> En Inglaterra hay dos abogados diferentes. El que trata el tema antes del pleito y el que va a juicio. También hay muchas más facilidades para notificar las cosas mediante empresas privadas (todo pagado, claro). Hay muchas tasas judiciales no insignificantes como aquí y todo tiene su precio. Se promueve el que se llegue a acuerdos en todo. Es un sistema muy diferente. Además, el abogado puede presentar un borrador de sentencia y si el juez está de acuerdo la firma y listo. Por otra parte la organización judicial no es la ridícula mierda de España donde un juez de entrada VE absolutamente todo lo del partido sin tener ni putísima idea de nada, allí hay jueces junior y sénior y los jueces se organizan en órganos colegiados, un poco como las audiencias en España pero con muchos más jueces. Es una justicia infinitamente más ágil que la nuestra.



El célebre sistema del common law basado en la jurisprudencia y no en la ley


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Jul 2022)

yo voy a ser forense con 47 asi que claro que si.


----------



## mike17 (30 Jul 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136624


----------



## mike17 (30 Jul 2022)

Mi opinión es la siguiente; yo terminé Derecho hace unos años y ahora estoy haciendo el Master de acceso a la abogacia; más que nada porque es habilitante y sin el no puedes ejercer. No obstante lo que he observado es que los nuevos graduados salen con un nivel bajisimo de conocimiento del Derecho. En procesal civil, en particular es escandaloso. Desconocimiento de las diferencias básicas entre los procesos ordinarios, especiales y sumarios. Así por ejemplo una compañera reconvenia cuando esto no se podía hacer; confundiendo la contestación a la demanda con la reconvención; e interpretando que siempre que se contestaba a la demanda era reconvención también. Y además reconvenia pretensiones de procedimientos sumarios a ordinarios.
Utilizaba el proceso ordinario para una demanda de divorcio cuando es un proceso especial. Gente que había terminado Derecho hace un año, en facultades presenciales que se supone que recibian clases presenciales.
Yo terminé Derecho en la Uned; jamás he ido a una clase a una facultad.
Y ya si nos vamos al sistema de recursos era el cacao maravillao. Por ejemplo utilizar el recurso de reposicion en el proceso penal cuando lo procedente es el de reforma y el primero es utilizado en el administrativo. 
Ese era el nivel y se quejaban cuando sacaban menos de un seis en el examen.


----------



## Josvermar3 (30 Jul 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Mi opinión es la siguiente; yo terminé Derecho hace unos años y ahora estoy haciendo el Master de acceso a la abogacia; más que nada porque es habilitante y sin el no puedes ejercer. No obstante lo que he observado es que los nuevos graduados salen con un nivel bajisimo de conocimiento del Derecho. En procesal civil, en particular es escandaloso. Desconocimiento de las diferencias básicas entre los procesos ordinarios, especiales y sumarios. Así por ejemplo una compañera reconvenia cuando esto no se podía hacer; confundiendo la contestación a la demanda con la reconvención; e interpretando que siempre que se contestaba a la demanda era reconvención también. Y además reconvenia pretensiones de procedimientos sumarios a ordinarios.
> Utilizaba el proceso ordinario para una demanda de divorcio cuando es un proceso especial. Gente que había terminado Derecho hace un año, en facultades presenciales que se supone que recibian clases presenciales.
> Yo terminé Derecho en la Uned; jamás he ido a una clase a una facultad.
> Y ya si nos vamos al sistema de recursos era el cacao maravillao. Por ejemplo utilizar el recurso de reposicion en el proceso penal cuando lo procedente es el de reforma y el primero es utilizado en el administrativo.
> Ese era el nivel y se quejaban cuando sacaban menos de un seis en el examen.



Buena aportación.
Ya pensaba que eras un troll.
Quizá la culpa de ese bajo nivel sea Bolonia.
La verdad es que yo procesal civil lo aprobé sin pena ni gloria.


----------



## elpesetilla (30 Jul 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Los rebota-correos, ninguno.
> 
> Un buen procurador como la chica con la que trabajo lo hace todo. Se encarga de la demanda de ejecución, escrito de averiguación patrimonial, solicitud de embargos... además gestiona los mandamientos de pago y las anotaciones preventivas de embargo. De hecho recuerdo que cuando se empezó a instaurar lexnet los procuradores exigían que ellos fueran los que se encargaran de las ejecuciones en exclusiva.




Oye que no le has contestado jajaja

_Macho eso lo tiene que hacer el juzgado. Un procurador si no conoce la demanda porque no ha redactado nada, ni conoce al cliente, ni nada del pleito como coño se va a meter en detalles que desconoce por completo. Y un abogado que redacta la demanda no sabe hacer escritos de averiguación patrimonial o escritos prentivos de embargo estás de coña o qué. Si lo piden los procuradores es porque no tienen ninguna función como si eso lo van a soltar los abogados, para tener a una rémora tocando los cojones al final del pleito. La ejecución es una fase más de un procedimiento judicial realizado por entero por el abogado no es una pieza "separada" del proceso. Que tengas a una persona que quiere meterse en eso porque no tiene nada que hacer es su problema, para tener a una mosca cojonera en esa fase, rellenando cuatro chorradas para meterte un arancel de cojones.

Es que he hecho un escrito de averiguación patrimonial compadre son 100 € es que he ido al juzgado y he puesto impulsos son 200 €. Es que he ido al registro civil son 150 €. Es que la fase de ejecución es muy trabajosa son 1000 €. Macho si metes una mosca cojonera en la fase de ejecución te va salir más caro que la demanda entera. Si ya mismo solo con la representación es decir no hacer nada, en muchos pleitos el procurador cobra más que el abogado._


Me pareces un pedantillo de tres pares de cojones, vamos.un pelele

Menudo personaje estas hecho _leyendo tus contestaciones de enterado jja_


----------



## workforfood (30 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Interesante razonamiento. Es una obviedad que me quedan más de 30 años como profesional…
> Por supuesto no falta gente que en mi entrno me han desanimado a más no poder sobre meterme en el oficio a estas alturas.
> Mucho cuñado, enterado y demasiado graduado en la universidad de la vida.



NO le des vueltas a la cabeza, no ves autónomos que se meten a vender vinos, zapatos, fruterías, pastelería, peluquerías derecho es igual pero con un rendimiento y trabajo mucho menor y con un retorno muchísimo mayor. Un licenciado en derecho que no haya sacado una oposición que son las 999 alternativas restantes en el mercado de trabajo tiene el mismo valor que el certificado de escolaridad y te diría menos, casi todos los empleadores al ver que tienes una licenciatura en derecho no te van contratar por si les pones problemas entorno al trabajo, la mayoría que ocupan otros trabajos, lo de que tienen la licenciatura en derecho lo ocultan.
Los que ejercen son o porque tienen contactos directos, o porque se han encontrado con lo mismo que tú no tienen ninguna alternativa real, no es porque de un día para otro les ha dado por ejercer es que su alternativa es la nada. Lo único que tienes que hacer es lo mismo que cualquier autónomo darte de alta de autónomos, piensa que si das un servicio barato y eficaz vas a hacer clientela rápida, no vayas de gilipollas de intentar chulear a tu clientela porque esa gente hablará de ti bien a conocidos y familiares y poco a poco tendrás más clientes o vayas tirando de las tarifas del colegio que están fuera de la realidad, las tarifas son totalmente libres y como han dicho si ves que tu cliente puede optar a justicia gratuita y designarte a ti como abogado y te paga la administración, ese cliente hará lo mismo hablará bien de ti. Si te sale mal pues habrás hecho lo mismo que millones de autónomos gastando muy poco un autónomo por simple que sea tiene que comprar existencias, pagar un local, suministros etc.


----------



## Tonimn (30 Jul 2022)

Mi esposa grado y master derecho tributario y matrículas, excelentes, idiomas.... Y jamás ha tenido un empleo relacionado con derecho.
El Grado con unos 29, el master con 30 y pico.


----------



## JmDt (30 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Mi esposa grado y master derecho tributario y matrículas, excelentes, idiomas.... Y jamás ha tenido un empleo relacionado con derecho.
> El Grado con unos 29, el master con 30 y pico.



Es que la realidad tu esposa se ha currado un perfil para despachos grandes y en estos o entras joven y con buen currículum o llegas con tu cartera de clientes o llegas con una excedencia de ciertos cuerpos de la administración.

La realidad es que quizás pueda meterse en un gran despacho pero yo creo que compensa intentarlo solo. 

A un gran despacho hay que entrar con 24 años y salirse en cuanto te estanques es decir o te promocionan o te pagan un máster top mientras estás en los primeros años o te lo montas solo.


----------



## workforfood (30 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> yo voy a ser forense con 47 asi que claro que si.



Psiquiatra forense como especialidad no?


----------



## Tonimn (30 Jul 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Es que la realidad tu esposa se ha currado un perfil para despachos grandes y en estos o entras joven y con buen currículum o llegas con tu cartera de clientes o llegas con una excedencia de ciertos cuerpos de la administración.
> 
> La realidad es que quizás pueda meterse en un gran despacho pero yo creo que compensa intentarlo solo.
> 
> A un gran despacho hay que entrar con 24 años y salirse en cuanto te estanques es decir o te promocionan o te pagan un máster top mientras estás en los primeros años o te lo montas solo.



La brutal realidad en mi esposa es que llevaba toda la vida sobresaliendo en estudios, no bajaba de 9/10 nunca... Y luego enchufe cero, pues nada, seguir estudiando más masters y sin monetizar nunca nada, acabando con 0€/mes y con discapacidad reconocida y depresión y ansiedad altísimas.
Entró en un lugar en que trabajaba más que nadie y hasta creó formas de optimizar el trabajo de toda la oficina y los clientes encantadísimos con ella, pero la repudiaron "por tu culpa tenemos que trabajar más las demás". La encargada se pasaba de ji ji ji ja ja ja y cafecitos y socializar con las demás.... Y claro, alguien que va al trabajo a trabajar es el mal personificado.
En otro empleo peor todavía, se juntaron cuatro compañeras diciendo que ellas o ella. Que no se amoldaba, que no iba con el grupo a la cafetería ni se reunía a debatir (chismosear) como gran mal. ¿?


----------



## JmDt (30 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> La brutal realidad en mi esposa es que llevaba toda la vida sobresaliendo en estudios, no bajaba de 9/10 nunca... Y luego enchufe cero, pues nada, seguir estudiando más masters y sin monetizar nunca nada, acabando con 0€/mes y con discapacidad reconocida y depresión y ansiedad altísimas.
> Entró en un lugar en que trabajaba más que nadie y hasta creó formas de optimizar el trabajo de toda la oficina y los clientes encantadísimos con ella, pero la repudiaron "por tu culpa tenemos que trabajar más las demás". La encargada se pasaba de ji ji ji ja ja ja y cafecitos y socializar con las demás.... Y claro, alguien que va al trabajo a trabajar es el mal personificado.
> En otro empleo peor todavía, se juntaron cuatro compañeras diciendo que ellas o ella. Que no se amoldaba, que no iba con el grupo a la cafetería ni se reunía a debatir (chismosear) como gran mal. ¿?



Seguro que si ella empieza poco a poco por si sola llegue mucho más lejos porque cuando dependes de tu trabajo si trabajas (y tienes un plan financiero y de negocio realista) en el medio plazo verás los resultados.


----------



## mike17 (30 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Buena aportación.
> Ya pensaba que eras un troll.
> Quizá la culpa de ese bajo nivel sea Bolonia.
> La verdad es que yo procesal civil lo aprobé sin pena ni gloria.



El bajo nivel es generalizado; por lo menos con los y las que he coincidido al hacer el Master; y todos/as provenian de universidades presenciales. Tanto en Derecho sustantivo como el adjetivo. Por ejemplo no sabían la diferencia entre hurto y apropiación indebida. A relaciones privadas entre nacionales comunitarios aplicaban las reglas de competencia de la ley de enjuiciamiento Civil en vez de los Reglamentos Comunitarios. Como? Entonces los Reglamentos Comunitarios; 1215 por ejemplo para que están? Y enseguida lo relacionaban con reglamentos administrativos de nuestra legislación. Por supuesto no sabían nada de Instituciones de Derecho Romano ni siquiera quien era Justiniano y la ley de Partidas, pues eso uno que se fue. Yo hace tiempo que termine y se me han olvidado muchas cosas, pues no he ejercido nunca; pero una lectura rápida se me refrescaron muchas cosas. Eso si una presencia impecable pues era gente muy joven; y las chicas en especial algunas muy guapas. Yo algo viejo ya, efecto de levantarme a las 4 de la madrugada para ir a trabajar. Decir que había excepciones y gente con conocimientos; a mi entender; muy amplios sobre el Derecho. Futuros buenos abogados. Yo las asignaturas del Master las tengo aprobadas por encima de 9. A veces me preguntaba si los graduados en medicina saldrían con mayor conocimiento o su nivel sería equivalente al de nuestra facultades de Derecho. Porque entonces vamos apañados. 
Yo estudié Derecho a distancia porque mis padres se acababan de divorciar y no podia permitirme ir a la universidad presencial. Entonces comencé a trabajar en los albañiles; de lunes a sabado y a cuatro euros la hora. 10 horas de lunes a viernes y mediodía los sábados, con mi padre que era el oficial. A las guardias de la mili también me llevaba los manuales de Derecho, no había otra. No obstante pensaba; "que guay si pudiera ir a la facultad presencial con profesores que te lo expliquen todo, sentarse allí escuchar la lección y estudiar por las tardes, tienen que salir de allí magnificos abogados. No me gusta generalizar; pero con una gran parte de los alumnos que he coincidido me daban la sensación de no tener un conocimiento demasiado elevado del Derecho. Esa es mi opinión. La redacción no esta muy correcta pero es que estoy trabajando,


----------



## JmDt (30 Jul 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> El bajo nivel es generalizado; por lo menos con los y las que he coincidido al hacer el Master; y todos/as provenian de universidades presenciales. Tanto en Derecho sustantivo como el adjetivo. Por ejemplo no sabían la diferencia entre hurto y apropiación indebida. A relaciones privadas entre nacionales comunitarios aplicaban las reglas de competencia de la ley de enjuiciamiento Civil en vez de los Reglamentos Comunitarios. Como? Entonces los Reglamentos Comunitarios; 1215 por ejemplo para que están? Y enseguida lo relacionaban con reglamentos administrativos de nuestra legislación. Por supuesto no sabían nada de Instituciones de Derecho Romano ni siquiera quien era Justiniano y la ley de Partidas, pues eso uno que se fue. Yo hace tiempo que termine y se me han olvidado muchas cosas, pues no he ejercido nunca; pero una lectura rápida se me refrescaron muchas cosas. Eso si una presencia impecable pues era gente muy joven; y las chicas en especial algunas muy guapas. Yo algo viejo ya, efecto de levantarme a las 4 de la madrugada para ir a trabajar. Decir que había excepciones y gente con conocimientos; a mi entender; muy amplios sobre el Derecho. Futuros buenos abogados. Yo las asignaturas del Master las tengo aprobadas por encima de 9. A veces me preguntaba si los graduados en medicina saldrían con mayor conocimiento o su nivel sería equivalente al de nuestra facultades de Derecho. Porque entonces vamos apañados.
> Yo estudié Derecho a distancia porque mis padres se acababan de divorciar y no podia permitirme ir a la universidad presencial. Entonces comencé a trabajar en los albañiles; de lunes a sabado y a cuatro euros la hora. 10 horas de lunes a viernes y mediodía los sábados, con mi padre que era el oficial. A las guardias de la mili también me llevaba los manuales de Derecho, no había otra. No obstante pensaba; "que guay si pudiera ir a la facultad presencial con profesores que te lo expliquen todo, sentarse allí escuchar la lección y estudiar por las tardes, tienen que salir de allí magnificos abogados. No me gusta generalizar; pero con una gran parte de los alumnos que he coincidido me daban la sensación de no tener un conocimiento demasiado elevado del Derecho. Esa es mi opinión. La redacción no esta muy correcta pero es que estoy trabajando,



Yo estudié en la UNED y me encantó aprendí mucho. 
No fui consciente hasta que coincidí con otros licenciados.


----------



## Josvermar3 (30 Jul 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Yo estudié en la UNED y me encantó aprendí mucho.
> No fui consciente hasta que coincidí con otros licenciados.



La UNED tiene fama de ser muy dura.


----------



## Tonimn (30 Jul 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Seguro que si ella empieza poco a poco por si sola llegue mucho más lejos porque cuando dependes de tu trabajo si trabajas (y tienes un plan financiero y de negocio realista) en el medio plazo verás los resultados.



Para eso hace falta dinero para invertir, aunque sean unos pocos miles. 
Y motivación. Sí, siempre es mejor intentarlo por uno mismo, aunque no paso de 500€/mes siempre intento animarla a que emprenda en algo que le motive que además con su discapacidad de inicio es más fácil que encuentre financiación al menos para los primeros años que tenga tarifa plana...


----------



## Tonimn (30 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> La UNED tiene fama de ser muy dura.



Por mi experiencia..... Una MIERDA.
Estaba estudiando presencial en la UB y encontré un empleo que me obligaba a estar fuera desde las 9h hasta las 21h de lunes a viernes y sábados hasta las 15h. Y decidí pasarme a la UNED, pues se tiraron 11 meses enteros para decirme que solo me convalidaban 2 asignaturas de las 18 que tenía ya aprobadas de la misma carrera. Y luego para contactar con profesores un horror, había dos que tenían únicamente atención telefónica en dos horas semanales y les llamaba en esas dos horas y jamás estaban. Luego los exámenes tenían que ser presenciales en zona inhóspita fuera de Barcelona en que tenía que coger tres transportes públicos diferentes para llegar además de andar un rato. Igual para quien viva en Madrid es más recomendable.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (30 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Interesante razonamiento. Es una obviedad que me quedan más de 30 años como profesional…
> Por supuesto no falta gente que en mi entrno me han desanimado a más no poder sobre meterme en el oficio a estas alturas.
> Mucho cuñado, enterado y demasiado graduado en la universidad de la vida.



Pues yo te digo que adelante, nunca es tarde si realmente lo quieres. Sé honesto con tus clientes y compañeros y ya verás cómo con tesón te haces un hueco. Te han dado otros foreros buenos consejos para que no se te hagan demasiado cuesta arriba los inicios. Suerte y al toro.


----------



## mike17 (30 Jul 2022)

Yo tengo un 9 y pico de nota media en el grado de Derecho; hay expedientes muuucho mejor que el mío. Pero ni aún así te cojen en un Despacho de abogados, en una firma como no tengas padrino olvidate.


----------



## mike17 (30 Jul 2022)

Menos poner el culo(perdón por la expresión) he trabajado de todo, bares, construcción, recolección de fruta, vendedor. Cuando se lo decías en la entrevista retorcian la cara, como diciendo que infeliz


----------



## mike17 (30 Jul 2022)

Es una carrera que ha pasado de gran relevancia; pensad en los abogados durante el franquismo y los primeros años de la democracia; a ser completamente irrelevante en el mundo laboral.


----------



## mike17 (30 Jul 2022)

Un amigo mío es graduado en Derecho con el Master. Cansado de buscar trabajo y de montar un despacho y cerrarlo por falta de clientela se saxo el carnet de camiones y está de rutas internacionales


----------



## Ignatius (30 Jul 2022)

Pero si esto es como todo, al final te especializas en algo y para eso no te hace falta más de uno o dos años ejerciendo. Luego para ser un máquina muchos más años, pero con un par de años de ejercicio libre resuelves el 90% de la casuística. 

Anda que no conozco yo ingenieros que viven de firmar aperturas de zapaterías "e ya". Pero oye, dame pan y dime tonto.


----------



## Josvermar3 (30 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



¡Ya pasamos de las trece páginas!


----------



## Josvermar3 (31 Jul 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Pero si esto es como todo, al final te especializas en algo y para eso no te hace falta más de uno o dos años ejerciendo. Luego para ser un máquina muchos más años, pero con un par de años de ejercicio libre resuelves el 90% de la casuística.
> 
> Anda que no conozco yo ingenieros que viven de firmar aperturas de zapaterías "e ya". Pero oye, dame pan y dime tonto.



¿Cual es tu área de práctica?


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Jul 2022)

Perdonad por el offtopic, pero es que no da para hilo independiente:

¿No conocéis a muchos abogados que, supuestamente, están de independientes (Freelance, incluso, esa palabra que tanto se lleva ahora) pero que, cuando preguntas o tiras del hilo, no te enteras que exactamente es lo que hacen?

Ellos mismos no se explican claramente. Cuando abandonan un bufete o les echan dicen que "se lo han montado por su cuenta/se han independizado". Son muy crípticos.

La vida me ha enseñado que cuando alguien no te sabe explicar su trabajo, es que picotea de muchos lados y nada termina de cuajar.


----------



## JmDt (31 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Perdonad por el offtopic, pero es que no da para hilo independiente:
> 
> ¿No conocéis a muchos abogados que, supuestamente, están de independientes (Freelance, incluso, esa palabra que tanto se lleva ahora) pero que, cuando preguntas o tiras del hilo, no te enteras que exactamente es lo que hacen?
> 
> ...



Cuando estás por tu cuenta haces lo que los clientes que consigues te llevan a hacer con el tiempo te se irás especializando, es decir cuando te lo montas por tu cuenta tus clientes te especializan.

En un despacho grande te especializan desde el principio puesto que la cartera de clientes ya existe.Te llega dada pero no son tus clientes.

OTRA COSA es el que estando especializado se salga de un despacho grande y arrastre algún cliente anterior en ese caso suelen empezar especializados pero muchas veces no arrastran suficientes clientes y tienen que desespecilizarse y diversificar para subsistir.


----------



## Josvermar3 (31 Jul 2022)

AHTNUKIAV dijo:


> Pues yo te digo que adelante, nunca es tarde si realmente lo quieres. Sé honesto con tus clientes y compañeros y ya verás cómo con tesón te haces un hueco. Te han dado otros foreros buenos consejos para que no se te hagan demasiado cuesta arriba los inicios. Suerte y al toro.



Gracias!


----------



## Ignatius (31 Jul 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> ¿Cual es tu área de práctica?



Ingeniería.


----------



## Josvermar3 (1 Ago 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> La edad no es una pega. Más que estudiar masters y tal lo importante es empezar cuanto antes a crearte una base de clientes y si estás trabajando en otro sector eso puede ser de ayuda.
> 
> Yo Antes de darme de alta intentaría colaborar con un abogado en activo compaginadolo con otra actividad y después poco a poco llevar mis clientes.
> 
> ...



Tengo una pregunta que siempre me hice…
Me imagino que uno de los principales problemas que tienen muchos abogados están relacionados con el cobro de las minutas, esto es, cuando el cliente no decide pagarles por las buenas.

¿Que sucede en este caso?
¿Cual es la forma de cobrar exactamente?
¿Burofax primero y en su caso juicio monitorio o juicio ordinario?


----------



## JmDt (1 Ago 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta que siempre me hice…
> Me imagino que uno de los principales problemas que tienen muchos abogados están relacionados con el cobro de las minutas, esto es, cuando el cliente no decide pagarles por las buenas.
> 
> ¿Que sucede en este caso?
> ...



Cobrar siempre la primera consulta a no ser que sea un cliente frecuente. ES UN PRIMER FILTRO IMPORTANTE si no te valora para pagar la consulta menos lo hará después.

No tengas pudor en hablar de dinero. Que no os llevéis sorpresas ni tú ni tú cliente.


Hoja de encargo con plan de pagos detallado por fases del procedimiento y eventuales recursos.
Si no paga una fase no se ejecuta dicha fase. Otra cosa es que tenga dificultades para pagar y acordéis un aplazamiento o fraccionamiento 

Pero si pone pegas o pierdes la confianza en el el cliente que se busque a otro. EL COSTE QUE ASUMES si no lo haces así es enorme porque no es lo que dejas de cobrar a este sino el tiempo que pierdes en el clientes que podrías emplear otros clientes buenos pagadores 

A familiares y amigos lo mismo y si quieres en la hoja de encargo les haces un descuento pero si no pagan que se busquen a otro.


----------



## europeo (2 Ago 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Es que la realidad tu esposa se ha currado un perfil para despachos grandes y en estos o entras joven y con buen currículum o llegas con tu cartera de clientes o llegas con una excedencia de ciertos cuerpos de la administración.
> 
> La realidad es que quizás pueda meterse en un gran despacho pero yo creo que compensa intentarlo solo.
> 
> A un gran despacho hay que entrar con 24 años y salirse en cuanto te estanques es decir o te promocionan o te pagan un máster top mientras estás en los primeros años o te lo montas solo.




Gran parte del problema es que la universidad está plagada de profesores y catedráticos que no han pisado un Juzgado en su vida, y que se dedican a organizar masters de especialización vendiendo que es el futuro, cuando eso el mercado ni lo pide ni te es útil.


Y como bien dices, hay mucho estudiante interesado en ser experto en derecho penal internacional, cuando va a montar su despacho en Teruel. No puedes orientar la oferta educativa como si todo el mundo fuera a salir a un gran despacho.

Sigo diciendo que lo mejor es tocar todos los palos, y que sean tus clientes los que te digan qué es lo que demandan.




elpesetilla dijo:


> Oye que no le has contestado jajaja
> 
> _Macho eso lo tiene que hacer el juzgado. Un procurador si no conoce la demanda porque no ha redactado nada, ni conoce al cliente, ni nada del pleito como coño se va a meter en detalles que desconoce por completo. Y un abogado que redacta la demanda no sabe hacer escritos de averiguación patrimonial o escritos prentivos de embargo estás de coña o qué. Si lo piden los procuradores es porque no tienen ninguna función como si eso lo van a soltar los abogados, para tener a una rémora tocando los cojones al final del pleito. La ejecución es una fase más de un procedimiento judicial realizado por entero por el abogado no es una pieza "separada" del proceso. Que tengas a una persona que quiere meterse en eso porque no tiene nada que hacer es su problema, para tener a una mosca cojonera en esa fase, rellenando cuatro chorradas para meterte un arancel de cojones._




Y he aquí el tonto de las 10:00

Una ejecución civil nunca se impulsa de oficio, sino a instancia de parte. Un embargo trabado por el Juzgado sin que nadie lo solicite es nulo de pleno derecho.

Hay que ser muy iluso además para pensar que el Juzgado va a impulsar tu ejecución... no me imagino al funcionario yendo al registro a anotar todos los embargos, ni mucho menos liquidándote los impuestos que supone la anotación preventiva de embargo.


----------



## europeo (2 Ago 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta que siempre me hice…
> Me imagino que uno de los principales problemas que tienen muchos abogados están relacionados con el cobro de las minutas, esto es, cuando el cliente no decide pagarles por las buenas.
> 
> ¿Que sucede en este caso?
> ...




Sí, muchos problemas de tesorería vienen por no saber cobrar, especialmente por no pedir nada por adelantado.

Se supone que tenemos un procedimiento privilegiado para cobrar, la jura de cuentas. Y digo que se supone porque como es para que cobremos nosotros algunos Juzgados no las tramitan, y pueden durar años. Tardas menos poniendo un declarativo o un monitorio.

Creo que pocos placeres hay en este mundo que superen a clavarle una jura de cuentas a un ex-cliente gilipollas.


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Ago 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Cobrar siempre la primera consulta a no ser que sea un cliente frecuente. ES UN PRIMER FILTRO IMPORTANTE si no te valora para pagar la consulta menos lo hará después.
> 
> No tengas pudor en hablar de dinero. Que no os llevéis sorpresas ni tú ni tú cliente.
> 
> ...



Lo curioso es que mucho clientes no preguntan por el coste de la primera consulta, a ver si cuela. Y, por experiencia, sé que se aprovechan. Suelen tirar de primera consulta gratis y varias telefónicas.

El cliente te respeta más si le dices: "las consultas, se cobran" que si le das todo mascado.

----

Y también está el tema de precios. Profesionales de muchos sectores están hasta los cojones de los miserias que van preguntando precios de ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO a la empresas. Algunos hasta le dicen al cliente que les ponga el precio ellos, que están hasta los mismísimos de dar presupuestos (obviamente, si el cliente le da un precio por debajo de mercado, el profesional le manda ATPC).

Por correo tampoco se deben enviar hojas de encargo con minutas.


----------



## workforfood (2 Ago 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Y he aquí el tonto de las 10:00
> 
> Una ejecución civil nunca se impulsa de oficio, sino a instancia de parte. Un embargo trabado por el Juzgado sin que nadie lo solicite es nulo de pleno derecho.
> 
> Hay que ser muy iluso además para pensar que el Juzgado va a impulsar tu ejecución... *no me imagino al funcionario yendo al registro* a anotar todos los embargos, ni mucho menos liquidándote los impuestos que supone la anotación preventiva de embargo.




Macho vas de sobradillo, las ejecuciones penales las hace el juzgado y las ejecuciones civiles pues las debe de impulsar el abogado presentando escrito, pero que tu discursillo que te das de sabiondo es que controlas poco y se supone que ejerces hace años que existe en el registro de la propiedad la presentación telemática no se tiene que ir para nada al registro para anotar anotaciones preventivas de embargo y hay algo que se llama autoliquidaciones de impuestos que lo hace la propia administración, ya metiste la pata cuando dije que antes de LEXNET un abogado que en un procedimiento representara lo único que tenía que hacer era presentar la demanda y su copia por CORREOS, pero volviste a la carga con no sé que cojones de la copia del procurador, y te dije que la copia se presenta con la demanda sin ninguna intervención de procurador. Te explico que si estás muy contento con tu procuradora que te rebota las notificaciones de lexnet cobrando por arancel y te va al registro civil para cobrar algo 10 veces más pues vale, pero que no vengas de sobradillo hay abogados que necesitan su procurador porque no saben de plazos de los recursos pues lo que digo que esos abogados si necesitan ese servicio que lo paguen de su bolsillo no del cliente o la parte contraria.


----------



## workforfood (2 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Lo curioso es que mucho clientes no preguntan por el coste de la primera consulta, a ver si cuela. Y, por experiencia, sé que se aprovechan. Suelen tirar de primera consulta gratis y varias telefónicas.
> 
> El cliente te respeta más si le dices: "las consultas, se cobran" que si le das todo mascado.
> 
> ...



Otro mongolo que no se debe de aplicar lo que dice debes ser una persona que cuando compra algo no pregunta el precio o le daría igual comprar cosas sin la etiqueta del precio. Macho en cualquier mercado sobran "profesionales" menos en áreas de tecnología, no ves como todos los días cierran tiendas, fábricas o profesionales se van al paro. Es que lo tuyo es de risa de la prepotencia que tienes.


----------



## Alf_ET (2 Ago 2022)

A mi madre y a mí nos ha llevado el tema de la herencia (disputa con hermanos) un abogado que no tendría ni 40 años y genial. Lo importante es que controle el tema, que no te maree y que no te arruine.


----------



## Rextor88 (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (3 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Otro mongolo que no se debe de aplicar lo que dice debes ser una persona que cuando compra algo no pregunta el precio o le daría igual comprar cosas sin la etiqueta del precio. Macho en cualquier mercado sobran "profesionales" menos en áreas de tecnología, no ves como todos los días cierran tiendas, fábricas o profesionales se van al paro. Es que lo tuyo es de risa de la prepotencia que tienes.



Yo mongolo y tú un miserias.

Quédate con el presupuesto más barato que te den y cuando salga mal reclama ("para lo que te he cobrado, ¿Qué quieres?").

No es que no pregunte el precio, que lo hago, es que no mareo a la gente ni la entretengo dos horas para luego irme con otro profesional y no ser capaz de avisar. Al menos por cada uno que hace esto, hay otro que da la cara. Por cada pesetilla, alguien normal.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (3 Ago 2022)

Hilo que demuestra que la tontuna en España esta muy generalizada...

Gonzalo Boye termino la carrera de derecho en la UNED a los 37 años (en el 2002).

Jesus Ruiz de Arriaga termino la carrera de derecho en la UOC con casi 50 palos (hace unos 15 años).

Ni Boye ni Arriaga parecen estar pasando hambre como abogados. Dudo mucho que se planteasen sus edades cuando empezaron a ejercer. Quizás ahi este el truco...


----------



## Josvermar3 (3 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Hilo que demuestra que la tontuna en España esta muy generalizada...
> 
> Gonzalo Boye termino la carrera de derecho en la UNED a los 37 años (en el 2002).
> 
> ...



El caso de Boye no lo conocía


----------



## workforfood (3 Ago 2022)

Eso es como todo fulanito licenciado en derecho reponedor y no lleva ningún pleito y como él miles que pongas dos ejemplos el segundo un exfraile que lleva pleitos que son un modelo de las cláusulas abusivas en los contratos celebrados con consumidores pues eso te lo hace cualquiera es copiar y pegar la doctrina del tribunal de justicia Europeo y ya está. Esta gente aprovecha una ventana para monterse en el €. Pero lo que ha hecho esta gente es no parar de escalar cuando se le acabe lo de las cláusulas abusivas lo que hace es poner pleitos de prevaricación a los jueces que no aplican tal doctrina y poco más ese modelo de negocio dura lo que dura. Y toda la estructura que se ha montado en el momento que bajen los litigios se desinfla como un globo. Ha pasado con los "papeles de extranjería" con las cláusulas suelo con muchos temas que pasan de poco a una montaña para luego volver a 0. La mayoría de abogados te gestionan cuatro casos pero estos son como los tiburones se lanzan como locos al olor del dinero es lo que le ha pasado a ese exfraile.

Y el otro que has mencionado pues un pieza

*Gonzalo Boye Tuset* (Viña del Mar, Chile, 3 de abril de 1965) es un empresario, abogado y exeditor chileno1 de la revista _Mongolia_. En 1996 fue condenado por la Audiencia Nacional a 14 años de prisión por colaborar con ETA en el secuestro del industrial Emiliano Revilla2 y actualmente se *encuentra acusado de blanqueo de capitales para el narcotraficante Sito Miñanco.*3

Como abogado ha participado en procesos judiciales de gran relevancia mediática como el juicio por los atentados del 11 de marzo de 2004, el caso 4F, el caso de Luis Bárcenas o en el caso de Edward Snowden y las Revelaciones sobre la red de vigilancia mundial. Actualmente reside en España. En el año 2016, el director y productor español Sebastián Arabia, hizo una película documental sobre su vida .4 Hasta agosto de 20175 era secretario del consejo de administración de Diario de Prensa Digital,S.L., la sociedad que publica el periódico digital eldiario.es

Vamos como cualquier licenciado en derecho  un echado para adelante con contactos, contactos que la mayoría no tiene y muchos realizados en prisión en su condena de 14 años, ahora investigado por blanqueo de capitales.

y así puedes poner muchos más como el antiguo exlíder de ciudadanos
Albert Rivera abandona el bufete de abogados que lo fichó y ahora lo acusa de “preocupante” bajo rendimiento
en el momento que esta gente no trae clientela al bufete chorrapelada son echados .









Albert Rivera abandona el bufete de abogados que lo fichó y ahora lo acusa de "preocupante" bajo rendimiento


El exdirigente de Ciudadanos, que deja la empresa junto a José Manuel Villegas, da otra versión y atribuye al despacho varios incumplimientos del contrato, entre ellos no haberle pagado el variable comprometido




www.eldiario.es





Os creéis que Iñaki Urdangarín está contratado por sus fuertes conocimientos de economía y gestión de empresa en un bufete de Vitoria esa gente atrae a gilipollas para esos bufetes y eso es lo que quieren abogados con cartera de clientes.


----------



## workforfood (3 Ago 2022)

Mira los hijos del antiguo presidente de la Comunidad y Alcalde de Madrid Alberto Ruiz Gallardón todos los hijos abogados de grandes patrimonios uno se salió del mundillo de chorrapelada y se ha puesto como cocinero. Como han conseguido eso pues contactos, no hay más.


----------



## Josvermar3 (3 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Mira los hijos del antiguo presidente de la Comunidad y Alcalde de Madrid Alberto Ruiz Gallardón todos los hijos abogados de grandes patrimonios uno se salió del mundillo de chorrapelada y se ha puesto como cocinero. Como han conseguido eso pues contactos, no hay más.



Todo eso lo comentas apara animarme o para desanimarme?


----------



## workforfood (3 Ago 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Todo eso lo comentas apara animarme o para desanimarme?



Vamos a ver no te he dicho que te metas, porque casi todos los que ejercen que no tienen contactos se han levantado de la cama y su opción es la NADA, ni trabajar de albañil ni llevando un camión NADA, como te han puesto ejemplos aquí una persona para ganar 100 € un tío con un sueldo de 1000 € mensuales tiene que trabajar 2 días de 8 horas completas ya te han puesto que poner una papeleta de concialiación cobra 150 € en el SMAC, para evitar juicio, pues la mayoría de empresas ni se presentan pero te llevas 150 € por trabajar 2 horas o menos y es un acto de mero trámite, así es como tiran. Donde te van a pagar 150 € por unas horas en ningún lado. Luego esos 150 € vas sumando un despido, una incapacidad laboral un cambio de condiciones laborales vas sumando y por un pleito que te ha llevado 3 días cobras 600 €. El retorno de derecho no lo tiene ningún sector, lo que pasa que gente como tú sin ninguna experiencia que ni ha puesto demandas en nada, la mayoría se echa para atrás y no ejerce. Pero no creas que los que ejercen tienen mucha más idea que el licenciado derecho pelado, lo que pasa que le han echado cara y poco más o porque su padre les ha ido con el cinturón.


----------



## Josvermar3 (3 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Vamos a ver no te he dicho que te metas, porque casi todos los que ejercen que no tienen contactos se han levantado de la cama y su opción es la NADA, ni trabajar de albañil ni llevando un camión NADA, como te han puesto ejemplos aquí una persona para ganar 100 € un tío con un sueldo de 1000 € mensuales tiene que trabajar 2 días de 8 horas completas ya te han puesto que poner una papeleta de concialiación cobra 150 € en el SMAC, para evitar juicio, pues la mayoría de empresas ni se presentan pero te llevas 150 € por trabajar 2 horas o menos y es un acto de mero trámite, así es como tiran. Donde te van a pagar 150 € por unas horas en ningún lado. Luego esos 150 € vas sumando un despido, una incapacidad laboral un cambio de condiciones laborales vas sumando y por un pleito que te ha llevado 3 días cobras 600 €. El retorno de derecho no lo tiene ningún sector, lo que pasa que gente como tú sin ninguna experiencia que ni ha puesto demandas en nada, la mayoría se echa para atrás y no ejerce. Pero no creas que los que ejercen tienen mucha más idea que el licenciado derecho pelado, lo que pasa que le han echado cara y poco más o porque su padre les ha ido con el cinturón.



¡Bien gracias por la aclaración!


----------



## Chatarrero (3 Ago 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



Puedes montártelo por tu cuenta desde el primer momento, no necesitas trabajar gratis en un despacho para aprender. Esto es lo que te diría si en el máster ese, que os obligan a hacer, te enseñasen a ejercer la abogacía. La realidad es que sales de ahí sin saber hacer una minuta (de las juras de cuentas ni hablamos) al final, como se hizo siempre, tienes que aprender el oficio de alguien que se dedique a ello, si eres fino será suficiente un año.

Desconozco como está el tema en Andalucía, en Madrid (mirando en despachos pequeños) tendrías curro con bastante facilidad (en condiciones de semiesclavitud, eso si). Con el resto de preguntas no puedo ayudarte.


----------



## Josvermar3 (3 Ago 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



Finalmente me he matriculado en la universidad de Huelva para hacer el Máster de acceso a la abogacía.

La verdad es que estoy bastante ilusionado

Por lo que he leído en la descripción del máster que viene en la página web de la facultad, gran parte de las asignaturas las imparten abogados en ejercicio colegiados en el colegio de Huelva.


----------



## Chatarrero (3 Ago 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Finalmente me he matriculado en la universidad de Huelva para hacer el Máster de acceso a la abogacía.
> 
> La verdad es que estoy bastante ilusionado
> 
> Por lo que he leído en la descripción del máster que viene en la página web de la facultad, gran parte de las asignaturas las imparten abogados en ejercicio colegiados en el colegio de Huelva.



Es una profesión que puede ser muy gratificante, yo cambié de camino hace años y, si bien no me arrepiento, guardo muchos recuerdos de aquella época.


----------



## europeo (4 Ago 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> Puedes montártelo por tu cuenta desde el primer momento, no necesitas trabajar gratis en un despacho para aprender. Esto es lo que te diría si en el máster ese, que os obligan a hacer, te enseñasen a ejercer la abogacía. La realidad es que sales de ahí sin saber hacer una minuta (de las juras de cuentas ni hablamos) al final, como se hizo siempre, tienes que aprender el oficio de alguien que se dedique a ello, si eres fino será suficiente un año.
> 
> Desconozco como está el tema en Andalucía, en Madrid (mirando en despachos pequeños) tendrías curro con bastante facilidad (en condiciones de semiesclavitud, eso si). Con el resto de preguntas no puedo ayudarte.



Cuidado también, porque hay mucho jeta que va con el rollo de te acojo en el despacho, pagamos los gastos a medias y aparte me tienes que dar el 30-50% de las minutas que generen los clientes que traigas. Que si no fuera porque estás usando nuestro nombre no te contrataría nadie y bla bla bla bla

Para estar con ciertos elementos es mejor intentarlo solo.


----------



## europeo (4 Ago 2022)

Lo malo del laboral es que "malacostumbra" a los abogados. 

Vas con el trabajador y eres la niña bonita del juez, el que se rasca los cojones todo el juicio porque la carga de la prueba es de la empresa, y das por sentado que tienes razón porque sí y porque lo digo yo. Como además no te juegas costas, ancha es castilla.

Luego por circunstancias de la vida te ves llevando un civil, en el que existe el principio de igualdad de armas, y lo pasas mal. Para el Juzgado ya no eres la niña bonita a la que hay que darle la razón. 

El laboral da dinero porque nos hemos acostumbrado a chanchullear con los acuerdos. Hay despidos que son procedentes de manual y aún así se impugnan, aceptando una rebaja al 50% de la indemnización. Como al final sabes que detrás está el fogasa tu porcentaje lo cobras sí o sí, cosa que no puedes hacer en un civil si el contrario es insolvente.


----------



## europeo (4 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Macho vas de sobradillo, las ejecuciones penales las hace el juzgado y las ejecuciones civiles pues las debe de impulsar el abogado presentando escrito, pero que tu discursillo que te das de sabiondo es que controlas poco y se supone que ejerces hace años que existe en el registro de la propiedad la presentación telemática no se tiene que ir para nada al registro para anotar anotaciones preventivas de embargo y hay algo que se llama autoliquidaciones de impuestos que lo hace la propia administración, ya metiste la pata cuando dije que antes de LEXNET un abogado que en un procedimiento representara lo único que tenía que hacer era presentar la demanda y su copia por CORREOS, pero volviste a la carga con no sé que cojones de la copia del procurador, y te dije que la copia se presenta con la demanda sin ninguna intervención de procurador. Te explico que si estás muy contento con tu procuradora que te rebota las notificaciones de lexnet cobrando por arancel y te va al registro civil para cobrar algo 10 veces más pues vale, pero que no vengas de sobradillo hay abogados que necesitan su procurador porque no saben de plazos de los recursos pues lo que digo que esos abogados si necesitan ese servicio que lo paguen de su bolsillo no del cliente o la parte contraria.




Claro que sí, campeón. 

Los 200€ que nos tocó abonar por inscribir en el registro mercantil un auto de declaración de concurso nos los abonó el Juzgado, y se encargó de todo, qué majos son los funcionarios.


----------



## europeo (4 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo mongolo y tú un miserias.
> 
> Quédate con el presupuesto más barato que te den y cuando salga mal reclama ("para lo que te he cobrado, ¿Qué quieres?).
> 
> No es que no pregunte el precio, que lo hago, es que no mareo a la gente ni la entretengo dos horas para luego irme con otro profesional y no ser capaz de avisar. Al menos por cada uno que hace esto, hay otro que da la cara. Por cada pesetilla, alguien normal.




Desde luego lo de los clientes "pesetillas" debería enseñarse en la universidad. 

Simples tacaños que tienen problemas jurídicos como cualquier hijo de vecino, pero que les jode pagar a un abogado porque "hacemos poco y cobramos mucho" y esto lo arreglo yo en tres patás. 


Se les detecta porque no pagan una consulta ni a tiros, pero aprovechan cualquier ocasión para colar una preguntilla sobre "lo suyo". Da igual que estés tomándote una caña en el bar, ellos te abordarán y pretenderán que les atiendas un segundillo como favor. 

La preguntilla se tornará una consulta de 3 horas en la que te pondrá en antecedentes, y te acribillará a preguntas para que le expliques todo lo que hay que hacer. Aquí pican los novatos y para lucirse le explican al pesetilla con pelos y señales lo que hay que decir en el escrito, donde se presenta, qué plazo tiene, etc. Además de darle las pautas para resolver su problema. 

El pesetilla a lo mejor solicita un presupuesto que no firmará nunca. Es posible que incluso vuelva a la carga en días sucesivos haciendo preguntas, o cuando se cruce contigo por la calle te parará para dar la matraca con "lo suyo". 


Lo que pretende en todo momento, ni más ni menos, es hacerlo él y ahorrarse el abogado. Pero es que además va de listo y de tiburón de los Juzgados sin tener ni puta idea de nada. 


Se les detecta facilmente porque vienen al despacho con una carpeta llena de escritos, redactados y presentados por ellos, de escasa técnica y fundamentación. Suelen llevar años intentando arreglar algo en catastro sin mucha idea. 

También se les reconoce porque suelen decir cosas como: "ya lo han visto ocho abogados y ninguno me ha sabido resolver la pregunta". Lógico, subnormal. Los zorros viejos te vemos venir de lejos, a lo mejor decimos lo que hay que hacer pero no cómo hacerlo. Vas rebotando de despacho en despacho a ver qué puedes sonsacar. 


No son pocos los pesetillas que incluso se atreven a formular recursos, demandas y todo... alguna vez han vuelto por el despacho (o venido de nuevas) con la Diligencia de Ordenación requiriendo subsanar la falta de firma de letrado y procurador por plazo de 10 días, negándome lógicamente a firmar la sarta de chorradas que ha escrito el tacaño por no hacer las cosas bien desde el principio.


----------



## Jebediah (4 Ago 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras *varios años hincando codos*. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



Hincando codos dice, no hay hincado codos ni opositando ni en la uni por lo que se ve majo. Mejor hinca la rodilla que así asciendes seguro.


----------



## Woden (4 Ago 2022)

Dedícate a cualquier otra cosa. No vas a rascar una mierda en años.


----------



## Ulisses (4 Ago 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Cuidado también, porque hay mucho jeta que va con el rollo de te acojo en el despacho, pagamos los gastos a medias y aparte me tienes que dar el 30-50% de las minutas que generen los clientes que traigas. Que si no fuera porque estás usando nuestro nombre no te contrataría nadie y bla bla bla bla
> 
> Para estar con ciertos elementos es mejor intentarlo solo.



Es muy difícil empezar solo. Esa es la realidad. Sobre todo si no tienes experiencia previa o alguien que te eche una mano y te oriente. Yo las pasé muy muy putas.


----------



## Josvermar3 (4 Ago 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Es muy difícil empezar solo. Esa es la realidad. Sobre todo si no tienes experiencia previa o alguien que te eche una mano y te oriente. Yo las pasé muy muy putas.



Si pero lo lograste?


----------



## PutaBidaTete (4 Ago 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde *(tarde dice..a la uni si entras con unos 18 y sales con 27...te has tocado la polla o eres lelo para no sacarte derecho en menos tiempo, encima el grado)* el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años *(me reitero en que eres tarado)* hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2 _*(el B2 te lo sacas en España con nivel de colegio cabronazo y no me digas que no. Has de venir mínimo con un C1...me reitero nuevamente en que estas lelo o te has tocado la polla en el buen vivir y ahora vienen los dramas)*_ . La cosa es que me planteo *(ahora te lo planteas cabrón? me caliento más en cada párrafo contigo) *mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster _*(máster sin tener experiencia ni valía, salida en falso. Los máster no dan cojones ni luces) *_de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...




Quizá soy un poco duro en mis observaciones de arriba, pero te pongo lo que cualquier tío de RRHH pensaría al ver tu "cv" llegar.


----------



## Josvermar3 (4 Ago 2022)

PutaBidaTete dijo:


> Quizá soy un poco duro en mis observaciones de arriba, pero te pongo lo que cualquier tío de RRHH pensaría al ver tu "cv" llegar.



Gracias por nada capullo. Se que mi posición ahora no es la idónea, solo pedía ser constructivo
¿Eres abogado siquiera? ¿Sabes que el máster habilitante es imprescindible para poder ejercer legalmente?


----------



## PutaBidaTete (4 Ago 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Gracias por nada capullo. Se que mi posición ahora no es la idónea, solo pedía ser constructivo



No esperes constructividad si lo que necesitas es realismo nene, quizá en casa no te abren los ojos.


----------



## Josvermar3 (4 Ago 2022)

PutaBidaTete dijo:


> No esperes constructividad si lo que necesitas es realismo nene, quizá en casa no te abren los ojos.



En casa… jeje
¡Ay Dios mío que mala es la ignorancia!


----------



## Josvermar3 (4 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Eso es como todo fulanito licenciado en derecho reponedor y no lleva ningún pleito y como él miles que pongas dos ejemplos el segundo un exfraile que lleva pleitos que son un modelo de las cláusulas abusivas en los contratos celebrados con consumidores pues eso te lo hace cualquiera es copiar y pegar la doctrina del tribunal de justicia Europeo y ya está. Esta gente aprovecha una ventana para monterse en el €. Pero lo que ha hecho esta gente es no parar de escalar cuando se le acabe lo de las cláusulas abusivas lo que hace es poner pleitos de prevaricación a los jueces que no aplican tal doctrina y poco más ese modelo de negocio dura lo que dura. Y toda la estructura que se ha montado en el momento que bajen los litigios se desinfla como un globo. Ha pasado con los "papeles de extranjería" con las cláusulas suelo con muchos temas que pasan de poco a una montaña para luego volver a 0. La mayoría de abogados te gestionan cuatro casos pero estos son como los tiburones se lanzan como locos al olor del dinero es lo que le ha pasado a ese exfraile.
> 
> Y el otro que has mencionado pues un pieza
> 
> ...



No nos olvidemos del célebre juez Ferrin Calamita…


----------



## Ulisses (4 Ago 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Si pero lo lograste?



Ejercer, sí. Pero como abogado de empresa y, de forma residual, por cuenta propia.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ago 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Ejercer, sí. Pero como abogado de empresa y, de forma residual, por cuenta propia.



Al SUBNORMAL este ni le ayudes, se ha empecinado en su retardadez, cuando pague más de autónomos que se su minuta ya llorará


----------



## Josvermar3 (5 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Mira los hijos del antiguo presidente de la Comunidad y Alcalde de Madrid Alberto Ruiz Gallardón todos los hijos abogados de grandes patrimonios uno se salió del mundillo de chorrapelada y se ha puesto como cocinero. Como han conseguido eso pues contactos, no hay más.



Mia la biografía de Ferrin Calamita


----------



## workforfood (5 Ago 2022)

Rollos de lesbianas y jueces católicos me importan un bledo.


----------



## workforfood (5 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Al SUBNORMAL este ni le ayudes, se ha empecinado en su retardadez, cuando pague más de autónomos que se su minuta ya llorará



Papeleta de concialiación un trámite de unos minutos 150 € casi nunca se presentan las empresas, haces dos de estos al mes y ya tienes pagado autónomos. Vete haciendo pizzas, reponiendo baldas o vendiendo cafés a ver cuanto sacas 150 € de beneficios no de facturación, aparte que ese escrito lo puedes hacer foreando en burbuja, tocándote la polla con otra web abierta de porno y sin jefe alguno. Que el chaval no es tonto ha estado en UK y sabe lo que hay fuera. Que le sale mal según pero si se hace un hueco ya te digo que nadie sale ni con aceite hirviendo no lo hacen ni los procuradores figura a extinguir. Como mucho un abogado instalado que gane poco te lo puede cambiar por un puesto de funcivago, pero ninguno te lo va cambiar por un trabajo real.


----------



## Josvermar3 (5 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Rollos de lesbianas y jueces católicos me importan un bledo.



No se donde leí que era analfabeto con 19, trabajó de pastor en su niñez y no empezó a ejercer hasta los treinta y pocos.
¡Ah y llegó a juez por el cuarto turno!


----------



## workforfood (5 Ago 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> No se donde leí que era analfabeto con 19, trabajó de pastor en su niñez y no empezó a ejercer hasta los treinta y pocos.
> ¡Ah y llegó a juez por el cuarto turno!




De esos hay un montón como el exjuez prevaricador Estevill era cabrero... 









De cabrero a juez prevaricador


La vida del ex magistrado Pascual Estevill, a quien estos días se juzga en Barcelona, muestra su escalada en la corrupción




elpais.com


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ago 2022)

¿Qué andáis tramando por aquí?

¿Habéis dicho ya que los recién salidos de Derecho valen Horo hehe?

No sé que pasa con la abogacía y con medicina, que todo Cristo se mete. Debe ser que, quizá, debería haber todavía más barreras de entrada a las profesiones.


----------



## Josvermar3 (5 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Papeleta de concialiación un trámite de unos minutos 150 € casi nunca se presentan las empresas, haces dos de estos al mes y ya tienes pagado autónomos. Vete haciendo pizzas, reponiendo baldas o vendiendo cafés a ver cuanto sacas 150 € de beneficios no de facturación, aparte que ese escrito lo puedes hacer foreando en burbuja, tocándote la polla con otra web abierta de porno y sin jefe alguno. Que el chaval no es tonto ha estado en UK y sabe lo que hay fuera. Que le sale mal según pero si se hace un hueco ya te digo que nadie sale ni con aceite hirviendo no lo hacen ni los procuradores figura a extinguir. Como mucho un abogado instalado que gane poco te lo puede cambiar por un puesto de funcivago, pero ninguno te lo va cambiar por un trabajo real.



Tengo ingresos pasivos gracias a una herencia que recibí hace años


workforfood dijo:


> De esos hay un montón como el exjuez prevaricador Estevill era cabrero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pascual Estevil, no Ferrin Calamita
Error mío


----------



## workforfood (5 Ago 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Tengo ingresos pasivos gracias a una herencia que recibí hace años
> 
> Pascual Estevil, no Ferrin Calamita
> Error mío




Pues macho sin pensarlo. Es que aquí la gente se piensa que al resto de autónomos les regalan el dinero si solo hay que ver que pocos negocios para sacarse un sueldo de 1000 € hay que estar 8 horas de lunes a viernes y sábado por la mañana y la mayoría cierran al poco y muchos perdiendo dinero a saco, y no te digo un repartidor de amazon a 3€ o 4 € el paquete, todo el día repartiendo haga 40 grados o bajo cero poniendo tú la furgoneta y el combustible y pagando a autónomos. Que te den dinero por adelantado provisión de fondos o que se cobre una papeleta de conciliación obligatoria que no se realiza, cobraría si el pleito se negocia y acaba allí sino lo normal es que no se cobre nada.


----------



## europeo (6 Ago 2022)

Ya que ha salido el tema de la cuota de autónomos, que se le iba a atragantar y tal... 

Nosotros tenemos la posibilidad de estar dados de alta en la mutualidad de la abogacía, que sale bastante más barata que la seguridad social. Y cuando digo bastante más barata hablo de que empiezas pagando 25€ al mes. La cuota del colegio (al menos en el mío) son 120€ al semestre (20€/mes). Estamos hablando de unos costes fijos de 45€ mensuales cuando empiezas... muy mal se te tiene que dar para ni siquiera cubrir costes. 

La gente cuando empieza suele darse de alta en la mutualidad o la de los catalanes (altermutua) porque empiezas pagando poco, y en cuanto pasa un tiempo se dan de alta en el reta o pagan los dos, dejando la mutua como un plan de pensiones privado. Te interesará o no dependiendo de si has cotizado.


----------



## Josvermar3 (6 Ago 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Ya que ha salido el tema de la cuota de autónomos, que se le iba a atragantar y tal...
> 
> Nosotros tenemos la posibilidad de estar dados de alta en la mutualidad de la abogacía, que sale bastante más barata que la seguridad social. Y cuando digo bastante más barata hablo de que empiezas pagando 25€ al mes. La cuota del colegio (al menos en el mío) son 120€ al semestre (20€/mes). Estamos hablando de unos costes fijos de 45€ mensuales cuando empiezas... muy mal se te tiene que dar para ni siquiera cubrir costes.
> 
> La gente cuando empieza suele darse de alta en la mutualidad o la de los catalanes (altermutua) porque empiezas pagando poco, y en cuanto pasa un tiempo se dan de alta en el reta o pagan los dos, dejando la mutua como un plan de pensiones privado. Te interesará o no dependiendo de si has cotizado.



Los socios de un despacho grande, del tipo de Garrigues, supongo que estarán dados de alta como autónomos porque lo exige además la legislación mercantil en el caso de los socios administradores.
¿Puede ser?


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (6 Ago 2022)

Hazlo, no lo dudes


----------



## Josvermar3 (6 Ago 2022)

ZhukovGeorgy dijo:


> Hazlo, no lo dudes



Si me anima el mismísimo general Zhukov


----------



## Josvermar3 (3 Oct 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



Ya estoy en el máster
Me han dado una clase de deontología
Han hecho hincapié en que la abogacía se ha de ejercer de forma ética. También han dicho que nunca se gana dinero en grandes cantidades siendo un profesional ético.


----------



## bladu (3 Oct 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Ya estoy en el máster
> Me han dado una clase de deontología
> Han hecho hincapié en que la abogacía se ha de ejercer de forma ética. También han dicho que nunca se gana dinero en grandes cantidades siendo un profesional ético.



En grandes cantidades no. Pero en cantidad quizá si 
Consuelate con eso. Qué bien pensado no es mal consuelo


----------



## Ulisses (3 Oct 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Ya estoy en el máster
> Me han dado una clase de deontología
> Han hecho hincapié en que la abogacía se ha de ejercer de forma ética. T*ambién han dicho que nunca se gana dinero en grandes cantidades siendo un profesional ético.*



Ni en pequeñas


----------



## Baubens2 (3 Oct 2022)

Hazte especialista en inmis hay un mercado brutal de sacar nacionalidad papeles etc..


----------



## Woden (3 Oct 2022)

25 años de ejercicio llevo, en mala hora empecé a dedicarme a la abogacía, si pudiera volver al pasado antes me hago reponedor y eso que no me va nada mal, pero por mucha pasta que se gane (y dudo que los que empiecen ahora la ganen ni de coña) no compensa en absoluto, ni el stress, ni aguantar a clientes, contrarios, jueces y funcionarios, etc, etc.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Oct 2022)

HAY MUCHAS QUE EJERCEN CON MÁS DE 30 AÑOS. QUE PROBLEMA HAY.


----------



## Josvermar3 (3 Oct 2022)

Woden dijo:


> 25 años de ejercicio llevo, en mala hora empecé a dedicarme a la abogacía, si pudiera volver al pasado antes me hago reponedor y eso que no me va nada mal, pero por mucha pasta que se gane (y dudo que los que empiecen ahora la ganen ni de coña) no compensa en absoluto, ni el stress, ni aguantar a clientes, contrarios, jueces y funcionarios, etc, etc.



Abogados de grandes firmas que son socios ganan cientos de miles


----------



## Woden (4 Oct 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Abogados de grandes firmas que son socios ganan cientos de miles



Si, correcto y el que ha abierto el hilo lo va a lograr , sin duda.


----------



## Tralaritralara (4 Oct 2022)

Woden dijo:


> 25 años de ejercicio llevo, en mala hora empecé a dedicarme a la abogacía, si pudiera volver al pasado antes me hago reponedor y eso que no me va nada mal, pero por mucha pasta que se gane (y dudo que los que empiecen ahora la ganen ni de coña) no compensa en absoluto, ni el stress, ni aguantar a clientes, contrarios, jueces y funcionarios, etc, etc.



De cuánto hablamos aprox?


----------



## Woden (4 Oct 2022)

Tenemos un despacho con otros colegas desde hace 20 años, nos va guay, pero estoy hasta los cojones de todo ya.


----------



## Josvermar3 (4 Oct 2022)

bladu dijo:


> En grandes cantidades no. Pero en cantidad quizá si
> Consuelate con eso. Qué bien pensado no es mal consuelo



Muy flojo el trabalenguas


----------



## Josvermar3 (12 Oct 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



Le he caído simpático a uno de los abogados que me da clase en el máster. Por lo visto acaba de terminar el doctorado en derecho penal y criminología y me ha regalado el libro de su tesis encuadernada. Es un hombre que pasa de los setenta años y me ha dado el consejo de especializarme en cualquier cosa menos en civil. Dice que “expertos en civil” hay muchísimos y que el ve buenas áreas de especialización el laboral, el fiscal, el administrativo o incluso el penal.
¿Que pensáis vosotros?


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (13 Oct 2022)

Si te sirve de algo, te cuento mi experiencia personal, que no difiere mucho de lo que otros compañeros ya han contestado en el hilo.

Yo me licencie en derecho y tras hacer la mili, master y pasantías empecé a trabajar en la asesoría jurídica de una empresa sin colegiarme. Esta quebró y con 29 años me puse por mi cuenta como abogado colegiado. Los primeros clientes vinieron de los directivos de la empresa quebrada que aterrizaron en otras y, como me conocían me daban trabajo de sus nuevas empresas.

Por otro lado, como ya te han dicho, hay que ir haciendo cartera. Para ello no queda mas remedio que trabajarlo haciendo relaciones publicas. En la calle, con clientes que vienen por referencia de otro cliente, con compañeros que te puedan derivar algún asunto, notarias, padres del colegio, lo que sea. EXCEPTO familia. Se que es complicado pero no tengas como clientes a tu propia familia o amigos muy cercanos. NO serás ni agradecido, ni pagado y como el asunto vaya mal, tendrás un serio problema.

Un despacho de abogados son gastos fijos. El variable es muy pequeño (folio y poco mas) así que lo ideal es tener "igualas" que, al menos, cubran esos gastos fijos para poder vivir lo mas tranquilo posible. Pillar empresas que por una cantidad fija al mes, les lleves sus asuntos legales es lo ideal.

Lo asuntos oportunistas que te vengan serán beneficio neto.

Los principios son duros. Yo empecé a ejercer domiciliado en casa y luego compartí un hueco con un compañero, mas adelante ya tuve mi propio despacho.

Y después de contarte esto, decirte que tras 15 años volví a trabajar por cuenta ajena para una empresa. Le pase mi cartera a un compañero (que, por cierto, la dilapido sin cuidarla). Esto para tener una vida. tenia una buena cartera de clientes, y facturaba bien ganando un buen dinero, pero me pasaba el día de reuniones y relaciones publicas y luego noches y fines de semana y vacaciones a sacar el papel (porque el papel hay que sacarlo, amigo). Así que acabe hasta los huevos y opte por un horario de oficina tras aceptar una propuesta que me hicieron.

Hoy trabajo para una multinacional como responsable de su Asesoría Jurídica en España y vivo bastante bien.

Tener 30 años no es tarde para empezar a ejercer pero mentalízate que los comienzos son duros y, previamente, haz un plan de como vas a conseguir los Clientes que te darán de comer.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (13 Oct 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Le he caído simpático a uno de los abogados que me da clase en el máster. Por lo visto acaba de terminar el doctorado en derecho penal y criminología y me ha regalado el libro de su tesis encuadernada. Es un hombre que pasa de los setenta años y me ha dado el consejo de especializarme en cualquier cosa menos en civil. Dice que “expertos en civil” hay muchísimos y que el ve buenas áreas de especialización el laboral, el fiscal, el administrativo o incluso el penal.
> ¿Que pensáis vosotros?



La inmensa mayoría de asuntos que te pueden llegar serán de civil, fiscal y laboral.

Para especializarte en otra área (Yo ahora trabajo fundamentalmente en el área del Derecho Administrativo aunque fui mercantilista toda la vida) necesitas mucho tiempo y si estas empezando y solo no te puedes permitir el lujo de rechazar clientes o asuntos. La mejor opción para especializarse es trabajar en una "boutique" legal que este especializada en ese área que elijas. 

Si no, tendrás que trabajar en lo que te llegue y formarte en un área determinada en tu tiempo libre.


----------



## Woden (13 Oct 2022)

A mi ahora lo que más me entra es mercantil y temas inmobiliarios. Pero la cosa va cambiando, durante años mi principal área era derecho bancario.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (13 Oct 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Un abogado joven con un despacho nuevo, entre varios compañeros o sólo puede tener tanto éxito como él decida. El caso es empezar y anunciarse en todos sitios, escribir artículos en prensa si se quiere, en linkedin, meterse en todas las organizaciones que vea de su provincia, comunidad, sector, etc.
> 
> Mi prima acababó bastante tarde, como a los 27 díría y después el máster. Se lo tomó con calma, mucha fiesta, y mucho novio nuevo.... El caso, ahora tiene unos 44 años creo, y hace un montón de años que se puso su propio despacho con otra compañera y le va perfectamente, siempre tiene clientes. Ahora se lo toma con calma también, porque ya es conocida en la zona, ya ha demostrado su experiencia en su especialidad y se ha molestado en anunciarse, meterse en todas las organizaciones empresariales de la comunidad, ir a charlas, dejarse ver y saber hablar.
> Ahora lo lleva con mucha calma también después de las dos bajas maternales y compaginar el trabajo con cuidar a los niños, porque claro, es la jefa.
> ...



Es decir, que el marido de tu prima es un comesobras.


----------



## Josvermar3 (13 Oct 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría de asuntos que te pueden llegar serán de civil, fiscal y laboral.
> 
> Para especializarte en otra área (Yo ahora trabajo fundamentalmente en el área del Derecho Administrativo aunque fui mercantilista toda la vida) necesitas mucho tiempo y si estas empezando y solo no te puedes permitir el lujo de rechazar clientes o asuntos. La mejor opción para especializarse es trabajar en una "boutique" legal que este especializada en ese área que elijas.
> 
> Si no, tendrás que trabajar en lo que te llegue y formarte en un área determinada en tu tiempo libre.



Mi idea es abrir mi propio despacho. Por edad basicamente


----------



## Gorrino (13 Oct 2022)

IGUAL QUE LAS PUTAS EJERCEN CON MÁS DE 30 POR QUÉ NO LO VAS A HACER TÚ?


----------



## Josvermar3 (15 Oct 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Si te sirve de algo, te cuento mi experiencia personal, que no difiere mucho de lo que otros compañeros ya han contestado en el hilo.
> 
> Yo me licencie en derecho y tras hacer la mili, master y pasantías empecé a trabajar en la asesoría jurídica de una empresa sin colegiarme. Esta quebró y con 29 años me puse por mi cuenta como abogado colegiado. Los primeros clientes vinieron de los directivos de la empresa quebrada que aterrizaron en otras y, como me conocían me daban trabajo de sus nuevas empresas.
> 
> ...



34 es cuando acabaré el máster y podré entrar al turno


----------



## Woden (15 Oct 2022)

Tengo un amigo que empezó tarde como tú, finalmente se hartó y sacó unas oposiciones.


----------



## hartman (15 Oct 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que empezó tarde como tú, finalmente se hartó y sacó unas oposiciones.



paguita o placita.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (16 Oct 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



Joder 

Pufff

Quieres la verdad?


----------



## 11kjuan (16 Oct 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Joder
> 
> Pufff
> 
> Quieres la verdad?



Cuéntanos más lorenzo


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (16 Oct 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Yo creo que no tiene nada que ver. Tengo clientes de todas las edades y confían en mi.
> 
> 
> Tienes que proyectar confianza. En primer lugar que cuando hables se note que tienes conocimientos, y sobre todo que sabes explicárselo al cliente en un lenguaje que comprende. Que se sienta asesorado, y si no lo sabes no hay que tener miedo de decir que lo quieres mirar, que te de unos días y lo llamas tras un estudio detenido.
> ...



¿Tienes este cuadro en la puerta cuando van tus clientes?



¿Y atiendes con este traje?


----------



## europeo (16 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> ¿Tienes este cuadro en la puerta cuando van tus clientes?



No. 

Mi vida privada es una cosa y la profesional otra. Y considero que es como debe ser, porque es muy habitual que los abogados mezclen la vida personal con el trabajo hasta extremos absurdos pretendiendo dar una imagen al mundo de ser lo que no son. 

Cuando salgo del despacho me visto con vaqueros, camisetas, zapatillas converse, ropa de deporte o lo que se tercie. Leo cómics, veo anime, hago ciclismo y voy al gimnasio, tengo mis aficiones y mi vida. 

Nunca he entiendo esa necesidad de extender la parafernalia de traje y apariencia fuera de horario de oficina. Y se hace mucho. 

Algunos se colegian y de repente se apuntan al club de golf -aunque lo odien- y a ir bien vestido 24/7. Conozco casos que incluso dejaron de ir a los bares que frecuentaban para cambiarse a otros ambientes más posturetas. Crean artificialmente a un personaje. 

He salido con algunas mujeres que se agobiaban al pensar en qué ropa ponerse para quedar conmigo e ir a cenar. 

Igual de fuera de lugar está colgar una foto de Goku en el despacho que ir a tomar una caña con los colegas un viernes de traje y corbata, en mi opinión.


----------



## Ds_84 (16 Oct 2022)

europeo dijo:


> No.
> 
> Mi vida privada es una cosa y la profesional otra. Y considero que es como debe ser, porque es muy habitual que los abogados mezclen la vida personal con el trabajo hasta extremos absurdos pretendiendo dar una imagen al mundo de ser lo que no son.
> 
> ...



Lonque es de gilipollas es pasar de ser estudiante o asalariado con nominita...y pasar a ser autonomo/empresario cobrando 8-10k/mes y 'seguir yendo' al bar Paco a ver 'a los amigos de toda la bida gñee'.

La gente evoluciona, a veces vale más la pena subir de escalón social e ir al club de golf (precios de risa en centro Europa) para socializar con gente afín (conservadores de tods índole, basicamente) que no haber subido de eecalón socioeconomico y seguir codeandose con remeros de xsara picasso y cokretas.

Ni tanto ni tan poco


----------



## Josvermar3 (17 Oct 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Lonque es de gilipollas es pasar de ser estudiante o asalariado con nominita...y pasar a ser autonomo/empresario cobrando 8-10k/mes y 'seguir yendo' al bar Paco a ver 'a los amigos de toda la bida gñee'.
> 
> La gente evoluciona, a veces vale más la pena subir de escalón social e ir al club de golf (precios de risa en centro Europa) para socializar con gente afín (conservadores de tods índole, basicamente) que no haber subido de eecalón socioeconomico y seguir codeandose con remeros de xsara picasso y cokretas.
> 
> Ni tanto ni tan poco



De lo que tu estas hablando es de una suerte de “ascenso social” que se produce en muy pocos casos. Lo cierto es que ese ascenso te distancia de antiguas amistades y te arrima a otras que pueden tener mayor o menor vinculación contigo pero serán amistades por interés. La inmensa mayoría de “abogados paco” que ejercen por cuenta propia en españa raras veces tendrán minutas jugosas y la práctica totalidad de su clientela la compondrán PYMES, mileuristas, algún que otro funcionario de poca monta y poquito más.
Esa es la sensación que tengo yo ahora mismo, que si bien estoy haciendo el máster aún, conozco casos de antiguos compañeros de carrera que tras ejercer durante unos pocos años de ascenso social nada de nada…


----------



## Josvermar3 (9 Nov 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



Ahora estamos dando derecho penal
Vaya lío con el concurso de delitos y con el error de tipo


----------



## Alex82 (9 Nov 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Algún consejo para saber si un area esta particularmente saturada?




Lo que más petado está por la zona de la costa es penal (alcoholemias, lesiones, usurpaciones de identidad, viogen, etc) y civil (sobretodo familia y accidentes), extranjeria tambien pero es menos rentable. Luego el derecho de las nuevas tecnologías es un área virgen. Si te mola ese rollo..


----------



## Bien boa (9 Nov 2022)

Supongo que el master obligatorio va a reducir el número de ejercientes , teniendo en cuenta los abogados baby boomers que se jubilen o los que se queden gagas con la vakuna. Puede ser una oportunidad a medio plazo.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (10 Nov 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Supongo que el master obligatorio va a reducir el número de ejercientes , teniendo en cuenta los abogados baby boomers que se jubilen o los que se queden gagas con la vakuna. Puede ser una oportunidad a medio plazo.



Lo dudo, hace un par de semanas se colegió un amigo en Madrid y le dieron un 135.000 de número de colegiado. Los boomer que se jubilan a medio plazo como mucho llegan al 40.000, en medio tienes casi 100.000 tios más todos los que van a seguir viniendo detrás, que no van a ser pocos. Tenemos a media Italia colegiándose en España, casi ninguno se va a quedar aquí, pero la posibilidad la tienen...


----------



## Cicciolino (10 Nov 2022)

Abobao hartómono sin cuentactos de papi = 1000 eypos netos/mes.


----------



## Rextor88 (10 Nov 2022)

Abogado=sacacuartos


----------



## srburbujarra (10 Nov 2022)

Un abogado tiene mil salidas, desde riesgos laborales, protección de datos, confección de documentos, todo enfocado a empresas, claro.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Nov 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Abobao hartómono sin cuentactos de papi = 1000 eypos netos/mes.





Rextor88 dijo:


> Abogado=sacacuartos



Como bien han dicho por ahí arriba, muchos abogados ESPERANDO DURANTE MESES QUE LES ENTRE UN NUEVO CASO. ESO ES DURO.

También muchos hartónomos que han tenido que dar un parón por algún tema de salud y se han visto obligados a rescatar SIALPS o planes de pensiones para ir tirando.

Es un infierno en la tierra para MUCHÍSIMOS.


----------



## Bien boa (10 Nov 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Lo dudo, hace un par de semanas se colegió un amigo en Madrid y le dieron un 135.000 de número de colegiado. Los boomer que se jubilan a medio plazo como mucho llegan al 40.000, en medio tienes casi 100.000 tios más todos los que van a seguir viniendo detrás, que no van a ser pocos. Tenemos a media Italia colegiándose en España, casi ninguno se va a quedar aquí, pero la posibilidad la tienen...



Tendrá que ver más bien con la facilidad de acceso a la profesión que con trabajar en este estercolero. Y si no es así , pues que Dios pille confesado a quien se fíe de uno de estos artistas. Yo estoy colegiado desde 1999 y gracias a Dios no he vivido de la abogacía, mantengo mi colegiación por sentimentalismo. He rechazado en su día asuntos por no dominar la materia y no perjudicar a mi cliente; habrá muchos de ellos sin escrúpulos que pueden arruinar a familias enteras por enfocar mal un asunto.


----------



## JmDt (10 Nov 2022)

srburbujarra dijo:


> Un abogado tiene mil salidas, desde riesgos laborales, protección de datos, confección de documentos, todo enfocado a empresas, claro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Más bien un licenciado en derecho, ser abogado es distinto a ser licenciado.


----------



## JmDt (10 Nov 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Tendrá que ver más bien con la facilidad de acceso a la profesión que con trabajar en este estercolero. Y si no es así , pues que Dios pille confesado a quien se fíe de uno de estos artistas. Yo estoy colegiado desde 1999 y gracias a Dios no he vivido de la abogacía, mantengo mi colegiación por sentimentalismo. He rechazado en su día asuntos por no dominar la materia y no perjudicar a mi cliente; habrá muchos de ellos sin escrúpulos que pueden arruinar a familias enteras por enfocar mal un asunto.



Los has rechazado antes o después de estudiartelos en profundidad??


----------



## Josvermar3 (10 Nov 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Como bien han dicho por ahí arriba, muchos abogados ESPERANDO DURANTE MESES QUE LES ENTRE UN NUEVO CASO. ESO ES DURO.
> 
> También muchos hartónomos que han tenido que dar un parón por algún tema de salud y se han visto obligados a rescatar SIALPS o planes de pensiones para ir tirando.
> 
> Es un infierno en la tierra para MUCHÍSIMOS.



Duro muy duro. Máxime que hace años la gente que empezaba tenía un flujo constante de casos al principio porque entraban al turno de oficio del tirón. Ahora tienen que esperar tres añitos ya y tal


----------



## Bien boa (10 Nov 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Los has rechazado antes o después de estudiartelos en profundidad??



Derecho societario o mercantil ni me lo planteaba. Respecto a otras materias obviamente si lo estudiaba en profundidad y me veia capaz aceptaba. He ganado casos complejos frente a letrados de prestigio a base de horas de estudio de un caso, pero tenía ingresos garantizados por otra vía; si no hubiese sido así me habría muerto de hambre.


----------



## JmDt (10 Nov 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Derecho societario o mercantil ni me lo planteaba. Respecto a otras materias obviamente si lo estudiaba en profundidad y me veia capaz aceptaba. He ganado casos complejos frente a letrados de prestigio a base de horas de estudio de un caso, pero tenía ingresos garantizados por otra vía; si no hubiese sido así me habría muerto de hambre.



Normalmente se empieza de la mano de algún abogado con experiencia para los casos más complejos y poco a poco nos vamos soltando.


----------



## Felson (10 Nov 2022)

La verdad es que sí es un poco patético ejercer de abogado en este país con más de treinta años. Incluso con veinte me parece de personas infantiles, si creen que van a hacer algo por la Justicia (no digo por la justicia... digo por la Justicia, con mayúscula).


----------



## terraenxebre (10 Nov 2022)

Al turno de oficio a curtirse


----------



## Bien boa (10 Nov 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Normalmente se empieza de la mano de algún abogado con experiencia para los casos más complejos y poco a poco nos vamos soltando.



Yo lo hice sin anestesia; alquilé un despacho en un bajo y la notaría en el primer piso, en mis primeros casos no sabía ni donde debía sentarme en Sala e internet estaba en bragas para consultar esas cosas. Todo a base de libros y algún compañero para consultarle. He de decir que pese a todo gané mis primeros asuntos ( muy sencillos) y no jodí a ningún cliente gracias a mi sentido de la prudencia y a la empatía.


----------



## Josvermar3 (15 Nov 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



Me llama la atención que de todos los alumnos del máster solo tienen claro que vayan a ejercer la mitad aproximadamente. “Curiosamente” la mayoría con padres abogados…
¿Profesión clasista?


----------



## Josvermar3 (15 Nov 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Yo lo hice sin anestesia; alquilé un despacho en un bajo y la notaría en el primer piso, en mis primeros casos no sabía ni donde debía sentarme en Sala e internet estaba en bragas para consultar esas cosas. Todo a base de libros y algún compañero para consultarle. He de decir que pese a todo gané mis primeros asuntos ( muy sencillos) y no jodí a ningún cliente gracias a mi sentido de la prudencia y a la empatía.



Tiene su mérito desde luego
¿De qué época estamos hablando?


----------



## Bien boa (15 Nov 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Tiene su mérito desde luego
> ¿De qué época estamos hablando?



En1999, aunque terminé la carrera en 1992 pero era así para muchos. Despacho familiar o trabajar en un despacho sin cobrar era la otra alternativa. La carrera era todo teoría, no sé ahora.


----------



## Josvermar3 (24 Nov 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia en el mundillo…
> 
> Después de acabar tarde el grado en la Universidad de Sevilla (27 años), estuve opositando a secretario de ayuntamiento, oposiciones que lamentablemente no saqué tras varios años hincando codos. También viví una temporada en Inglaterra donde aprobé el B2. La cosa es que me planteo mi futuro laboral y pensando en que hacer decidí que la salida lógica era cursar el máster de acceso a la abogacía (que lamentablemente en su día no cursé). Me han cogido en la Universidad de Huelva y estoy en lista de espera para las universidades de Cádiz, Córdoba, Sevilla y Pablo de Olavide.
> Mis preguntas:
> ...



Voy a tener en breve plazo el examen de penal. Si alguien me explicara los entresijos de la omisión y del dolo directo y del dolo eventual se lo agradecería mil


----------



## Josvermar3 (29 Nov 2022)

Despacho o piso entero? Esa es la cuestión…


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Dic 2022)

Este es retrasado... 

¿Que pasa que con 30 ya hay que jubilarse, por extrema vejez?

En fin lo que uno no lea en este bendito foro... jajajaja.


----------



## Smoker (1 Dic 2022)

Felson dijo:


> La verdad es que sí es un poco patético ejercer de abogado en este país con más de treinta años. Incluso con veinte me parece de personas infantiles, si creen que van a hacer algo por la Justicia (no digo por la justicia... digo por la Justicia, con mayúscula).



No sabes ni de lo que va este asunto... Justicia.... Jajajaja


----------



## Ximena (1 Dic 2022)

Cómo una abogada puede tener tan poco discernimiento en tema de abuso emocional o ser directamente una abusadora encubierta? Pobres clientes. (Hilo de "como os lo montais los narcisistas hoy en día")






¿Cómo os lo montáis los narcisistas hoy en día?


Yo únicamente creo que algunas vidas son muy malas, tanto que habría sido mejor que no hubieran sido engendradas. Hablo tanto de personas con situaciones crónicas que rebasan el límite de lo que la mayoría toleraríamos antes de optar por la eutanasia como de personas con trastornos mentales que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Felson (1 Dic 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> No sabes ni de lo que va este asunto... Justicia.... Jajajaja



Por eso, tal vez, puse una en minúscula y otra en mayúscula (iba a poner "jejejeje", pero no tengo ganas ni de esbozar una sonrisa tipográfica, así que no pongo lo de "jejejejeje").


----------



## Josvermar3 (2 Dic 2022)

Ximena dijo:


> Cómo una abogada puede tener tan poco discernimiento en tema de abuso emocional o ser directamente una abusadora encubierta? Pobres clientes. (Hilo de "como os lo montais los narcisistas hoy en día")
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El hilo trata sobre asuntos de abogacía no sobre psicología. Un respeto oigan


----------



## Ximena (2 Dic 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> El hilo trata sobre asuntos de abogacía no sobre psicología. Un respeto oigan





Josvermar3 dijo:


> Comento mi caso a ver que consejos se le puede ocurrir darme a algún forero abogado que tenga experiencia en el mundillo...



Mi consejo es que no seas abusador o un cómplice de abusadores.

Pero si no lo has entendido a estas alturas no creo que estés capacitado para ejercer.


----------



## Josvermar3 (2 Dic 2022)

Ximena dijo:


> Mi consejo es que no seas abusador o un cómplice de abusadores.
> 
> Pero si no lo has entendido a estas alturas no creo que estés capacitado para ejercer.



Bien de acuerdo, gracias por la aclaración


----------



## Alf_ET (2 Dic 2022)

Yo he tenido que ir a un abogado para tema de herencias. Era joven y no le pregunté dónde había trabajado antes. Cuanto más joven más utilizará las nuevas tecnologías porque mi tío está con un gestor que todavía lleva los impuestos al banco y al registro y manda los papeles por mensajero las administraciones públicas en 2022.


----------



## JmDt (2 Dic 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Yo he tenido que ir a un abogado para tema de herencias. Era joven y no le pregunté dónde había trabajado antes. Cuanto más joven más utilizará las nuevas tecnologías porque mi tío está con un gestor que todavía lleva los impuestos al banco y al registro y manda los papeles por mensajero las administraciones públicas en 2022.



Cuidado con los abogados 2.0 que si el tema no está en un formulario se pierde.

Prefiero a uno que conozca bien a CASTAN, DIEZ PICAZO, DE CASTRO o HERNANDEZ GIL que a un letrado 2.0....


----------



## Killuminatis (2 Dic 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Me llama la atención que de todos los alumnos del máster solo tienen claro que vayan a ejercer la mitad aproximadamente. “Curiosamente” la mayoría con padres abogados…
> ¿Profesión clasista?



Hubo unos años que se abrió mucho, nota de entraba baja y sólo con la carrera ya tenías muchas posibilidades laborales.
Ahora no merece la pena salvo enchufe garantizado.


----------



## Dj Puesto (2 Dic 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Cuidado con los abogados 2.0 que si el tema no está en un formulario se pierde.
> 
> Prefiero a uno que conozca bien a CASTAN, DIAZ PICAZO, DE CASTRO o HERNANDEZ GIL que a un letrado 2.0....



Tengo todos esos manuales y para lo que me han servido me los podría haber fumado. Ahora mismo el futuro de la abogacía está muy lejos de la teoría, del derecho y de lo escrito, la administración de justicia colapsará pronto, es mejor dedicarse a papeleo societario que ponerse en manos de jueces sin ninguna empatía o ganas de trabajar, las nuevas hornadas de juezas sobre todo son TERRORÍFICAS , no tiene nada que ver el mundo judicial de los 80 en adelante con el de ahora. Pondría antes a un mono con 2 escopetas que a la gente que está ahí actualmente.


----------



## Josvermar3 (2 Dic 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Tengo todos esos manuales y para lo que me han servido me los podría haber fumado. Ahora mismo el futuro de la abogacía está muy lejos de la teoría, del derecho y de lo escrito, la administración de justicia colapsará pronto, es mejor dedicarse a papeleo societario que ponerse en manos de jueces sin ninguna empatía o ganas de trabajar, las nuevas hornadas de juezas sobre todo son TERRORÍFICAS , no tiene nada que ver el mundo judicial de los 80 en adelante con el de ahora. Pondría antes a un mono con 2 escopetas que a la gente que está ahí actualmente.



Terroríficas en que sentido?


----------



## Dj Puesto (2 Dic 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Terroríficas en que sentido?



vagas, arbitrarias , soberbias .... cualquier calificativo que se te ocurra. Tu simplemente piensa si es buena idea tener en los mejores años de su vida a una mujer estudiando gilipolleces como el corán y que posteriormente va a poder hacer y deshacer a su antojo sin ningún tipo de control o responsabilidad. ¿qué crees que ocurrirá? Pues pasotismo, jubilación anticipada y en ciertos momentos rencor o inquina si algún asunto le hiere la sensibilidad.


----------



## JmDt (2 Dic 2022)

L


Dj Puesto dijo:


> Tengo todos esos manuales y para lo que me han servido me los podría haber fumado. Ahora mismo el futuro de la abogacía está muy lejos de la teoría, del derecho y de lo escrito, la administración de justicia colapsará pronto, es mejor dedicarse a papeleo societario que ponerse en manos de jueces sin ninguna empatía o ganas de trabajar, las nuevas hornadas de juezas sobre todo son TERRORÍFICAS , no tiene nada que ver el mundo judicial de los 80 en adelante con el de ahora. Pondría antes a un mono con 2 escopetas que a la gente que está ahí actualmente.



Lo que dices es cierto pero no invalida la necesidad de un conocimiento profundo de la materia.

Las primeras instancias son un mono borracho con doble de afetas y dos trabucos. Eso es cierto.

Las audiencias pasan a mono borracho con dos pistolas.

En el supremo un mono con pistolas.

En fin aún así sigo creyendo en una fuerte base doctrinal es necesaria si no se cae en peligrosos automatismos.


----------



## Bien boa (2 Dic 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Cuidado con los abogados 2.0 que si el tema no está en un formulario se pierde.
> 
> Prefiero a uno que conozca bien a CASTAN, DIAZ PICAZO, DE CASTRO o HERNANDEZ GIL que a un letrado 2.0....



Tiene ustec toda la razón, pero es D.LUIS DIEZ-PICAZO  He estudiado sus libros de Civil.

El problema de muchos abogados con cierta edad es que no nos adaptamos al mundo digital.


----------



## JmDt (2 Dic 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Tiene ustec toda la razón, pero es D.LUIS DIEZ-PICAZO



La mano y el móvil hacen destrozos otro argumento contra lo 2.0.

De hecho yo también tengo DIEZ en mis apellidos


----------



## Josvermar3 (2 Dic 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> La mano y el móvil hacen destrozos otro argumento contra lo 2.0.
> 
> De hecho yo también tengo DIEZ en mis apellidos



Luis Diez-Picazo y Ponce de León


----------



## Persea (3 Dic 2022)

Yo voy a denunciar a 2 abogados de oficio por deslealtad profesional. Supongo que puedo pedir indemnizacion.


----------



## Persea (3 Dic 2022)

Ximena dijo:


> Mi consejo es que no seas abusador o un cómplice de abusadores.
> 
> Pero si no lo has entendido a estas alturas no creo que estés capacitado para ejercer.



todavia no te has suicidado?


----------



## Ximena (3 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


> todavia no te has suicidado?



Envía CEREBRO al 4433 y descarga GRATIS una NEURONA.


----------



## Persea (4 Dic 2022)

Ximena dijo:


> Envía CEREBRO al 4433 y descarga GRATIS una NEURONA.



tu lo que necesitas es correa


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Dic 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> vagas, arbitrarias , soberbias .... cualquier calificativo que se te ocurra. Tu simplemente piensa si es buena idea tener en los mejores años de su vida a una mujer estudiando gilipolleces como el corán y que posteriormente va a poder hacer y deshacer a su antojo sin ningún tipo de control o responsabilidad. ¿qué crees que ocurrirá? Pues pasotismo, jubilación anticipada y en ciertos momentos rencor o inquina si algún asunto le hiere la sensibilidad.



Coincido colega, la nueva hornada de juezas es para liarse a tiros en un juzgado.

Hace años que perdí ya el miedo cada vez que piso un juzgado (no soy ni abogado ni procurador ni funcionario de justicia) y lo perdí, porque he perdido el miedo a ser embargado.

A estas nuevas juezas se les nota muchísimo su falta de ganas de trabajar, su desidia, todo da un asco brutal.

Y lo peor es que es todo el ambiente de justicia en general. Es un infierno en vida todo lo que rodea el ambiente de la "Justicia"

Por eso a la gente de bien que se mueve en esos garitos le tengo mucho respeto. Algún abogado y procurador se salva de la quema


----------



## BogadeAriete (4 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Yo voy a denunciar a 2 abogados de oficio por deslealtad profesional. Supongo que puedo pedir indemnizacion.



Denuncie ya al Decano, 3 × 2. Y al Ministro. Total para lo que te va a servir....


----------



## BogadeAriete (4 Dic 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Tiene ustec toda la razón, pero es D.LUIS DIEZ-PICAZO  He estudiado sus libros de Civil.
> 
> El problema de muchos abogados con cierta edad es que no nos adaptamos al mundo digital.



Diez Peñazo, infumable tocho.
La doctrina no vale para nada hoy, lo marca todo Europa, sus directivas, el TJUE, la Jurisprudencia del TS, y lo que le salga del coño a la Montero....


----------



## BogadeAriete (4 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> Lo dudo, hace un par de semanas se colegió un amigo en Madrid y le dieron un 135.000 de número de colegiado. Los boomer que se jubilan a medio plazo como mucho llegan al 40.000, en medio tienes casi 100.000 tios más todos los que van a seguir viniendo detrás, que no van a ser pocos. Tenemos a media Italia colegiándose en España, casi ninguno se va a quedar aquí, pero la posibilidad la tienen...



Unos 85000 ejercientes de verdad...


----------



## Ulisses (4 Dic 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Unos 85000 ejercientes de verdad...



Ejercientes o colegiados como ejercientes?


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Dic 2022)

Profesiones como la de abogado ya no tienen ni el prestigio ni el aura de antaño. Lo de los clientes escaneando precios como si fuera el rastro hace que mucha gente ni se plantee el ejercicio. Así como la cantidad de importes que hay que pagar para poder llevar casos.

No sé ahora como estará el tema, pero supongo que se seguirá matriculando de Derecho hasta el que pasaba por ahí.


----------



## JmDt (4 Dic 2022)

La profesión de abogado es una de las que tienen mayor margen entre los ingresos medios (muy bajos) y los máximos a los que se puede aspirar.
Por ese motivo es una sector donde se puede crecer bastante si uno se forma, especializa y va poco a poco construyendo su cartera de clientes.

Abogado es igual a cartera y esa cartera no se hace siendo mediocre.

Otra cosa es que la hereredes y no tengas que empezar de 0 pero eso es suerte y no desvirtua lo dicho.

Por ese motivo os tienen que especializar vuestros clientes, vuestros asuntos no un máster o un curso.


----------



## bladu (5 Dic 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Ejercientes o colegiados como ejercientes?




para ser ejerciente, tienes que estar colegiado previamente


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (6 Dic 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Unos 85000 ejercientes de verdad...



El equivalente a la población entera de la ciudad de Toledo, ahí es nada


----------



## Oteador (10 Dic 2022)

Por el Little Quito de mi ciudad se ha instalado una abogada nicaragüense de unos 30 años, con una socia española, y le va bastante bien por lo que veo. Lleva sobre todo temas de inmigrantes. Siempre tiene a alguien dentro. Su tarjeta está por todos los comercios del barrio, alguna buena reseña en internet ayuda.
Incluso el consulado itinerante la contrata para trámites de nicos y la calle se pone como Miami de gente protestando contra el dictador Ortega
Eso si, está muy buena la niña, eso no sé si ayudará


----------



## medion_no (10 Dic 2022)

Déjate barba. Tintate alguna cana. De nada.


----------



## Ulisses (10 Dic 2022)

bladu dijo:


> para ser ejerciente, tienes que estar colegiado previamente



No me has entendido. Colegiados como ejercientes hay muchos en Madrid. Otra cosa es que ejerzan de verdad como abogados, o que vayan a los juzgados, o que tengan clientes.

Hay miles de funcionarios y empleados de lo público colegiados como ejercientes y también montones de abogados de empresa que en su vida han pisado un juzgado o han llevado un pleito. Pero como se lo pagan, viste mucho en el curriculum y en mierdas como Linkedin.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (10 Dic 2022)

Cuanta pasta habrá perdido el op?


----------



## Josvermar3 (11 Dic 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> No me has entendido. Colegiados como ejercientes hay muchos en Madrid. Otra cosa es que ejerzan de verdad como abogados, o que vayan a los juzgados, o que tengan clientes.
> 
> Hay miles de funcionarios y empleados de lo público colegiados como ejercientes y también montones de abogados de empresa que en su vida han pisado un juzgado o han llevado un pleito. Pero como se lo pagan, viste mucho en el curriculum y en mierdas como Linkedin.



Si pero que sentido tiene colegiarse como ejerciente para no ejercer? Pagar por pagar la mutua y la cuota colegial?


----------



## BogadeAriete (11 Dic 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Ejercientes o colegiados como ejercientes?



Creo que colegiados del ICAM, ahora, no colegiados que curren no idea


----------



## europeo (11 Dic 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Si pero que sentido tiene colegiarse como ejerciente para no ejercer? Pagar por pagar la mutua y la cuota colegial?



Para evitar tener que hacer el master y el exámen de acceso. 

Los licenciados en su momento nos beneficiamos de la disposición transitoria que tenía la ley de acceso a la profesión. Yo por ejemplo estaba terminando de estudiar licenciatura y no tuve que examinarme, me colegié aportando título y certificado de antecedentes penales como se ha hecho toda la vida. Disponía de dos años desde la fecha de obtención del título o me tocaría pasar por master y exámen. 

La pléyade de licenciados en derecho que no ejercían se vieron en la misma situación. O se colegiaban o tendrían que pasar por el exámen si algún día decidían ejercer, así que los colegios recibieron una avalancha de nuevos colegiados: Gestores, procuradores, profesores de universidad, funcionarios... que no ejercen ni lo van a hacer pero se apuntaron por si acaso. 

Antaño terminabas y si no ibas a ejercer era tontería pagar la cuota del colegio. Pero tras la reforma mucha gente lo hizo por si en un futuro se planteaban saltar al ruedo.

De todas formas Madrid es un caso aparte, conozco gente que tiene carnet de allí aparte del de su plaza.


----------



## Ulisses (11 Dic 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Si pero que sentido tiene colegiarse como ejerciente para no ejercer? Pagar por pagar la mutua y la cuota colegial?



Te han contestado más arriba. La mutualidad no es necesario pagarla si eres abogado de empresa.


----------



## Josvermar3 (11 Dic 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Para evitar tener que hacer el master y el exámen de acceso.
> 
> Los licenciados en su momento nos beneficiamos de la disposición transitoria que tenía la ley de acceso a la profesión. Yo por ejemplo estaba terminando de estudiar licenciatura y no tuve que examinarme, me colegié aportando título y certificado de antecedentes penales como se ha hecho toda la vida. Disponía de dos años desde la fecha de obtención del título o me tocaría pasar por master y exámen.
> 
> ...



Claro eso tiene sentido. Pero imagino que lo que no lo tiene es mantener la situación de colegiado “ad eternitatem” sobre todo si tu ocupación no es esa.

¿Hay acaso un tiempo mínimo para que conste como “colegiado” y tras darte de baja no te obliguen a pasar el examen?


----------



## europeo (11 Dic 2022)

Como te salgas solo puedes volver a entrar con los requisitos actuales. El exámen solo te lo evitas si figuras como colegiado (da igual el tipo) y vas cambiando de ejerciente a no ejerciente. 80€ cuesta tramitar el cambio de situación colegial + 50€ del carnet + parte proporcional de la cuota.

Le ha pasado a algún compañero en mi colegio. Por enfermedad lo dejaron y a los 3-4 años se quisieron volver a incorporar. Cometieron el error de darse de baja en lugar de hacer un cambio de situación colegial y al volver le dijeron que aunque hayas estado 25 años ejerciendo te toca hacer nueva incorporación, lo más que hace el colegio es mantenerte tu anterior número de colegiado. 

Aquí en Cuenca son 110€ al año la cuota de no ejerciente, y no hace falta ni mutua ni alta en el 036... tampoco es un gasto disparatado considerando el coñazo que es el acceso hoy día.


----------



## Cicciolino (11 Dic 2022)

Ejercer es de pvtillas con toga.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Dic 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Como te salgas solo puedes volver a entrar con los requisitos actuales. El exámen solo te lo evitas si figuras como colegiado (da igual el tipo) y vas cambiando de ejerciente a no ejerciente. 80€ cuesta tramitar el cambio de situación colegial + 50€ del carnet + parte proporcional de la cuota.
> 
> Le ha pasado a algún compañero en mi colegio. Por enfermedad lo dejaron y a los 3-4 años se quisieron volver a incorporar. Cometieron el error de darse de baja en lugar de hacer un cambio de situación colegial y al volver le dijeron que aunque hayas estado 25 años ejerciendo te toca hacer nueva incorporación, lo más que hace el colegio es mantenerte tu anterior número de colegiado.
> 
> Aquí en Cuenca son 110€ al año la cuota de no ejerciente, y no hace falta ni mutua ni alta en el 036... tampoco es un gasto disparatado considerando el coñazo que es el acceso hoy día.



Te habrá caído mucho asunto de lindes, no. En un pueblo se de uno que casi mata a otro por meterse en su terreno.

¿Es cierto que en esos sitios se cometen muchos asesinatos en los que, finalmente, no se puede probar la autoría?


----------



## europeo (11 Dic 2022)

Lindes


Libertyforall dijo:


> Te habrá caído mucho asunto de lindes, no. En un pueblo se de uno que casi mata a otro por meterse en su terreno.
> 
> ¿Es cierto que en esos sitios se cometen muchos asesinatos en los que, finalmente, no se puede probar la autoría?



Lindes, servidumbres, reivindicatorias, declarativas de dominio... aquí son un pleito habitual. 

Las zonas en las que no existe concentración parcelaria son un enjambre de problemas. Tanto como matarse no, pero juicios por delito leve de amenazas y lesiones motivados por líos de lindero son el pan nuestro de cada día. Siempre subyacen las rencillas entre familias que muchas veces se remontan a los padres y la Guerra Civil.


----------



## bladu (12 Dic 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> Si pero que sentido tiene colegiarse como ejerciente para no ejercer? Pagar por pagar la mutua y la cuota colegial?



Cuanto hay que pagar al mes para colegiarse?


----------



## Alex82 (12 Dic 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Ejercer es de pvtillas con toga.



Querrás decir de Escort con toga, por lo menos, no? Aunque muchas veces cobramos a precio de pvtilla, es verdad. Y cuál es tu noble oficio si se puede saber, tú que vienes a denigrar la honorable profesión de Abogado?


----------



## Cicciolino (12 Dic 2022)

Alex82 dijo:


> Querrás decir de Escort con toga, por lo menos, no? Aunque muchas veces cobramos a precio de pvtilla, es verdad. Y cuál es tu noble oficio si se puede saber, tú que vienes a denigrar la honorable profesión de Abogado?



Jurisconsulto y Pretor de las Galias.


----------



## Alex82 (12 Dic 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Jurisconsulto y Pretor de las Galias.



Y no te estresas por tanta responsabilidad? Se te ha rebelado alguna legión romana alguna vez?


----------



## europeo (13 Dic 2022)

Alex82 dijo:


> Y no te estresas por tanta responsabilidad? Se te ha rebelado alguna legión romana alguna vez?



El delito de seditio está despenalizado por orden del emperador petrus sanchis


----------



## europeo (13 Dic 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Cuanto hay que pagar al mes para colegiarse?



Los precios varían mucho de un colegio a otro. Pero mucho. Y también los servicios que ofrecen.

En Cuenca es:

Cuota no ejerciente 110€/año

Cuota ejerciente menos 5 años 120€ / semestre

Cuota ejerciente más de 5 años 160€ / semestre

Aparte el seguro obligatorio de responsabilidad civil profesional. La póliza colectiva del colegio de Cuenca son 380€ al año, pero puedes contratarlo con quien quieras.

Como digo cambia mucho de un colegio a otro. Algunos cobran trimestralmente o mensualmente, o la cuota es más cara pero incluye el seguro de RC...


Aparte cuando te incorporas al colegio te gastas unos 1.000€ entre pitos y flautas. Entre la cuota-tasa de acceso (600€) la mordida al consejo general de la abogacía española (160€) el carnet (50€) no se qué mierdas, no sé cuánto, la parte proporcional de la cuota... Y aparte que si fotos, certificados de penales y títulos compulsados.

Cambiar de ejerciente a no ejerciente son unos 80€, pero una vez que estás dentro...


En cuestión servicios Madrid por ejemplo ofrece una cantidad de cosillas para colegiados brutal. Publicaciones exclusivas de su biblioteca, programas de gestión, bases de datos... Otros te regalan una toga, valencia tiene un servicio de burofax low cost...

Donde te colegias es una cosa que se debe mirar detenidamente.


----------



## europeo (16 Dic 2022)

Hoy ha sido un día extraño.

Conocía de vista a la Guardia Civil que ha asesinado a sus hijas en Quintanar del Rey. 

Mi familia es de un pueblo cercano y en esa zona hay muchos municipios que no tienen puesto de la Guardia Civil, debes ir a los cuarteles de Quintanar, Motilla o Villanueva de la Jara. La recuerdo de una asistencia a un detenido que hice el pasado 18 de marzo, era mi cumpleaños y un cliente de la zona me llamó porque estaba detenido por un quebrantamiento. Me jodió el día. 

Hoy viendo las fotos de los periódicos he recordado que con ella hice todo el papeleo y se tomó la declaración. Era viernes y conseguí convencerla para que llamara al juez de guardia y lo pasaran a disposición judicial pronto, porque si no se pasaría todo el fin de semana allí. 

Lo dicho. Una sensación muy extraña.


----------



## Josvermar3 (24 Dic 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un día extraño.
> 
> Conocía de vista a la Guardia Civil que ha asesinado a sus hijas en Quintanar del Rey.
> 
> ...



Un caso silenciado entre decenas de mujeres que matan a sus hijos.
El sexo débil ya y tal


----------

